# Tribe for pregnant and over 35?



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there one? I tried to search for one but this place is SO big!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

moving to i'm pregnant.


----------



## boogieboo (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 36! Just over the hump! Would love to share concerns & insights with those other mamas with "old lady eggs". I'm on baby #3 and overall I feel everything should go as well as the first two pregs & births & children, but nothing is guaranteed. At any rate, I'm in and would love to hear from other wise women...


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Me! I was 36 one whole month before getting pregs! My first was born after I turned 30--late starter I guess:0)
I'm not feeling at all high risk either. I have my first MW appointment on Friday the 13th (da dum!) I will be 9 weeks then...so, I shall wait and see what she thinks/says!


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi you guys, I'm 41. Nice to meet you!







:


----------



## sdejje (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 36. I'm not how it happened, though.


----------



## star*mora (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm 37, and was 35 when i had my ds.

my midwife doesn't consider my age a factor, neither do i really. there is a history of later pregnancies in my family (my grandmother had her 1st at 33 and last at 47 for example). many of my closest friends have just started their families as well (all late 30s and older), i actually don't even know anyone in their 20s with children and i have friends in the 22-55yr old range more or less.

just don't call me grandma when you see me with my son









good idea for a thread!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i'm 40, will be 41 soon and this is baby #2 for me.

question for all: are you doing any testing ie, NT scan, blood screenings?


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BHappy* 
Hi you guys, I'm 41. Nice to meet you!







:

I'll be 41 by the time this little one is born.









It's nice to see others in my age range on here.

Is this going to be the thread for us?


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I join? I'm 35 now but will be 36 a month after this bean is born.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am 35 and will be 36 when this one comes along. I am currently living in Europe and apparently AMA isn't nearly as big a deal over here!

Tracy


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am 41 and will be 42 before this baby is born. There was a thread for over 40 preggo mamas at one point. I posted on it during 2 of my 3 pregnancies last year but it seems to have dispapeared now and besides many of you are younger than that so I think this works better.

I was 35 and 36 when my 2 other kids were born so I have never been anything BUT an "older" mama. So I can't really say whether it is "ahrder" to be PG when you are older.

The only thing harder for me this time around was actually getting, and staying PG.

I had 2 early losses in 2008 and then got Pg with this baby on Hallowe'en.

I am 19w5d and feel great. I ran home from work last night (about 3 miles), I do yoga twice a week and work out with a trainer once.

My risk of Down's in this PG is apparently 1 in 670 so I have forgone the ammnio.

My "big" ultrasound is this afternoon.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have any plans to do the "old lady" tests...

Nice to see you all here! Hey *veganmama*!! Didn't know you were 41!! Way cool! Looking forward to "hearing" about your u/s today :0)


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm 40, I hope to have the baby on my 41st birthday! I'd like to see this tribe keep going.







:


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I was 35 and 36 when my 2 other kids were born so I have never been anything BUT an "older" mama. So I can't really say whether it is "ahrder" to be PG when you are older.

I was 27 and 33 when I had my older children. I'm not that far along yet but so far I haven't noticed anything different. If anything the m/s feels much worse







but it may have very well been this bad with the other two and I just don't remember.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

oh *darcytrue*! Yours are spread out too... Most people that I'm near have children all so close together and they just think I'm so strange for having another so far apart from the first... I think it's pretty funny, they all have three in diapers and one barely out of diapers (4 under 4!!) and they think I'm crazy! LOL!! To each their own :0)


----------



## noodlegirl (Jun 17, 2006)

I will be 37 next month. Not doing any old lady testing either. My MW laughed when I asked her if she was concerned about my advanced maternal age. It made me feel better!


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to join! I just turned 38 and will be having baby #2 fairly soon (I hope). I had heard of some people my age having Down's babies, so I was pretty spooked with this pregnancy until I got the nuchal fold testing (w/ the first round of blood tests). The results were fantastic, so I decided not to get the AFP because I had absolutely no intention of getting an amnio. I have several friends and relatives who have had healthy, normal pregnancies into their early 40's, so I think docs are so risk averse that they scare us into believing that over 35 is too old to be having babies.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i'm really on the fence about the NT scan and blood work. i'm 12 weeks, so it's decision time. i have a NT appointment scheduled for next week, but am considering cancelling it. a big part of me says don't go looking for trouble. i can't see aborting for downs syndrome, and my understanding is that the other worse conditions are exceedingly rare.

i am a big worrier, so i'm really much more concerned about getting a negative, even a false negative, and being consumed with worry for the next six months. also i have the feeling that the baby, if god forbid he/she was affected by downs, it might be better off not knowing until the birth. but i'm not 100 percent convinced of that either. just that my husband might handle it better at that point, versus thinking about the possibilities now. and of course any negative test invites further testing, ie amnio. i just really am not made up my mind on this topic!

last pregnancy i was 37 and did do the bloodwork but nothing else. i had a lower risk of downs then, than would be expected for my age at the time, and that made me feel good.

for what it's worth, i don't feel worried at all about my pregnancy. i have a generally good feeling about it, think all is well, and am expecting another trouble free, uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm 36. This is my 6th baby.







My kids ages are: 19, 17, 10, 7, and 5. I started young...

For this baby I have only had the NT scan, as far as the AMA screenings. I did have a fetal cardiac echo done because I'm a T1 diabetic. Also, because of the diabetes, the AFP or quad-screen or whatever you call it is actually not recommended because diabetic blood skews the results (or something to that effect the peri told me). I also opted out of the amnio since my Down's screen from the NT came back at something like 1:3400. I'm not worried, nor would we have aborted.

I've been released from the perinatologist to just see my OB for the rest of the pregnancy. I do have to have another fetal echo at 32 weeks. Other than that, everything looks really good.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll join in.







I'm 35, will be 36 when babe comes. This is #3 for me: ds is 8yo and dd is 5.5 yo.

I'm passing on all of the genetic screening tests. Debating skipping the GTT. Don't plan on any US. Debating whether or not I will go to the hospital when the time comes (plenty of time to decide yet). My biggest worry is that I will not get the type of care I want due to my age and weight (never mind that I weighed more when pg w/ dd). Also looking at moving states in mid-pregnancy - so will be changing care providers regardless. I would just go w/ hb mw, but $$ and the move make it not the best of options currently.

I go for my first appointment next Tuesday.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
i'm really on the fence about the NT scan and blood work. i'm 12 weeks, so it's decision time. i have a NT appointment scheduled for next week, but am considering cancelling it. a big part of me says don't go looking for trouble. i can't see aborting for downs syndrome, and my understanding is that the other worse conditions are exceedingly rare.

i am a big worrier, so i'm really much more concerned about getting a negative, even a false negative, and being consumed with worry for the next six months. also i have the feeling that the baby, if god forbid he/she was affected by downs, it might be better off not knowing until the birth. but i'm not 100 percent convinced of that either. just that my husband might handle it better at that point, versus thinking about the possibilities now. and of course any negative test invites further testing, ie amnio. i just really am not made up my mind on this topic!

last pregnancy i was 37 and did do the bloodwork but nothing else. i had a lower risk of downs then, than would be expected for my age at the time, and that made me feel good.

for what it's worth, i don't feel worried at all about my pregnancy. i have a generally good feeling about it, think all is well, and am expecting another trouble free, uneventful pregnancy.

I understand your hesitating with regard to the testing. I was TERRIFIED to get testing done because I didn't feel pg symptoms until much later and I had convinced myself that something was wrong. I was relieved to get good results. If you get the nuchal fold testing, you will have more reliable test results that are way less invasive than just getting the AFP later, being scared by a false positive, and then feeling compelled to get an amnio. I think knowing early if there is a potential trisomy gives you time to figure out what is the best choice for your family, and to learn and prepare so that you can give a developmentally disabled baby the best life possible.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i rescheduled my NT scan appointment for four days earlier. this made me "feel" much better about it. after reviewing the dates, i realized that the original appointment put me in the 14 week range, whereas they want to do you when you are 13 weeks. this is because my actual due date is about 4 days earlier than the due date i was assigned. (i took the later due date in order to be less likely to get induced at the end, etc. -- but for the purposes of this test, thought best to be as accurate as possible.)

they said it was a good thing i called to change it.

so i guess i'm in for the NT scan.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

: noodlegirl and Dmitrizmom
it's certainly nice to meet all you mamas








i'm 37!
don't know if i should open up this can of worms but how do they figure your odds for downs.....i do worry a little about this but i'm really trying to keep it cool. i'm undecided about the tests as of yet. anybody else worry a bit?


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Octobermom, in Canada they give you your odds for Down's and spina bifida based on the results of something called and Integrated Pregnancy Screen. it is an ultrasound (including a nuchal fold measurement) and a blood test somewhere between 11 and 13 weeks PG (has to be the same day) and then another bloodtest 3 weeks later.

Mine came back as 1 in 670 chance of Down's wheras the "average" result for my age (almost 42) is 1 in 60. I decided to forgo any further testing. Those results are acually lower than for my other two kids that I had in my mid thirties.

I did have a gross anatomay u/s yesterday mostly to find out gender. My DD was small-ish (6 lb 9 oz) and my son was pretty big (9 lb 5 oz) and had huge shoulders that got stuck during the descent. I pushed for over an hour and nothing happened. Finally I got him unstuck and pushed him out 1.5 hours later. However, his shoulders would not come out within the time frame (3 minutes) so they were just getting ready to break his clavicle when I managed to get him out.

My midwife has some concern that if this is a boy and he is as big or bigger than my DS that I might not be able to get him out. DS's birth was pretty scary.

Anyway, it _is_ a boy. So I will have another ultrasound closer to the date, which I have never sone before. Hopefully to put our minds at ase about the size of the baby.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you for the info veganmama. and good luck with your boy!


----------



## noodlegirl (Jun 17, 2006)

You can get odds in a number of ways. There are the generic odds for the average women of your age. At 37 it is around (but don't quote me on this) 1 in 180. You can get a more individual risk analyis by doing either a nuchal test, an AFP test or other bloodwork, or you can combine the NTT and bloodwork for susposedly more accuracy.

I am not a big fan of the bloodwork alone, or even the bloodwork with the NTT. The bloodwork has a history of being quite flawed, especially the AFP, however the combination with the NTT does seem to help. Personally I don't do any of them, but clinically if someone wants risk assesment then NTT with or without blood work is the best way to go.


----------



## jaspermama (May 30, 2005)

hello! i'm usually a lurker on the boards, but thought i'd join this thread too! i had my first ds when i was 34 and am having a second in june.....just turned 38. i did the first trimester screening but have not gone back for anymore. i did have the big ultrasound, but have only seen my midwife ever since. i feel about the same as i did the first time around......a little more aches and pains maybe...hehe.....but all around it's a healthy pregnancy 
my friends are starting their families later as well......in their 30's....nice to meet all you mamas!!


----------



## SageKitty (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, I would like to join your tribe too. Like Jaspermama – I had my first child when I was 34 and will have my second when I am 38 (my birthday is in April). Most of the time I don’t really think about my age, unless my younger DH reminds me!


----------



## katzee (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello! Great to find this tribe!

I'll be 38 later this month. I'm due in September. I had my first at 35. I'm bypassing the tests too, probably just an US at 20 weeks.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

What do you do about hair coloring? Back in the day, when I only had a few gray hairs, I would wait until I was out of the 1st tri. But this time, I have a lot more and we just found out I am pg but I am also way due to do my roots. What do other older mamas do?


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am 38 and will be 39 when I have the baby.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
What do you do about hair coloring? Back in the day, when I only had a few gray hairs, I would wait until I was out of the 1st tri. But this time, I have a lot more and we just found out I am pg but I am also way due to do my roots. What do other older mamas do?

I asked my hairstylist for her advice, and she feels totally comfortable coloring pg women. I do think hairstylists get pg, too.







I was kind of on the fence, but I went ahead and did the color. My hair started going gray very early in my 30's. I tried the au naturale look for about a year, but I felt much older that I was, and it wore on me after a while. So, this pg I will try and minimize the colorings as much as possible, but still... Oh, you can also get this colored spray-on hair powder to cover those roots and get another few weeks out of your color...


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, I could never let my hair go. Appearance is very important in my profession.
I use a natural haircolour without ammonia and try to do it only once in the first trimester.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I did read that, that beauticians are in hair color all 9 months and they haven't seen problems.


----------



## moonInLion (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, turning 41 this week -- this is my 3rd child (Due september), I was 35 when I gave birth to my first one. Not doing any testing apart from, maybe???, the 20 week u/s.


----------



## nancy11 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been hair-coloring from the beginning (roughly once every month-and-a-half), having occasional wine and beer, a coffee here and there, sushi frequently (i stick to salmon mostly), and downhill skiied for six days during my 28th week.

Baby is fine so far, and growing very consistently. I'll be 38 in a couple of weeeks and am due April 25th. This is my first/only baby, and there have been no medical issues whatsoever. I refused all optional testing, but I have had three ultrasounds so far (one more on friday for positioning). I have no risk factors other than my age (which I think is bull dinkies) and consider this pregnancy to be "easy" when I compare it to other people's.

Yes, I just jinxed myself and am currently seeking wood to knock on.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonInLion* 
Hello, turning 41 this week -- this is my 3rd child (Due september), I was 35 when I gave birth to my first one. Not doing any testing apart from, maybe???, the 20 week u/s.

i too am only considering the 20week u/s unless my MW indicates otherwise.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi Mommas,
I'm 43 and skipped all the tests. I drink coffee daily, eat tuna and (gasp) highlight my hair.








This has been a very easy pregnancy - can't complain a bit. But now my due date is this THurs. and I"m very anxious to meet this little person.


----------



## noodlegirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

What do you do about hair coloring?
I waited until I was 14 weeks then started coloring again. It was ugly that first trimester, but I was so sick that I wasn't leaving the house much anyway so not many people got to see the gray streak at my part.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi MossbackMeadow! I remember you from the March DDC. I am glad your Pg has gone so well. I wish you a nice labour too!


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Your well wishes are greatly appreciated Veganmama. I'm ready to go but would be lying if I said I wasn't a little bit scared. My last birth was so traumatic due to baby's position - I figure it can't happen again, but it's on my mind.......


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Veganmama - OH OH OH - so glad to see you are pregnant again!!! Hope all is well.







:


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you MossBackMeadow! 20w3d and so far so good!

My last labour/birth was very hard too. I think I have a funnny shaped uterus because both my babes were not well poistioned. And my DS had huge shoulders. We had to use the Gaskin Manouevre to get him out.

We found out last week that we are having another DS and I am nervous about that since they tend to be bigger than girls.

Also, all 3 pregnancies had/have anterior placenta. What are the odds without a oddly shaped uterus?

Anyway, I am going to do Hypnobabies and hope for the best!

I will be thinking of you and sending nice easly labour and birth vibes your way!


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

I have unfortunate early graying and last time I let it go and now hate all those old-ladyish photos of me pregnant with my first. I've been using body art quality henna I buy online from a reputable person. I mix the henna, indigo, etc. myself and have finally settled on a mix I like. It's nice because you simply add citrus juice and water to the mix, but it requires some planning (you have to mix the henna/citrus juice and let it sit overnight) and time to do (I leave my mix on for 3 hours). I really like it because I KNOW for sure that it's not going to harm the baby or myself, and it doesn't burn my scalp, smell like scary chemicals, or damage my hair significantly (it IS a little drying to the ends of my hair). It's not for everyone, but I really like using it (and it really covers gray well).


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i had some scary spotting this morning, still don't know why. my doctor sent me to the high risk ultrasound place, where they were able to image the baby, see it's heart beating at 162, see he/she is active and appropriate size. nothing the tech could see looked wrong. they also did the NT scan today, that was originally scheduled for Monday. so far so good. results will be in early next week.

but ugh, so tiring, to have that anxiety and now this relief that all is well.

i know spotting could happen to anyone at any age, but at 40, my mind just went right to the worst.

i really want to have this baby, god willing it will be healthy, and then that's probably going to be it for me, two kids.

i just hope the spotting doesn't have anything to do with me still nursing DD. she was nursing a bunch this morning right before the spotting.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Had my first appointment on Tuesday. It went ok. Not thrilled with their insistence on GTT, but will deal with that bridge when I get there. Got to hear the hb - chugging along in the mid 160s.


----------



## zookeeper (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 37, pg with #7. You'd think this would be old hat by now, but this m/s is kicking my butt! I'm nauseated all day long. I try telling myself it's a good sign, but I'm not very convincing.







This will be our first homebirth and we're very excited about it! Glad to know there are other "older" mamas out there.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll join for as long as I'm pregnant. They don't give me long. I'm 37yo and had my first at a month shy of 32.

I only found out about my pg through an u/s looking for ovarian cyst a week ago today. Voila--baby inside.







Monday I was 12wks. And while the place that did that u/s doesn't really do pg screening, they called my ob (I'm a high risk pg--no mw will take me) and told him "Hey, her nuchal sack is ENORMOUS--get her checked".

I already have 2 special needs children. My 5yo bio and a 4mo we are in the process of adopting. We are in the process of testing the 5yo for genetic disorders (although his issues are currently manageable after many overwhelming years) and the 4mo was drug-exposed--so her future is unknown. Needless to say, I need to know what's coming. I had a CVS & level II u/s Tuesday and none of it was good. The nuchal sack was enormous, there was fluid under the skin around the chest, the heart looked leaky and the nasal bone was missing (although apparently it may be too early to tell this).

But I'm kind of pissed at the decision for all this testing being thrust on me like this. I know I'd have had to have an u/s at this point because of my other pregnancy risk factors and that's fine. I know that u/s would've shown the structural problems. But this all happened so fast that I barely had time to think about any of it. Hell--I barely had time to let the fact that I'm PREGNANT sink in, you know?

So I'm currently in pregnancy hell. Thankfully not alone (dh). We never planned on another child AND we were preventing







: So these were never things we thought about. In fact, we adopted because pregnancy was such a huge problem for us in the first place.

I don't mean to piss in anyone's cheerios. I'm just really... I don't know.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 

But I'm kind of pissed at the decision for all this testing being thrust on me like this. I know I'd have had to have an u/s at this point because of my other pregnancy risk factors and that's fine. I know that u/s would've shown the structural problems. But this all happened so fast that I barely had time to think about any of it. Hell--I barely had time to let the fact that I'm PREGNANT sink in, you know?

So I'm currently in pregnancy hell. Thankfully not alone (dh). We never planned on another child AND we were preventing







: So these were never things we thought about. In fact, we adopted because pregnancy was such a huge problem for us in the first place.























Heather, don't feel bad about needing to vent. Better to have a supportive place to come than to hold it inside. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Elliesmomma, I am sorry about the spotting. That must have been scary. I am glad it looks like everything is OK.

Heather, I am very sorry that you are having to go through all this anxiety and worry. Please feel free to come here, we willl be here for you.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 





















Heather, don't feel bad about needing to vent. Better to have a supportive place to come than to hold it inside. I'll be thinking about you.

















:




















































































:H ug















You are not alone, you have DH like you said, and you have us. Feel free to come here and vent away. If you'd like to vent in private, feel free to PM me or my email is thewaggonerfamily at gmail dot com. (remove the spaces and make the at and dot appropriate characters) People say the dumbest things at times like this, just because they feel like they have to say something. I will pray for you and your wee one and your family.

Have they told you what all this might mean? Downs? Trisomy 18? Or something else? Is it possible that some or all of it could resolve itself? Please keep us updated. We care.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catemom* 
I have unfortunate early graying and last time I let it go and now hate all those old-ladyish photos of me pregnant with my first. I've been using body art quality henna I buy online from a reputable person. I mix the henna, indigo, etc. myself and have finally settled on a mix I like. It's nice because you simply add citrus juice and water to the mix, but it requires some planning (you have to mix the henna/citrus juice and let it sit overnight) and time to do (I leave my mix on for 3 hours). I really like it because I KNOW for sure that it's not going to harm the baby or myself, and it doesn't burn my scalp, smell like scary chemicals, or damage my hair significantly (it IS a little drying to the ends of my hair). It's not for everyone, but I really like using it (and it really covers gray well).









What color is your hair? I thought henna always made you red? I have medium brown hair, although I have a lot of natural red highlights in it. Do you have any pics of your hair? Any links to websites? I'd be interested if I wouldn't end up with red hair.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
Have they told you what all this might mean? Downs? Trisomy 18? Or something else? Is it possible that some or all of it could resolve itself? Please keep us updated. We care.

The nuchal sack being enormous doesn't look good for Down's and the leaky heart would support that--or other chromosomal problems. The CVS will show if we have positive for T13, 18 or 21 plus some others. I did some research so I know to ask if it's abnormal, or mosaic. The fluid on the chest under the skin they said they have no idea--but it's a problem and shouldn't be happening and we'd need to find out why it's happening. The lack of nasal bone appears to support Down's.

We never did the genetic testing for my son, but I called his neuro office to ask them to resend the list of what they were looking for so I can have this one scanned for those, too--but really, I need to research those things because another one of my son is completely manageable and I don't know if that's the norm for whatever he's carrying, or if it's a miracle (because most believe he's a miracle). It's not Down's. I know one of the things on the list was Fragile X--so it's in that realm of stuff.

Thanks for letting me vent. It's not like I don't know what it's like to have a special needs kid. It's not like I don't think they are the worlds greatest gifts to me. It's not like I just don't want to deal with a disabled child. It's that I don't want the kids I have to suffer because I can't appropriately attend to their needs. We have no friends, no family, no church--it's just us.

And I feel like they could be making me worry like this for nothing; but I can't NOT worry about it because I'm worried about how this will impact the kids I have. Oh, yeah--and my marriage... that truly would've been over after my son was born except that staying with dh meant being able to stay home and do the 14-20 hours/week of therapy with my son. I mean, I'm glad I stayed--I'm just sayin. There was 3 years of that and he was the only child we had at the time. Between his current therapies and the baby's therapy (which is about to be increased already--at 4mo)... how on earth am I going to manage a more severely disabled baby?

Either way, these people can be wrong. Their science can be wrong. Ultrasounds can be wrong. And even if none of them were wrong, we could have problems at birth that render us in a bad position. And I know that.

Thanks for the hugs. You can't possibly know how needed they are today.

*Back to hair coloring.* I'm naturally auburn and allowing my grays to just come in. I don't have a lot of them, but the ones I have are SO coarse in comparison to my baby fine hair that they're really noticeable. Would hair coloring change the texture? And isn't maintenance a complete PITA?


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi mamas I have been looking for all of you!!
I am 36 and expecting in Sept I am planning a 2nd HB and am doing some OB care in the beginning. The OB is a little off the wall and chasing me down for all this testing. I had an US at 10 weeks and "all looked well" they did not do any assays for trisomies etc but the baby looks anatomically normal. I am really not interested in the testing except for the 20 week US and anatomy scan. I do worry about being AMA but I hope it is just all the nonsense in the press and this crazy OB. My MW doesn't think my age is a factor either...
looking for support and commonality
I hope to post (and learn) a lot as you all have such great info


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

*thewaggonerfamily* My hair (before it went gray) was a medium cool brown. If you use just plain henna, your grays will be VERY red, but if you mix it with indigo, cassia, etc. you can achieve differing shades of warm blonde, warm brown, and black. My current color is a medium-dark brown that has a definite red glow to it in the sunlight. Because the other dyes fade faster than the henna (and because of gray roots), I do have to re-dye my hair every 4-6 wks. Look at the site www.hennaforhair.com for more info.

*Heather* So sorry that you're having to go through this.









*Elliesmomma* I hope the spotting turns out to be nothing.

*zookeeper* With 6 other kids, you must be exhausted! I hope your m/s doesn't last long.

I love that there are some 40+ moms-to-be on this thread, it gives me a little more hope for a potential baby #3 in my future.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

For those of you with 2+ kids already, do you ever go anywhere alone and get comments as if you are a first time mom?







I have already. I've gone shopping at a few consignment sales the last few weeks and mainly browsing and buying baby stuff. I've had quite a few people comment as if they want to share information about their experience as a parent. Some seemed really surprised when I let them know I already had two kids and they were much older.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
I don't mean to piss in anyone's cheerios. I'm just really... I don't know.









You're among friends here. Feel free to vent.


----------



## SewingMom2Many (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd like to join








I'm 40 and this will be my 6th.

I haven't colored my hair since I found out I was pregnant and it needs it badly. I have gray hairs popping out where I part my hair on the top and I don't like it. Dh really wants me to perm my hair (I never have) and I have hair almost down to my waist so I'm not sure if that is a good idea. I am not really worried about how my hair would react being pregnant, I just worry that with longer hair the solution would have to be on longer and I'd be exposed longer. I'm still debating the perm thing but I definitely will be coloring soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
For those of you with 2+ kids already, do you ever go anywhere alone and get comments as if you are a first time mom?







I have already. I've gone shopping at a few consignment sales the last few weeks and mainly browsing and buying baby stuff. I've had quite a few people comment as if they want to share information about their experience as a parent. Some seemed really surprised when I let them know I already had two kids and they were much older.
















Yes!! It's pretty funny if they see me out without any of my kids and they notice I'm pregnant they might give me some well meaning advice and then ask if this is my first. They usually seem pretty shocked when I say no, actually it's my sixth and my oldest is 20. I think I look forty but from what I'm told I don't look that old so that's probably why they look so surprised. I love it that they think I'm so young


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
The nuchal sack being enormous doesn't look good for Down's and the leaky heart would support that--or other chromosomal problems. The CVS will show if we have positive for T13, 18 or 21 plus some others. I did some research so I know to ask if it's abnormal, or mosaic. The fluid on the chest under the skin they said they have no idea--but it's a problem and shouldn't be happening and we'd need to find out why it's happening. The lack of nasal bone appears to support Down's.

We never did the genetic testing for my son, but I called his neuro office to ask them to resend the list of what they were looking for so I can have this one scanned for those, too--but really, I need to research those things because another one of my son is completely manageable and I don't know if that's the norm for whatever he's carrying, or if it's a miracle (because most believe he's a miracle). It's not Down's. I know one of the things on the list was Fragile X--so it's in that realm of stuff.

Thanks for letting me vent. It's not like I don't know what it's like to have a special needs kid. It's not like I don't think they are the worlds greatest gifts to me. It's not like I just don't want to deal with a disabled child. It's that I don't want the kids I have to suffer because I can't appropriately attend to their needs. We have no friends, no family, no church--it's just us.

And I feel like they could be making me worry like this for nothing; but I can't NOT worry about it because I'm worried about how this will impact the kids I have. Oh, yeah--and my marriage... that truly would've been over after my son was born except that staying with dh meant being able to stay home and do the 14-20 hours/week of therapy with my son. I mean, I'm glad I stayed--I'm just sayin. There was 3 years of that and he was the only child we had at the time. Between his current therapies and the baby's therapy (which is about to be increased already--at 4mo)... how on earth am I going to manage a more severely disabled baby?

Either way, these people can be wrong. Their science can be wrong. Ultrasounds can be wrong. And even if none of them were wrong, we could have problems at birth that render us in a bad position. And I know that.

Thanks for the hugs. You can't possibly know how needed they are today.

*Back to hair coloring.* I'm naturally auburn and allowing my grays to just come in. I don't have a lot of them, but the ones I have are SO coarse in comparison to my baby fine hair that they're really noticeable. Would hair coloring change the texture? And isn't maintenance a complete PITA?

Everything you say is absolutely true. Yes you would probably be great caring for another special needs child, but gosh it would be great to have a completely healthy baby. There is absolutely nothing wrong with grieving that healthy baby that won't be coming. (And as you point out, they don't KNOW that yet)

Putting my pastor hat on now... I would really strongly encourage you to find a church family where you "fit" We have a few friends, and no family around. But we do have a great church family that has totally become our family. Last year when DH nearly died, was in the ICU for 3 mo and was off work on disability for 6 mo and I was 6 mo pregnant. Our church was incredible. One couple took our 5 kids while I stayed at the hospital 5 days straight while he wavered near death, and everyone pitched in to bring meals to them since they couldn't afford to feed our crew. They gave gas cards prayers, one lady (who I didn't mind seeing my undies) washed our laundry for a month...it goes on and on. And even not in a crisis, they are fill in family for us. My kids have lots of surrogate grandparents, and aunts and uncles. They are really great with our one DS who has sensory issues. We also have a now young adult in our congregation who had autism and everyone is great with him. If you want to PM me where you are faithwise, I could give you some ideas of where to get started church shopping. We were lucky when we went church shopping the first church "fit" our family. It was a little easier since I was raised in this denomination and agree with the beliefs. But I can probably point you in the right direction of what denomination(s) might "fit" with your belief system and you can try some out from there. It is well worth the time and energy you put in to finding a church home/family. It will be a huge blessing to you and your kids and instead of our virtual hugs you could get some real ones when you are having a crappy week. There are options no matter your belief system (including pagan or athiest or agnostic) and I think that having that support system in your life is priceless when life is going good and a must when things are tough.

And just because:


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
Putting my pastor hat on now... I would really strongly encourage you to find a church family where you "fit" We have a few friends, and no family around.

I'm sure you mean this in love, but it's rather infuriating as we have sought out a church (and looked into ALL of them within reasonable driving distance--regardless of denomination because they are all different and you never can tell) for FIVE YEARS. I'm done looking for a church. I'm in a densely populated area, so there is no undersupply of them. Our son was almost a year old when we finally broke down and had the pastor that married us Dedicate him out of sheer desperation.

Our beliefs are eclectic and the UU church nearest us believes in the children attending Sunday school and this particular one believes in teaching things I believe should be taught by the parents (specifically homosexuality). I don't disagree with their take on it, I just don't want THEM teaching it--especially not to my 5-8yo. I had a church community and I fully "get" what you're saying which is why we have spent so long looking, but I am DONE spending Sundays in churches that I absolutely can't sit through a service in.

We have eclectic beliefs, thus we thought the UU church (and a few others) would be okay.

We follow our sermons on television now to get the reinforcement we need. We even considered moving halfway across the country to attend THAT church, but we can't.

It's not as easy as "find a church" I assure you. Please don't offer up a specific denomination to try as we have tried ALL of them except for Jehovah's Witness and Seventh Day Adventist (I know enough about those religions to know it absolutely doesn't fit with our beliefs).


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
I'm sure you mean this in love, but it's rather infuriating as we have sought out a church (and looked into ALL of them within reasonable driving distance--regardless of denomination because they are all different and you never can tell) for FIVE YEARS. I'm done looking for a church. I'm in a densely populated area, so there is no undersupply of them. Our son was almost a year old when we finally broke down and had the pastor that married us Dedicate him out of sheer desperation.

Our beliefs are eclectic and the UU church nearest us believes in the children attending Sunday school and this particular one believes in teaching things I believe should be taught by the parents (specifically homosexuality). I don't disagree with their take on it, I just don't want THEM teaching it--especially not to my 5-8yo. I had a church community and I fully "get" what you're saying which is why we have spent so long looking, but I am DONE spending Sundays in churches that I absolutely can't sit through a service in.

We have eclectic beliefs, thus we thought the UU church (and a few others) would be okay.

We follow our sermons on television now to get the reinforcement we need. We even considered moving halfway across the country to attend THAT church, but we can't.

It's not as easy as "find a church" I assure you. Please don't offer up a specific denomination to try as we have tried ALL of them except for Jehovah's Witness and Seventh Day Adventist (I know enough about those religions to know it absolutely doesn't fit with our beliefs).

I absolutely did mean it in love. I just thought that having a church community surround you and lift you up while things are so sucky would really bless you. Wow, I commend you on working so hard to find a church. And I am so sorry you tried so hard and got a big nothing. With eclectic beliefs, I probably would have steered you toward a UU church. If I didn't know you had tried everything within reasonable driving distance, I would have suggested trying different UU congregations as I have been told by some Athiest and Agnostic friends that each congregation of the UU church can be VERY different. Some seeming fairly orthodox Christian, (although non-trinitarian and more open to differing beliefs) some more welcoming and inclusive of Pagans, Athiests and Agnostics and others much more GLBT activist/Welcoming. (I hope I said all of that in a respectful and honoring way...







) It wasn't the faith/spirituality support that I was hoping for you, rather it was a loving community who could care for you as whole people and lift you up and love on you and your family while you are going through a really rough patch in your life. Sometimes as people of faith we need to make sure that people's physical needs are met, whether it as simple as a hug or as complex as finding food, housing, transportation or warm clothes, before we can even begin to worry about someone's spiritual needs. KWIM? I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend. I care, and know how hard it is to feel like medical info is crushing your sense of well being.


----------



## nancy11 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
It's not as easy as "find a church" I assure you. Please don't offer up a specific denomination to try as we have tried ALL of them except for Jehovah's Witness and Seventh Day Adventist (I know enough about those religions to know it absolutely doesn't fit with our beliefs).









:

My area is so dry when it comes to real good congregations. I have the same dilemma.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
It wasn't the faith/spirituality support that I was hoping for you, rather it was a loving community who could care for you as whole people and lift you up and love on you and your family while you are going through a really rough patch in your life. Sometimes as people of faith we need to make sure that people's physical needs are met, whether it as simple as a hug or as complex as finding food, housing, transportation or warm clothes, before we can even begin to worry about someone's spiritual needs. KWIM? I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend. I care, and know how hard it is to feel like medical info is crushing your sense of well being.









You did NOT offend me--I promise you. It's just a frustrating topic because long ago, I had exactly what you are talking about and we have been seeking it out with much frustration. You could've never known that--and I know that. We've even split up on Sundays scoping out churches just to break up the task quicker.

And much like Nancy's case, people in my area don't seem to be interested in "community" of any sort. We've been looking at relocation and are spending whatever vacation time dh gets going to different areas to see about relocating. It's just hard.

This doesn't make it any easier, of course.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Glad that's settled. I hope that you and Nancy can find great community somewhere, somehow. <sigh>

Soooo, when do you find out more info about your sweet baby?


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Keeping us bumped up so we can find the thread...


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've tried to read all the thread and it's so good to know I'm not alone in this situation overall but I feel very alone in my personal feelings. I hope someone can help or offer advice or anything...









This wasn't planned at all. I'm 40 and have a 3.5 year old wonderful joy of my life daughter. But I also have a 19 year old son and a 17 year old son! They're awesome and I love them enormously!

I thought I couldn't get pregnant again because it was difficult getting pregnant with my daughter. So my husband and I have been going to counseling and stuff to work on our relationship and I was truly unprepared as far as BC, believe it or not.









So, here I am in disbelief. I'm exhausted, sick as a dog and overwhelmed. I cannot imagine how I'm going to handle this and still can't believe it's true.
My sons could have their own kids soon! I feel like an idiot and I feel like there is no way I can go through all of it again.

In addition to being 40, I have MS and I honestly am extremely worried about how to handle this physically as well. The last few years I've had more MS related problems and have trouble walking already.

I don't know, I hope it's ok to post this on here because I'm not really happy about it and I don't know how to deal with it and then I feel so guilty because so many would give anything to be in my place.

Thanks for reading and thanks for having this thread! geez I already feel old at preschool, lol

Deb


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Deb, of course you can post here.

It doesn't sound like your ideal situation what with the MS kicking up recently and all. What does your health care professional say?

So anyway, I can see how you would be worried.

Will your older kids be any help with the baby at all do you think? Even a (by then) 4 year old can be quite helpful when they are so inclined!

As far as feeling old at preschool, well no one can tell you how to feel but there are lots of us "older moms" around. WE notice that we are th eoldest but I don't think anyone else necessarily does.

I'll be 42 when this babe is born and I have 45 year old friends with infants!

Hugs to you.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm 38 and this is my first pregnancy but my second baby.








This is week 12 and I suddenly find myself feeling pretty good. Maybe it is because it is finally nice out and I've been getting some exercise. Of course there is that little paranoid voice saying "something's wrong". I keep reminding myself that I come from a long line of women who had healthy babies late in life. My mom was 40 when she had my baby sister, her mom was 37 (they think, she might have been older) when my mom was born and my father's mother was 41 when he came around.

My DD is 3 years old. I too feel like one of the oldest moms at preschool.

Hugs for Deb. It is okay to vent. Are you part of any MS support groups? Not that you can't find support here but they might have more specific and possibly more local resources for you.

Hair - I have been dyeing my hair since I was a teen. There was never a good time to let the roots grow out. Last summer I switched to a semi-permanent dye, Natual Instincts, so at least now I could let it fade away. One of the reasons I stuck with hair dye all this time, even when I was using a color similar to my natural color, is because of texture. My hair is rather thin and dyeing it gives it more body. Even the semi-permanent color has this effect.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks veganmama. I'm a vegan too and Madeleine is vegetarian!

I haven't told any of my doctors yet...it's just 6 weeks this week but I took a test last week because I was late (very unusual) and so incredibly sick. The last time I had m/s this bad was with my 1st son.

I can't imagine telling them or anyone actually. My cousin and his wife have been desperately trying to get pregnant for a few years and a friend is also going through the infertility stuff for about a year. She's 40 too, but has a new husband.
I just think there will be major disapproval from everyone I know, my friends will support me but I know they will think it is nuts.

The boys will be out of the house. Nick is already in college and Chris graduates this June. Madeleine will be 4 and I know she would do whatever she could but that's another part of it. I don't want to take away from her. I have to rest as it is sometimes so she is used to kind of waiting for me to have energy. Sometimes I do great for months but then will have a flare and be slow for a while.
So if I have a baby, that will take so much away from her.

Congratulations Masel!
That's great that your family history shows such success with babies later in life, you probably got those genes!

Thanks, I do have a MS support group online but same thing...I just can't tell them! I'm still panicked.

Natural Instincts is great! I have never used perm. color because I'm afraid I won't like it and then I'm stuck.

Thanks again,
Deb


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
I'm sure you mean this in love, but it's rather infuriating as we have sought out a church (and looked into ALL of them within reasonable driving distance--regardless of denomination because they are all different and you never can tell) for FIVE YEARS. I'm done looking for a church. I'm in a densely populated area, so there is no undersupply of them. Our son was almost a year old when we finally broke down and had the pastor that married us Dedicate him out of sheer desperation.

Oh boy do I know the feeling.







My DH and I left a church that we had been involved in with for 10 years and we left there about three years ago and since then have sought out churches in buildings, churches in peoples homes, you name it we've tried it. We just don't click with anything and the churches are all either too BIG to where we get lost and are unnoticed or too small where we aren't comfortable because everyone already knows one another and make us feel like outcasts.







It's tough. We are sticking to a group we found online that sends us their Sunday services on CD each week.







We do it as a family in the privacy of our own home.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2M* 
I've tried to read all the thread and it's so good to know I'm not alone in this situation overall but I feel very alone in my personal feelings. I hope someone can help or offer advice or anything...









This wasn't planned at all. I'm 40 and have a 3.5 year old wonderful joy of my life daughter. But I also have a 19 year old son and a 17 year old son! They're awesome and I love them enormously!

I thought I couldn't get pregnant again because it was difficult getting pregnant with my daughter. So my husband and I have been going to counseling and stuff to work on our relationship and I was truly unprepared as far as BC, believe it or not.









So, here I am in disbelief. I'm exhausted, sick as a dog and overwhelmed. I cannot imagine how I'm going to handle this and still can't believe it's true.
My sons could have their own kids soon! I feel like an idiot and I feel like there is no way I can go through all of it again.

In addition to being 40, I have MS and I honestly am extremely worried about how to handle this physically as well. The last few years I've had more MS related problems and have trouble walking already.

I don't know, I hope it's ok to post this on here because I'm not really happy about it and I don't know how to deal with it and then I feel so guilty because so many would give anything to be in my place.

Thanks for reading and thanks for having this thread! geez I already feel old at preschool, lol

Deb
















oh Deb!!! I know exactly how you are feeling. I felt the same way about two months ago when I got my +++ HPT.







I am also over 40, have a teenager and an elementary aged child right now and felt so set in life. I have a great life, everything is moving along perfect and I felt the same way you did when I found out I was pregnant *again* at my age. I was embarrassed, ashamed, afraid to tell anyone, hated the morning sickness (and it's been horrible!!) not to mention time that has been taken away from my current children because I lay in bed all freakin day,







and I'm dreading gaining weight, having the feeling that my life is being taken away from me and controlled by someone else, etc. I don't have MS but I do suffer from depression and had PPD after the birth of my last child very bad. I don't look forward to that again nor do I look forward to raising a baby and toddler again. I finally got to where my kids are both in school, independent and I have my life back. I'm in college pursuing a degree, I work every day, homeschool. My life is so full. DH and I were done.









I've had all those feelings that I never had with the first two children. These feelings were worse for me the first month and a half. Now that the morning sickness is pretty much gone, the weather is nice and I'm getting out more I feel great. I'm still going back and forth as to how I feel but I'm mostly happy at this point. I'm really trying hard to accept it all and when I think of this baby inside me I get very happy knowing that I've been entrusted to give birth to and raise another one. So I'm hoping that you can eventually get to where I'm at but I want you to know that I completely and totally know how you are feeling. Feel free to p.m. me anytime if you want an ear. I'm a good listener.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
Oh boy do I know the feeling.







My DH and I left a church that we had been involved in with for 10 years and we left there about three years ago and since then have sought out churches in buildings, churches in peoples homes, you name it we've tried it. We just don't click with anything and the churches are all either too BIG to where we get lost and are unnoticed or too small where we aren't comfortable because everyone already knows one another and make us feel like outcasts.







It's tough. We are sticking to a group we found online that sends us their Sunday services on CD each week.







We do it as a family in the privacy of our own home.


Yeah--you get it. What's worse is that we've found a pastor we ADORE. In fact, he brought my husband around to actually accepting faith instead of thinking "it's a crutch for people who choose not to deal with reality"







I never forced any faith on him--it was a personal thing; but I never understood how we could think so in line on everything else and so out of whack on faith. He was a recovering Catholic.

But I was in the hospital (on bedrest) before our son was born and found this sermon on TV. DH FOUND THE SAME ONE--completely unbeknownst to me--and watched and was hooked enough to watch more. Neither of us knew until I was home (4-5 weeks later). We've been watching him ever since (so a little over 5 years). That's made it even harder to find a church. We never even found one that came close to feeling "at home", but we worried that if we did, maybe we'd always compare it to this.

Since we're looking at the entire country as a possibility for relocation, we considered going to where this pastor's church is; but it's enormous. I loved the community of a smaller church--like the one I had. It had maybe 1500 parishoners and we were remarkably close. The one we like is beyond ridiculous in size; and really--I like the sermons, but totally can't get into the music stuff (which I didn't love with my former church, either--just totally not my thing to worship through music).

I'm rambling, but yeah--I'm there with you. It's sad.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 39. Just lost one at 6 weeks, worried that it might have been because I'm not 25 any more. Still planning on TTC, but time passes so fast...

Since I'm not a success story yet, is this an okay place for me to post?


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonnet* 
I'm 39. Just lost one at 6 weeks, worried that it might have been because I'm not 25 any more. Still planning on TTC, but time passes so fast...

Since I'm not a success story yet, is this an okay place for me to post?









I'm so sorry for your loss.
I'm not in charge, but I'd say absolutely hang out here since we know that you ARE going to be a success story soon!







Us old broads need to stick together!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

got my nt scan/bloodwork results - 1/1241 for downs, which they said was very good. supposedly going by age only, risk would be 1/63. risk for the other trisomies was 1/584, which he also said was good. i was suprised that the "worse" trisomies risk was higher than the downs.

he did say that one of the blood chemicals they test showed a little lower than it should, so they want to scan me again at 28 weeks, and then again somewhere around 34 weeks to make sure the baby is growing well. (i will also get the 20 week u/s.) i guess it's something about the placenta *might* not be as up to task as it should be.

?? not sure about what all that means, but the doctor seemed to think that overall the test results were good news.


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonnet* 
I'm 39. Just lost one at 6 weeks, worried that it might have been because I'm not 25 any more. Still planning on TTC, but time passes so fast...

Since I'm not a success story yet, is this an okay place for me to post?

Welcome (eventhough I am not in charge either). Iam confident your babies will find you....hang in there


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
got my nt scan/bloodwork results - 1/1241 for downs, which they said was very good. supposedly going by age only, risk would be 1/63. risk for the other trisomies was 1/584, which he also said was good. i was suprised that the "worse" trisomies risk was higher than the downs.

he did say that one of the blood chemicals they test showed a little lower than it should, so they want to scan me again at 28 weeks, and then again somewhere around 34 weeks to make sure the baby is growing well. (i will also get the 20 week u/s.) i guess it's something about the placenta *might* not be as up to task as it should be.

?? not sure about what all that means, but the doctor seemed to think that overall the test results were good news.

sometimes I wonder if they feel compelled to give "bad" news along with the good, all in all did the testing give you peace of mind?? I did not do it for fear I would worry myself into oblivion


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, thank you, DARCYTRUE!!! You really give me hope that no matter what happens, there could be a peaceful acceptance possible. I very much appreciate your offer too!

Sonnet, don't lose hope! I lost one also at 6 weeks only a few months before I got pregnant with Madeleine and I was 37 at the time. It happens much more often than I knew because when I shared my loss with others I found out that each one had been through it.

Congratulations ElliesMomma!

Happy first day of spring!
Too bad it is in the 30's here today but warmer weather is almost here!

Deb


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sonnet, I lost 2 while trying to conceive this baby. One was a blighted ovum that I released at 7w and the other one stopped developing at 6w. I found out at an u/s at 10w and had to induce a m/c.

The m/c rate absolutely is higher with "older" mothers but it is certainly possible to still have healthy PGs. I am 22 w and will be 42 when this baby is born. A friend of mine who is 45 just had her babe in January after 2 m/c.

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Elliesmom, I would take the good news (those really ARE low odds. Mine was 1 in 670 for Down's and they were impressed with that at my age!) and not worry about the other stuff they mentioned which is most very likely fine! Sometimes I really dislike medical professionals!


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm 36 y/o & almost 26 weeks along. So far so good for the babies health(from US anyway).

I refused my afp test, I have an anxiety disorder I can't take meds for right now anyway & a false positive probably would have done me in. Of course not having the test now gives me something else to worry on if I don't keep busy







The gestational diabetes & previa have given me enough to chew on.

Anyway..I have a 16 y/o & a 13 y/o both girls, this little one will be my first boy so we're pretty excited about that. Dh is thrilled to not be a solo swimmer in the estrogen sea anymore









I will say this pg seems a lot harder physically than my others. I don't remember any round lig. pain or so much discomfort when I walk for long periods of time the first pgs. At least I get a reward at the end of it, right?

Anyway I just wanted to join in, I've been lurking for a few weeks.

~Karla C.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i gave up caffine before i got pregnant, and haven't had any coffee since. however now that i'm 14 weeks along, i have broken down a few times and had some coke. it was good! i only get the small size cokes from mcdonalds, and only one in a day, and definitely not every day. but i've done it maybe 4-5 times.

i'm betting not everybody gave up caffine entirely to begin with. but do you have any information on whether caffine is associated with miscarriage only in the first trimester, and then you are in the clear for second and third trimester? or would it be procede with caution all of the way through pregnancy? (if you were being really conservative about caffine, that is.)


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

At my first mw appointment, she said that 300mg of caffeine a day was ok, but not more. I didn't give it up from the get go, but have weaned down to just a couple cups of coffee a week - it just doesn't taste good mostly.


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
i gave up caffine before i got pregnant, and haven't had any coffee since. however now that i'm 14 weeks along, i have broken down a few times and had some coke. it was good! i only get the small size cokes from mcdonalds, and only one in a day, and definitely not every day. but i've done it maybe 4-5 times.

i'm betting not everybody gave up caffine entirely to begin with. but do you have any information on whether caffine is associated with miscarriage only in the first trimester, and then you are in the clear for second and third trimester? or would it be procede with caution all of the way through pregnancy? (if you were being really conservative about caffine, that is.)

I gave up coffee 2x with both my m/c
when I got pg with dd I was so ambivalent that I did not change anything including my coffee intake, now dd loves coffee and dh and I joke it is the coffee that makes our babes stick LOL--I admire your restraint. I mean I never drank more than 1 cup a day --it was always high quality with minimal processing etc...ACOG states 400mg/day is "safe" not recommended; I have only seen 1 study thaat links m/c and caffiene consumption. I am convinced it is flawed in some way (I hope LOL). I do think moderation is the key and of course quality--orgainc, non bleached filters, expresso or dark roast beans actually have less caffiene in them then milder blends...I would think it is healthier than soda any day
if you are looking for my opinion of course


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi KarlaC, and welcome!

I am having about 5 cups of caffeinated tea a week. I gave it up while TTC and for the first trimester since I had 2 m/c ast year. But I ran out of herbal tea bags at work and am feeling fairly comfortable with this PG now. So, until I remember to buy some more herbal tea bags, i am having one in the mornings when i get to work.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm still drinking my coke. I had given it up for lent, but then the nausea kicked in and the Coke helps. Not to mention the caffeine that I desperately need right now.

Is anyone else super exhausted? I remember being tired at the beginning of my other pregnancies, but not to this degree. I just wonder if its because I'm older (and more out of shape...) Anyone else?


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
I'm still drinking my coke. I had given it up for lent, but then the nausea kicked in and the Coke helps. Not to mention the caffeine that I desperately need right now.

*Is anyone else super exhausted?* I remember being tired at the beginning of my other pregnancies, but not to this degree. I just wonder if its because I'm older (and more out of shape...) Anyone else?

Yes, I'm actually glad the dr laid me off work so I don't have to fight to stay awake there. I'm going to say it must be my age also, I def wasn't this tired with my other pgs.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

hi, i wish more people would post. DDCs are fine too, but it's nice to talk with others who are in same age bracket.

AFM, i'm 15 weeks along now and starting to feel a little better. my depression is lifting a little. DD is sleeping through the night (just about), spring is here.

we are gardeners, and i'm planning my usual 25 x 50 vegetable garden, plus squash, pumpkins, etc. elsewhere in the yard. i will take precautions of wearing gloves when touching the soil, and drinking extra water when outside in the heat, and going slow/quitting when tired, but otherwise planning for usual level of activity this year.

plus will take DD to the swimming pool every day if possible (i SAH with her). we aren't taking any summer vacation however, as we just completed an expensive house addition this winter. still working on resettling the place too.

how about everyone else: is it business as usual for you this spring/summer, or are you making changes to your lifestyle on account of being pregnant?


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

*ElliesMomma* - I can't wait to get outside! I'm just waiting for the weather to be warmer. It's supposed to be in the mid to high 60's this week. We don't have a garden but I am the one that usually does the mowing and the brunt of the yard work because I love to do it - but I will likely only mow the front yard this year since it's sod and it's very small and my oldest will do the rest of our lawn.

I've also been walking on the treadmill a little at a time each day trying to work myself back up to getting used to it again.







The morning sickness (and depression) for me is "finally" gone and I feel like doing things now. I cleaned my whole house on Saturday and that was great!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh and I'm also "planning" to go to the pool some this summer as well. But that will all depend on how I look in a bathing suit.







I would rather go to a lake that is nearby since I can wear shorts there and it's not as noticeable. That way the kids get to swim and enjoy themselves while I sit in the shade under a tree.

I want to be outdoors but I don't want to get much sun and will definitely stay in the shade when outdoors or wear sunscreen.







I learned with my first pregnancy that pregnant women tend to burn faster/easier. Not fun.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

We can't plant up here until late May, by which time I will be 7 months PG. I have wanted to have a garden the last few years but I was a) afraid DS would dig it all up or trample on it (we have a smaller urban backyard) and b) the back yard is pretty shady.

I am due July 25th and will probably work right up until I go in to labour but certainly I plan on taking a few afternoons here and there and taking the kids to the wading pools in the neighbourhood. Our babysitter will be do that too of course.

We still have snow on the ground here. Mostly where it drifted or got piled over the winter, And all the grass that's showing is still brown and soggy from "the melts".

We had a beautiful sunny warm day on Saturday but we had a 5 year oldbirthday party and a 90 year old birthday party so we were inside most of the day, blech!

I went for a run yesterday. In the pouring rain. We have a treadmill at home but I hate it, I'd much rather be outside. 3 miles and very slowly but hey, I am 23 weeks pregnant! And I'm 41, LOL!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

darcytrue: i did not know about sunburn while pregnant. thanks for the tip.

veganmomma: good for you to run three miles! wow!! 23 weeks already. time flies.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Just popping in to say hi. Nothing much to report, but glad to hear about all of you. Thanks, *Elliesmomma* for bumping us up!

I'm getting past the ugly phase of morning sickness, which I'm so looking forward to. Thank goodness we have two weeks of spring break coming up, and I'm feeling better!







:

As for "older mama" stuff, I went to my first prenatal appointment last week and found out how special I am, being 41.







: I'm trying to not be annoyed...sigh.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

BHappy: just curious where do you live (approx.) that you get treated as "special" for being pregnant at 41? i'm in Chicago suburbs, and have found 1) tons of peers 40+ or almost 40 and pregnant, 2) no extra special treatment from the doctors.

just curious as to where people are getting treated differently?


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
BHappy: just curious where do you live (approx.) that you get treated as "special" for being pregnant at 41? i'm in Chicago suburbs, and have found 1) tons of peers 40+ or almost 40 and pregnant, 2) no extra special treatment from the doctors.

just curious as to where people are getting treated differently?

Well, I'm probably showing (partially) my distaste for Kaiser. I'm a little bitter about having to use them, but that's our insurance plan right now, and we cannot afford a mw out of pocket. I'm not really giving Kaiser half a chance. The nurse I saw at my prenatal used the word "special" when referring to my age. That did irritate me a little.

oh: we live in no.cal.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Karen, nice to see you chica! My GP (who I generally really like otherwise) always treats me as though I am really old when I am PG. But my midwives generally don't although today the back up midwife asked me if I had considered Glucose testing since GD is more common in over 40 mothers.

I am sorry you are having to listen to that crap. Try to ignore it (easier said than done of course!)


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

ok, i got another question for you all: after this pregnancy, do you plan on having anymore?

as for me: probably not. i think two will be just enough. but maybe some of the 30-something youngsters on this thread will be having more? i had my first three weeks after turning 38, and i took my time getting ready for this second pregnancy. FTR, i conceived easily without charting or anything other than watching my CM, at 40. i know many others have a more rigorous time of it, and i'm not gloating, just trying to say that there may well be more time for even more babies for this group (provided that you want them of course!)

my DH, bless his heart, is 58. this will be his 5th child, and he started when he was only 19! he would be up for more, but when i said i think i'm done after this, there are other things i want to do with my life heading into the future, he didn't argue! LOL


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm done after this one... I've got alot on my plate and three is a nice place to be.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, we fell way down the list!
Anyway, still pregnant here and feeling very unsure about the whole thing. It's almost surreal.
I haven't even called the OB yet because I feel like they will look at me as insane for even being pregnant!

We've been getting nice days alternating with bad weather and cold temps and I can't wait to get out in the garden.
I have all these plans for expanding the veggies and fruits and just hope to have some energy soon! Usually I'm a gym fanatic and I have barely been able to do weightlifting, forget cardio...

I hope the ms gets better soon!

Deb


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

We always said we'd have 3 and this will be our 3rd. And I am the only woman I know in my business that has (or will have more accurately) 3 kids. Most of my female colleagues (few that there are) think I am crazy.

However, lately I have been starting to think I might want one more after this one. I will admit that I would like for my DD to have a sister and this baby is another boy.

And of course, there is no guarantee that if I did have another one it would be a girl! But I would of course love a another little boy too.

Also, this baby took 16 months to conceive, at 41, and two losses. However, I believe you are more fertile within 2 years of giving birth. If I were to have another I would start trying when this baby was 12 months. If I was successful right away it would be the same age gap as my older two.

My boss would flip.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
We always said we'd have 3 and this will be our 3rd. And I am the only woman I know in my business that has (or will have more accurately) 3 kids. Most of my female colleagues (few that there are) think I am crazy.

However, lately I have been starting to think I might want one more after this one. I will admit that I would like for my DD to have a sister and this baby is another boy.

And of course, there is no guarantee that if I did have another one it would be a girl! But I would of course love a another little boy too.

Also, this baby took 16 months to conceive, at 41, and two losses. However, I believe you are more fertile within 2 years of giving birth. If I were to have another I would start trying when this baby was 12 months. If I was successful right away it would be the same age gap as my older two.

My boss would flip.

So, just curious, what field are you in?


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am a wealth manager. A very testosterone laden field! I think women are great at it though because we see the bigger picture and I think we relate more to our clients more as actual people who we are helping.

We used to be called stockbrokers but I think that is such a limited description of what I actually do. The "new" term is investment advisor but I have issues with that for the same reason.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

*veganmama* I think you should follow your heart. I know I would already really love to have a #3 despite the possible difficulties and DH's reluctance. Anyway, just take the same great care of yourself that you have been and maybe you'll have that girl #2.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 
I didn't give it up from the get go, but have weaned down to just a couple cups of coffee a week - it just doesn't taste good mostly.










Same here. I was a Pepsi drinker pre-pregnancy but ever since getting my + HPT I've not been able to drink it. I drank water and juice mostly the first trimester. I did have some tea each day as well which had some caffeine but not nearly enough to make a difference I wouldn't think.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
ok, i got another question for you all: after this pregnancy, do you plan on having anymore?

as for me: probably not. i think two will be just enough. but maybe some of the 30-something youngsters on this thread will be having more? i had my first three weeks after turning 38, and i took my time getting ready for this second pregnancy. FTR, i conceived easily without charting or anything other than watching my CM, at 40.

I am over 40 and I had no idea I could be pregnant! I went out and bought the HPT's as a fluke. I totally thought it would come up negative. Boy was I surprised!! I was in no way trying to get pregnant.

To answer your question, this will be our last.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
I am over 40 and I had no idea I could be pregnant! I went out and bought the HPT's as a fluke. I totally thought it would come up negative. Boy was I surprised!! I was in no way trying to get pregnant.

LOL, my BIL has said to me _at least 20 times_, "I didn't think women over 40 could get pregnant". Well, I've gotten PG 3 times since I turned 40 and his grandmother's sister had 3 babies after 40. He is close to these cousins, who are around his age so I am not sure why it is such a shock to him. He's never done the math I guess.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
LOL, my BIL has said to me _at least 20 times_, "I didn't think women over 40 could get pregnant". Well, I've gotten PG 3 times since I turned 40 and his grandmother's sister had 3 babies after 40. He is close to these cousins, who are around his age so I am not sure why it is such a shock to him. He's never done the math I guess.

i hear that so often, that women over 40 don't think they can get pregnant, and it always baffles me. if you are still menstruating and otherwise healthy, why wouldn't you be able to get pregnant? weird. now, i'm imagining that there is a pretty steep drop off by age 50. anybody know *anybody* over 50 who has had a child? i sure don't. but i do know my aunt conceived naturally with her husband, the regular way, at 46.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi all! I am 36 and better still be 36 when this babe is born! (She's due 18 days before my 37th birthday, so I would be one ticked off mama if I were still pg!







) She is my last, and she is an "oops." It's an oops I'm thrilled about, but we were trying very hard NOT to get pregnant. I have definitely noticed that this pregnancy is way harder on me. Of course, that may be due to the fact that I am managing a family of 6 this time which includes the "one toddler tornado!"







I'm almost 35 weeks pregnant. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
LOL, my BIL has said to me _at least 20 times_, "I didn't think women over 40 could get pregnant". Well, I've gotten PG 3 times since I turned 40 and his grandmother's sister had 3 babies after 40. He is close to these cousins, who are around his age so I am not sure why it is such a shock to him. He's never done the math I guess.

When I made the comment that I had no idea I "could" be pregnant I was referring to my personal situation.







DH and I have gone birth control-free for over 6 years now and no oops as of yet. I rarely noticed that ovulated throughout that 6 years and didn't even noticed I ovulated when I conceived. I didn't mean that I didn't think I could get pregnant over 40. I definitely know that's a possibility. I know plenty of women who have done it successfully.







Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi ladies may I join? Although, I'm not sure I'm really ready to join as I just got my BFP this week and I'm not sure it's going to last. But in the meantime I'm 43 and newly pregnant after over a year of trying. My first was born when I was 39. I expect this pregnancy, if it lasts, to be as easy as the last. I feel as healthy today as I did back then.

I have a question for you ladies who work out. At what point do you modify your abdominal workouts? I use the nautilus weight machine that works the rectus abdominus muscle. (I call it the abdominal torture chair) I know there will be a point I need to modify to a less difficult exercise but when? Do I just wait and see what my body says or back off when I am through the first trimester?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
we are gardeners, and i'm planning my usual 25 x 50 vegetable garden, plus squash, pumpkins, etc. elsewhere in the yard. i will take precautions of wearing gloves when touching the soil, and drinking extra water when outside in the heat, and going slow/quitting when tired, but otherwise planning for usual level of activity this year.

plus will take DD to the swimming pool every day if possible (i SAH with her). we aren't taking any summer vacation however, as we just completed an expensive house addition this winter. still working on resettling the place too.

how about everyone else: is it business as usual for you this spring/summer, or are you making changes to your lifestyle on account of being pregnant?

elliesMomma. May I ask why you will be wearing gloves when gardening? I garden too and hate wearing gloves. Is it because of the possibility of toxoplasmosis? I am planning on doing everything I normally do but probably not being outside in the middle of the day except when taking dd to the pool. The humidity here is stifling in the summer.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Good Morning ladies!

*Hi Kristin0105* I love this thread with all the 40+ moms-to-be! I was doing regular pilates (not prenatal) on the reformer until 28 wks. because 1) my instructor was very knowledgeable about doing pilates safely during pregnancy, 2) it was starting to be really hard to keep up, 3) it was no longer feeling good, and 4) I was getting a lot of really intense BH contrax after classes. I would make sure you have someone who really knows something about exercise and pregnancy guiding you if you continue to go to the gym. If it starts feeling weird or uncomfortable--stop.

BTW, one of the stories in Spiritual Midwifery features a 47-yr old woman who got pregnant unexpectedly after being on a "health kick" with her new partner.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

I just posted in the Dec due date club, so I guess I should introduce myself here as well. I'm another over 40 mom-to-be! I'll be 41 in a couple of weeks and I just found out I'm pregnant with our fourth. Like Kristin, I'm cautiously optimistic, but am in good health and have never had any problems getting pregnant or staying that way. This was a surprise, but our other kids(ds10, dd7, dd4) are all thrilled and so are dh and I. I am due mid-Dec. and will be making an international move this summer. Should be interesting!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome Kristin (nice to see you here chica) and gon2be. I had my kids at 35 and 36 and will 42 before this little man is born.

I am still doing ab exercises with my trainer once a week. I don't do them lying on my back at this point but we still do ab work on the stability ball, standing ab work etc. I am 24.5 weeks. I think as long as you are not doing it flat on your back for extended periods, you were used to doing it before your PG and you pay attention to what your body is telling you, it is fine to continue as long as you are comfortable.

Man, the small hill on my street up to the main flat area where I run is killing me! I might have to start walking up there and starting my run on the flats soon!


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

Another newbie to this thread. I'm Kat, mama to a large family and love almost every minute of it...lol

I'm 8.5 weeks pregnant, and this is my 6th pregnancy after 35, but sadly we did lose 2 of them.

I've done much testing in the past, but honestly it sucked the joy out of pregnancy for me, so last time, I cut it down, and this time I'd like to cut it down even farther, barring any true complications.

If I could wave a magic wand and get my wishes to come true, I'd do one u/s with the peri at about 16 weeks, get wonderful results and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy...LOL

I guess only time will tell. I'm 42 btw, and will be 43 when this little one is born in November.

My pre AMA pregnancies were all wonderful and actually my post AMA pregnancies that went to term were too, other than some high B/P this last time.

Looks like there are quite a few of us in this thread. How great!!!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Veganmama I'm still feeling a little surreal about this pregnancy. I guess because it took so long. But I keep waiting for my period to start and today while swimming in the pool alone (so I had plenty of time for introspection) I had this funny thought of what if I'm not really pregnant but it's menopause. I immediately started laughing at the absurdity of the thought but it was a good insight into how I can't quite grasp the concept that yes I am finally pregnant.

I think you guys are right about the working out I will keep doing my workout routine and just modify as need be. I was concerned about the ab machine but my guess is by the time it would actually could be a problem I won't be able to use it anyway. I did read on line that you shouldn't lift weights over your head when pregnant but I'm not sure why. It didn't explain if they meant free weights, machines, or both.

Welcome Kat.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kristin, I lift weights over my head all the time at my once a week training session. My trainer has 5 kids of her own and has researched the yay's and no's.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm keeping to my regular workout routine, since I don't believe exercise causes miscarriage. I run three times a week, bike, take yoga, and lift weights twice a week at home. With my three previous pregnancies, I ran until it didn't feel good any more, first time 7 months, then 5.5 then 4 months. Mostly it was the baby bouncing on my bladder that made me stop each time







:


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i think it's great advice to stay as active as possible as far along in pregnancy as possible. i had just turned 38 when i had my daughter. i moved house during my pregnancy including digging out and replanting an acre's worth of plants. i also worked up to the day before i gave birth. i had not planned to have an unmedicated delivery, but that's what i experienced, due to the fact that i stayed home through all of my labor, and got to the hospital at 10 cm and about to transition. my first thought after giving birth was: yeah, i could do that again!

congrats to all the pregnant over 35 mommas! i think it's a great sign of good health that we are pregnant at our "advanced maternal ages."


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Kristin, I lift weights over my head all the time at my once a week training session. My trainer has 5 kids of her own and has researched the yay's and no's.

Good to know Veganmama. I am not sure why they would say not lifting over head.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi again ladies,

Well, slowly this is becoming less like a dream and going to the OB for the 1st visit today really gave me a dose of reality.
We went over all my meds and I was surprised to hear that he recommends continuing all of them as they are, that none are bad!
That was one of my biggest fears, that the meds I've been on were going to have caused some kind of terrible consequences for a baby.
Also, they did a blood test and my hcg level is so high (and I'm having such bad morning sickness) that I'm having an u/s tomorrow to see if there is more than 1!!!








I am SO hoping that there is not!

as far as working out, I'm a huge gym fanatic and have been unable to do cadio for about 4-5 weeks! I try and my body simply refuses to cooperate, it's very frustrating! I would like to run!
At least lifting is still going well.

Hope you are all having a good night,

Deb


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi over here.
I'm 39 and this is my 4th (9yo, 6yo, 3yo--yes, I clearly have a fertile time), and this will be our last.

I have to say that I'm more tired and more achy then I remember.

Glad to be here!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i have another question (poll question), i see on my DDC board that some people have a "nesting" urge to do a bunch of housecleaning. a lot of these people seem to be first time moms to be.

how about the rest of you? are you "nesting" yet? as for me, i'm just too dog tired, day after day. my child is so spirited, she completely wears me out. we put an addition on our house over the winter and i still have a lot of resettling to do, but just no energy for it.

yet i know i *have to* have things simplified and in order by september when the new baby is due. i cannot live without simplicity going forward, i'm talking get rid of all excess clutter, have a place for each toy we keep, etc. it's making me mentally tired just trying to sort it all out.

for those of you working outside the home, do you have the same energy level as before you got pregnant, or are you also more tired?

for SAHMs of little ones, what is your strategy for surviving pregnancy fatigue when/if you never get a break?


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
elliesMomma. May I ask why you will be wearing gloves when gardening? I garden too and hate wearing gloves. Is it because of the possibility of toxoplasmosis? I am planning on doing everything I normally do but probably not being outside in the middle of the day except when taking dd to the pool. The humidity here is stifling in the summer.

yes, probably paranoia about tosoplasmosis. although i have had cats for years and years. definitely stepped in cat poo when i was pregnant with DD and, living alone, had to scrape it off my own shoe. i have probably already been exposed and created whatever antibodies.

i'm just going to try to wear gloves when touching the soil, not when picking vegetables and stuff.

do you think it's not truly necessary?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Eliiesmama,

I was wondering about the gloves too. I never used them before.

Fatigue is pretty bad this time and I feel so guilty about my DD because we end up not doing nearly as much as we used to.
I work only two 4 hour days outside home but also make soap with my sister that takes up at least 1 full day.

I do find though that if I get up and take her outside, the air helps wake me up and so does chasing her, getting exercise. I try to get her tired enough to take a long nap by making games that have her running the most!

No nesting here. I have no idea where we will put this little one...probably in my room for a year till we figure it out!

I'm not completely vegan but I am vegetarian for years and the most unexpected thing has happened. I am struggling to eat my normal veggies/salads but when I am out near restaurants the cooking meat smells good! It really seems unfair, there's no way I will eat meat but all of my food makes me sick except beans and lentils and couscous!

Deb


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
i have another question (poll question), i see on my DDC board that some people have a "nesting" urge to do a bunch of housecleaning. a lot of these people seem to be first time moms to be.

how about the rest of you? are you "nesting" yet? as for me, i'm just too dog tired, day after day. my child is so spirited, she completely wears me out. we put an addition on our house over the winter and i still have a lot of resettling to do, but just no energy for it.

I'm only in week 15 but I did have nesting in the last few days before the births of my other two children.







I remember both times vividly.

I did have a few days here and there with this pregnancy so far where the m/s was gone and I was feeling like cleaning house and I cleaned up the whole kitchen one day, inside the fridge, microwave, floors, everything!! I wish it would last.







Sadly, my house needs it.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't call it nesting but I would say I have energy bursts involving cleaning. But it's because my house is a disaster and I feel like I need to get it in order before the real morning sickness and overwhellming fatigue hit. If it's not organized then I don't know what it will look like by the time I hit the second trimester.

Elliesmom, I know I didn't wear gloves gardening when I was pregnant with DD. I sort of recall reading that we should. My guess is that if you have cats a long time you probably already have the antibodies. Although, that does not stop me from refusing to scoop the litter box though!

Okay, ladies talk to me about tests. I know there are new ones since I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
I wouldn't call it nesting but I would say I have energy bursts involving cleaning. But it's because my house is a disaster and I feel like I need to get it in order before the real morning sickness and overwhellming fatigue hit. If it's not organized then I don't know what it will look like by the time I hit the second trimester.

me too...then I get tired again LOL


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm feeling the tiniest bit fatigued, but it hasn't affected my routine as of yet. I'm really hoping not to get hit with much nausea, etc. as we have four months of jam packed action coming up with our move, some trips we have planned, and two rounds of company before we pack our suitcases one last time. Plus my day to day routine with three children keeps me busy enough!
I have had brownish/pinkish spotting for two full weeks now and I'm ready for it to stop. I had implantation spotting with my other pregnancies, but none that I remember dragging on so long.







:


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am almost 25 weeks and have done nothing for this baby yet except order 4 pairs of Babylegs and Hypnobabies online, LOL!
Everything is in the attic and I don't think I need to buy anything except probably another dozen cloth dipes since some of them are getting fairly thin after being used for 5.5 years by my two older DC. But I will use Seventh Gneration sposies until the meconium is gone. Also if this is another peanut baby. My cloth dipes don't fit well until 8 lbs.

I fall asleep earlier. Generally around 10 pm instead of 11 pm but other than that my energy level and general well being is about the same as pre-PG. I can't stand for long periods of time but I can still run (much more slowly) 3 miles three times a week, do yoga (except plank, my belly is too heavy!) twice and meet with my trainer once.

As long as I sleep with a pillow between my knees I don't have any aches and pains.

I do have to chuckle though that so many people seem SHOCKED that I am a) still running and working out and b) so healthy at my "advanced maternal age" of almost 42.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

veganmomma, i too sleep with a pillow between my knees. have been doing that continuously since i was pregnant with DD! one night, when she puked the bed, i had to sleep without the matress pad under the sheets. boy was i sore in the morning. funny how those little things make such a big difference.

as for me, today i hired my doula for my september birth! i actually haven't signed the contract, but i checked her references and called her to "reserve" the spot on her calendar. she also teaches lamaze, which i will be taking over the summer, as i get closer. my next appointment, with the midwife in the ob practice, is on wednesday. i told the doula i'd like to sign the contract and give her a check after wednesday, when we hear the heartbeat again, etc.

sometimes i think i feel movement, other times not. it comes and goes. i have yet to have that "flutter" feeling i had with DD. when i go on wednesday, i'm going to ask where the placenta is, anterior? the should have the u/s report from the nt scan by then.

someone asked about testing- we covered a lot of that a couple pages back on the thread, but if you have more specific questions, just ask!

hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi again,
Well, I had a great OB appt and u/s. Thankfully it looks like there is only 1 baby! The OB and everyone else were so supportive that I finally feel like everything is going to be good.

The only thing is that I'm kind of nervous because DH and I decided to do the CVS testing. We talked and talked about it and talked to the nurse about the risks of both the test and the chances of having a chromosomal abnormality. We figured that we have to know ahead of time to have a plan in place for after birth if there is any problem that will require extra help. So it has to happen in the next couple weeks because I'm already 10.5 weeks.

Has anyone else decided to do CVS or amnio? What do you all think about the stats of possible chromosomal issues as you get older? By the time this baby is born I will be 41! I feel kind of weird because I never did any testing with my other pregnancies but the numbers they gave us were pretty scary.
We just never expected to get pregnant again and this seems like such a whirlwind of decisions.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

We did an amnio when I was pregnant with dd. This time I am less inclined. However, just last night dh told me he wants to do testing because he as he put it so eloquently (sarcasm over) "_really isn't into downs syndrome_." Sooooooooo, we have a lot to talk about in the next few weeks. I sort of see where he is coming from. He is concerned about being able to financially care for a special needs baby and concerned about the burden they might end up being to dd because we are older, care would eventually fall to her. Etc... So this gives me a lot to think about and I really hope it's not an issue under the circumstances. One more thing to worry about. Anyone else have differing opinions on testing and outcomes than their partners?


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not planning on any testing, maybe just one ultrasound to rule out twins. I don't have a doctor here or midwife, so I might wait until we're back in Canada before I get the ultrasound. I would be about 6 months by then. I guess my objection to testing is the dilemma it causes. What do you do with that information? I don't want to be in that position.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just did the Integrated pregnancy Screen which is 2 blood tests (1 few weeks apart) and an ultrasound. My results were good. 1/670 chance of Down's and even less of Spina Bifida so I decided to forgo CVS and ammnio.
I would have done the ammnio if my results were more than 1 in 50 I think.
Our lives would change drastically if we were to have a baby with Down's. I would have to quit my job so it would be better to know that beforehand. I have clients and wouldn't just want them handed over to anyone.
My bestfriend has an only child and he is special needs. She does work full time and her DH works part time but part time is not an option in either of mine or DH's jobs and we also have 2 other children.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I will do the initial screenings and see how they turn out and go from there. I can't change anything so I really don't want to add this to things to worry about. I will just take it one day at a time. And in the event there is a problem I will hope that we can come to a decision we both can live with. Right now I'd rather worry about why I didn't do my taxes earlier







and how I will get them done before Tuesday.

Today, I am a little concerned. DD was sick yesterday, she developed a fever over the course of the day while we were out. She didn't eat much all day, only a few strawberries, she refused to drink, but kept urinating a lot which is unusual and by the time we got home she just wanted to go to bed. Her temp at that time was 103.7 at 4:00 PM. She just laid in the bed staring at the ceiling and drifted in and out of sleep. This has never happened before. She has only been sick three times, only colds, but never acted like this. I finally got her to take tylenol at 9:00 PM and her fever came down a few degrees. She slept all night and is somewhat better today. My concern is that her cheeks were really red last night, so now I am worrying it is fifths disease. She does not seem to have a rash on her body so I hope I am just worrying about nothing. With a fever that high I assume anyone's cheeks would be red. It would be just such a twist of fate that I'd finally get pregnant and we come in contact with fifths. Hopefully, if it is fifths I've either had it before or my obsessive hand washing will prevent me from getting it.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

I dunno *Kristin0105*, but if it were me, I'd take my kid in to the doc just to make sure it's not fifth disease. My little guy had a viral exanthem (rash thing) a year or so ago all over his body and it was very alarming to see (I kept expecting it to be smallpox or something much more sinister). When I took him to the doc, she said it was totally harmless and nothing dangerous, just a viral thing. It was a relief to find out that it was nothing too awful, so maybe it would give you peace of mind to take your daughter in. Anyway, I hope your daughter gets better soon!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Kristin, how is she doing today? I think I would take her too just to know for sure.

So, I guess about doing the testing. It is really important for us to know ahead of time so we can plan if there is any issue requiring extra care because I am fairly certain I would need help, like even hiring someone because of my MS.

DH and I have talked a lot about it and we are on the same page as far as wanting the test and being able to plan. But when we (briefly) considered the possibility of a really bad problem, neither of us knew what we would do. It really is a dilemma we don't want to face but I guess I'd rather face it sooner than later. I have no idea what I would do.

Great news today though! I woke up feeling good! Not sick feeling and I'm definitely headed to the gym to take advantage of that!









Hope everyone is having a great day!

Deb


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your concern ladies. Yesterday dd was much better when she woke up. She still had a low grade fever but only 100.7 and she only complained about a sore throat in the morning she said it was gone by afternoon. She was feeling well enough to run outside to see if the bunny left any eggs for her. The day before she was asking us to carry her to the potty. Today she is 100% better. Whatever it was she fought it off pretty quickly. If she had still been sick yesterday like she was Saturday afternoon I would have called her doctor. Luckily, she is all better. Hopefully, I will stay healthy


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2M* 
Has anyone else decided to do CVS or amnio? What do you all think about the stats of possible chromosomal issues as you get older? By the time this baby is born I will be 41! I feel kind of weird because I never did any testing with my other pregnancies but the numbers they gave us were pretty scary.

I am getting the AFP test (Triple Screen, Quad Screen and Penta Screen Testing) done soon. I took it with my other two pregnancies. I'd rather go ahead and do that one and pass on the amnio. I told the doc that if I were to show if'y results with the AFP test then I might consider the amnio at that point. However, I really don't want to go through with that if there's no reason to.

The only thing I don't like is that I'll be 17 weeks along when we get the AFP test. I wish I would have done it sooner but they said 14 weeks was the soonest and I didn't want to do it "too" soon or "too" late so I picked a time somewhere in the middle.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

most people (even over 40) get reassuring results with the screening tests and are thereby able to bypass the amnio and CVS. now doctors will tell you (rightly) that there are no guarantees with the screenings, and the only way to know for sure is to do the amnio (or CVS). it's up to you, and i think you should gauge your "gut feeling". entirely anecdotal, but it *seems* to me that the moms who have a bad feeling and therefore do invasive testing like amnio and CVS sometimes get the feeling confirmed (and many times are reassured). personally, i have a good feeling about my pregnancy, and i just turned 41. i hesitated to even do the screenings but wound up having the NT scan on the morning of 13w0d b/c that was the day i had a touch of spotting, and they sent me over to the ultrasound place to do a scan to make sure the baby was alright.

it was fine. moving, strong heartbeat and appropriate growth. i was so relieved i didn't even care about the NT scan at that point, and just said do whatever. the scan results were reassuring, and combined with my blood showed a 1/1241 risk for downs. when you read that the national average risk of downs across all ages is 1/800, i don't think i have any need to worry about that. i think when i go back for my next appointment (tomorrow) they are going to draw blood for the spina bifida screening. hopefully that will be ok too.

as you know there are no guarantees in life at all, and doing the testing or not doing it can be a hard decision to make. perhaps it is important to consider what you will do with any information that you may gain. would it be beneficial to you and your family to know in advance? what might you terminate for (or not)? and don't forget there is such a thing as false positives, which can cause considerable stress and possibly ruin your pregnancy. it is my understanding that the false positives are only possible with the screening tests, not the amnio or the CVS. but the amnio and the CVS give you the risk of miscarriage, which the ultrasound and blood draw screenings do not.

tough call.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

It is really a tough decision. I got a call yesterday and they set up appts for Tues. the 21st. First the counseling, then a scan and then the CVS. I'm really nervous but it is the last week to possibly do CVS so I set it up and I guess we can still back out if we change our minds at the counseling session.
I don't want to wait so late to do an amnio if that is necessary, you know?

Last pregnancy I felt awesome and like I was absolutely sure that it would be wonderful and did no tests except the one blood test and the nuchial fold. But this time I'm extremely worried, I don't know why, really and it was magnified by the statistics the nurse gave me in that initial visit.

On the positive side, I woke up feeling less sick! So maybe I can stop eating every time I feel that overwhelming nausea and drop a few of these 10 pounds I gained in the last few weeks!

The weather is supposed to be beautiful starting tomorrow for the rest of the week and weekend so I cannot wait to get out in the garden. I have big plans this year to really move toward being much more self sustaining.

Hope everyone is doing great today!
Deb


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2M* 
On the positive side, I woke up feeling less sick! So maybe I can stop eating every time I feel that overwhelming nausea and drop a few of these 10 pounds I gained in the last few weeks!

The weather is supposed to be beautiful starting tomorrow for the rest of the week and weekend so I cannot wait to get out in the garden. I have big plans this year to really move toward being much more self sustaining.

i'm confused. you gained weight early in pregnancy and want to lose some of 10 pounds? i don't think that's advisable (to try to lose weight now).

i gained about 10 pounds early on, and have struggled to gain the past two months. it happened naturally. i go to the doctor (midwife) today, they wanted me to at least not lose this time. i probably gained a bit. i've had to focus on eating. sometimes i'm just not hungry.

i'm right there with you with the gardening. i put in the following seeds already: spinach, lettuce, peas. and have started indoors: tomato, egg plant, pepper, broccoli, cauliflower, and am tending those sprouts.

we had a self sustaining garden last year. we filled our deep freezer, and had so much extra i spent a lot of time harvesting, cleaning and giving away.

trying to eliminate the give aways this year since it was a huge time suck for me, and this year i need to conserve my energies for the pregnancy.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

It really depends on mom's size and caregivers WRT losing weight in pregnancy. For moms that have alot of extra pounds there is some research that indicates weight loss in pregnancy isn't entirely bad (not that I agree with it, but it is there).

I am feeling a little better and haven't gained anything yet.







MW isn't worried. Nausea is finally coming down to managable levels and I can make it thru the day on 8 or 9 hours of sleep instead of 10-12. I'm 18 weeks today, feeling baby move a little.









I'm off to another state for a job interview tomorrow - wish me luck... if it goes well, I will be telling them about the pg then.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess it really isn't a good idea to lose weight, huh. I'm just frustrated because I never gained 10 pounds by 11 weeks! I'm still at a normal weight, I guess I should just concentrate on eating healthy food now instead of the junk food that seemed to be the only thing that would stay down!

It is actually sleeting right now! And supposed to be 70 tmorrow, I can't wait!

Deb


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

1) OB- appointment reminder
2)billing specialist--insurance
3)Genecisit's office--calling to confirm
4)Genetic Counselor--yeah that was fun
5)OB- genecist does not have previous records
6)Intake at the hospital--arrive 15 min early
sheech they make it seem like you are at HI risk for everything
oh and they offered me an amnio "in case I changed my mind", since I have declined this a half dozen times already
I should have lied about my age from the beginning
as it is I have been worried enough because this pregnancy is so different than with DD like I need their reinfocement

thanks for listening to my vent


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

mamamia, sounds like the office is more than a little disorganized, and/or micromanaged.

AFM, i had my monthly visit today with the midwife in the practice. liked her. found out i have an anterior placenta, which i suspected b/c although i have been feeling "pops" and what i would describe as "kicks" since around 14 weeks, i have yet to have the "flutter" sensation i had with my first pregnancy.

baby's heart rate was 156. we go for the big ultrasound on 5/4. i'm secretly hoping for another girl, but telling everyone we will be happy either way and take what we get! if it's a boy, it's good too. if it's a girl, i will have a sister for my daughter, which is something i never had, growing up with three brothers.

pretty sure this is our last child.

my SIL is due around the same day as me and her belly is huge already. seriously huge, like 8 months pregnant huge. my midwife felt my uterus and said my size was perfect. though i feel small in comparison to SIL.

oh one more thing that happened to me recently, i described the experience in a post to my DDC and got a reply that hit the diagnosis right on the head: visual migraine. the other day, after cleaning and organizing and watching DD the usual all day (it was a cold rainy day and we stayed in; DH is home on vacation and we both just worked and worked around the house all day), i experienced a very weird visual disturbance, where the left eyesight had a square shaped "prism" of shimmering light, that made it very very hard to read and see normally. i was afraid i was having a stroke! i was stressed and fatigued, and decided to lay down in a quiet room and see if it went away, and it did after 10 minutes. according to the experts, migraines - visual and the headache kind - can be brought on with pregnancy (hormones) and the visual migraine is harmless (unless you are driving/doing otherwise sight dependent things, in which case you are to pull over, etc./wait it out). they say it is *not* related to being 40+.

hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

mammamia that sounds like too much for 1 day! Sometimes it seems like a regular job keeping up with dr appts for me,lol.
Hope your u/s goes well.

ElliesMomma that must have been very weird. I've heard of that but never experienced it!

I'm really hoping for a sister for DD too. I have my two older boys then my wonderful surprise DD! Now since we are actually pg again, unexpectedly, I think it would be great for her. I love being close to my sister.


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
oh one more thing that happened to me recently, i described the experience in a post to my DDC and got a reply that hit the diagnosis right on the head: visual migraine. the other day, after cleaning and organizing and watching DD the usual all day (it was a cold rainy day and we stayed in; DH is home on vacation and we both just worked and worked around the house all day), i experienced a very weird visual disturbance, where the left eyesight had a square shaped "prism" of shimmering light, that made it very very hard to read and see normally. i was afraid i was having a stroke! i was stressed and fatigued, and decided to lay down in a quiet room and see if it went away, and it did after 10 minutes. according to the experts, migraines - visual and the headache kind - can be brought on with pregnancy (hormones) and the visual migraine is harmless (unless you are driving/doing otherwise sight dependent things, in which case you are to pull over, etc./wait it out). they say it is *not* related to being 40+.

I get these too. I've slowed them down in my regular life, but every pg I have at least 2. The really important thing is being able to lie down when they start and possibly sleep. If you can rest during the visual stage then you often avoid the headache, if you tough it out it's sometimes a day of headache or longer.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, I'd like suggestions of preventing and eliminating swelling in my feet. I am only 6 weeks pregnant and already my toes and ankles are starting to swell. Last pregnancy it didn't start until 5 months. And swimming everyday eliminated it. I've been swimming 30-65 minutes a day this week and it's not helping. Any suggestions? Foods to avoid? Try? Thanks


----------



## osburnsa (May 29, 2005)

Hello, Ladies. May I join you? I'm going to be 39 next month and this is baby #6 for me. I have 5 daughters ages 17, 10, 8, 3 and almost 2, so I am assuming this will be another girl. I'm only about 5 weeks, I believe, so I just started telling family and close friends. Some of the responses have not been very supportive. I'm not sure if it's my age or the number of kids I have, but I think I've only gotten 2 "congratulations." Mostly I get comments like, "They know what causes that now," or my personal favorite, "Better you than me." Why can't people just be happy for me?

I'm happy to find a group of older moms here. I'm finding I feel pretty alone right now.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2M* 
On the positive side, I woke up feeling less sick! So maybe I can stop eating every time I feel that overwhelming nausea and drop a few of these 10 pounds I gained in the last few weeks!

good luck.







I gained right around 12 lbs in the first trimester and last week I noticed I lost 3 lbs and then a few days later was back up 5 lbs. ugh. I can't believe how much I've gained so far. I keep reminding myself it's for a good reason, it's for a good reason.







But right now I just feel like I'm getting fat because my belly isn't really there and I still haven't felt the baby move yet.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome osburnsa!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *osburnsa* 
Mostly I get comments like, "They know what causes that now," or my personal favorite, "Better you than me." Why can't people just be happy for me?

That's so rude.







I never thought I'd have more than 2 children because we had a boy and a girl and everyone kept saying it was good and a lot of the people I know have two kids and no more than that, especially those in my family. Then I got pregnant with # 3 and it's the most wonderful feeling now to know that I will have another child. I can't wait to see if it looks like it's big bro or big sis or if it will have it's own look, will it look more like dad, more like me, what will the baby's personality be, the list goes on, etc, etc. I just can't wait!!! It's so exciting.


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *osburnsa* 
I'm happy to find a group of older moms here. I'm finding I feel pretty alone right now.

welcome, my mom is one of 4 girls; having a house full of girls must be so much fun!!

blessings


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies, congratulations on your pregnancies.

I am 26 weeks now and this little man is quite the gymnast. I have gained 15 lbs but look HUGE. There is a woman in my yoga class who is two weeks behind me, first baby, and she has this adorable little bump. I look like I am having triplets. I know it is my third baby but sheesh!

Still able to run (more like waddle/jog) 3 miles slowly.

I will be 42 in 3 weeks and the baby is due late July.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *osburnsa* 
I'm only about 5 weeks, I believe, so I just started telling family and close friends. Some of the responses have not been very supportive. I'm not sure if it's my age or the number of kids I have, but I think I've only gotten 2 "congratulations." Mostly I get comments like, "They know what causes that now," or my personal favorite, "Better you than me." Why can't people just be happy for me?

People can just be real idiots sometimes.









Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Good morning!

Regarding people's reactions...I haven't told anyone except 1 friend. I cannot imagine what they will say









I had the CVS yesterday and it went well, I think. They did an u/s before it and the baby was jumping around and kicking his legs straight out and waving! It was hilarious! The tech was laughing and said she usually didn't see this so early. I swear I can feel it moving too and I never expected that so early.
Anyway, they also kept monitoring the whole time and then afterward too and everything looked fine.
After everyone left and it was just the tech checking on the baby, she told me she bets everything will be normal because he really looks good.

I'll find out in 2-3 days if there are any major things and the rest in a couple weeks. You still have to do the afp test to check for neural tube defects because that doesn't show on here.

No cramping or anything afterward so I hope everything is ok.

Hope everyone is having a good day,

Deb


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i got my afp results back this week. the postcard said "within normal limits" and handwritten was something along the lines of "low risk for your age range."

so i guess that's good news!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

That's great Mom2M and Elliesmom! I am glad your results looked good.

I also get the crazy looks since I am having #3 at my age and in my profession (hardly any women and the few that we have tend to have their kids, if any, before they start).

I alos have a girl and a boy already so I am think people are less understanding of wanting a third when you already have one of each. Which is silly.

If I had 2 girls already and was trying for a boy I thik people would be more on board.

However, I don't give a rat's behind what they all think.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Old Ladies!!!!

I am 39...had ds when I was 37 and this dd will be born a few weeks before I turn 40









I am 24 weeks...due Aug

being old is sooo tiring...lol

in my early 30's (actually until I was 5 mos pg with ds) I used to run every day...competed in triathlons.....

now I am over weight and tired....
you really do have to work sooo much harder when you are old...lol

got to get off my duff!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know I don't think I am any more tired than I would be at any other age. I work out for an hour and a half lifting weights and doing cardio MWF, and I swim an hour+ T TH Sat. I do want a nap in the afternoons but I think that's normal in any pregnancy at any age. For me a lot depends on attitude. I definitely don't feel old at all. I feel the same as I did at 25.

I spoke to the HB midwife last night. I think I'm going to like her but she said her bill is usually $6,900-$10,000 per birth. Yikes! DH is still looking for a job so that is a scary amount of money. She suggested I apply for medicaid since we no longer have health insurance. She said medicaid will cover all but $2,000. I am not sure what I will do. I have a few weeks to decide before I have to go in for whatever testing we are going to do.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Ouch that's a big bill, Kristin! I am so grateful and lucky to have insurance. What a system we have that some are covered so well and others have nothing!







:

I definitely do not feel old! In fact, I feel wonderful! My m/s is absent today and has been easing off for the past few days so hopefully is gone! So...I went out for a run this morning and did 3 easy miles! yippee!









I did a marathon a couple years ago and was at an alumni party and this coach was getting me so pumped up to try a 1/2 ironman. I wish I could do it this year but looks like it is out till next year, lol
He swore he could teach me to swim as long as I can float and put my head in the water!

So, how is everyone feeling? It's hot here today and time to get back in the garden!

Deb


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Deb I just noticed that your dd is a just a few weeks older than mine. At what point will you tell her you are having a baby? I can't decide how soon we will tell her most assuredly after our test results are in but how long after that I am not sure. She just entered a stage of "I think babies are stupid" Nice(hardly), it's something she picked up at the daycare at the gym. Prior to that she was begging for a baby. I hope by the time we tell her, she will be back to wanting a sibling.


----------



## osburnsa (May 29, 2005)

I'm feeling pretty good. Really tired, but as symptoms go it's not too bad. The pregnancy hormones are starting to kick in and alleviate some of fibromyalgia pain so I'm very grateful for that. Morning sickness is still almost non-existent. I know it's still early, but I'm hoping things stay like this.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know when we will tell Madeleine! Before I got pregnant, she would ask for a baby too!
So after I found out, I kind of was hinting around and she was very much the oh I don't care...
Then DH told me he asked her last week if she would like a baby brother or sister and she said no thanks, lol

After all the tests are done, we will probably tell her when I get big enough to really show. I know that as soon as we do she will tell everyone else and I still haven't told any of my family!

Meanwhile, I've just kind of been asking if she would rather have a sister or brother and once in a while talking about how that would be fun.

Deb


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is what I have been doing just talking about what fun a brother or sister might be. I am getting the impression she is worried her milk supply would be in jeopardy. And at the moment she is adamant she does not want a baby here. What a change a montyh has made, it's almost as if she senses her time as the total center of the universe may be limited.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

hi everyone, i'm glad to see this thread reviving! my DD just turned three. we eased into telling her about the baby, but it wasn't hard. since she comes along for all of the doctor appointments, along with DH. the first one, when they did an u/s at 9 weeks, we told her we were checking to see if there was another baby in my belly, like she was before she was born. there was! we didn't talk about it too much until we were past the "danger" zone for m/c. now at almost 20 weeks, we talk about it quite a bit.

DD actually gave me the first clue i was pregnant, before i missed my period. she told me the milk was "empty". i told her to keep nursing anyway and it will eventually come back. she has.

AFM, i've been telling my friends that i'm having the kind of pregnancy that someone could have when they don't even know they are pregnant. i haven't had any m/s (didn't with DD either), and now that i know i have an anterior placenta, it explains why i don't feel much movement going on (although i do feel some shifting and kicking occasionally, and have felt it since 14 weeks, but it's not very pronounced like it was with DD).

and of course, being that i'm 41, i technically *could* be one of these women who just thinks they are beginning menopause and that's why they've missed their periods. (not that i'm like that at all. i don't expect to hit menopause for some more years yet, my mom and her sister both went closer to 50+). but it is a quiet pregnancy.

although all signs are good. every time i see the midwife or the OB, the heartbeat has been strong and the u/s i had at 13 weeks (NT scan) showed an active baby that was appropriate size. also my NT test and blood work have come back low risk for Down's and spina bifida.

i'm looking forward to the big u/s a week from tomorrow! kinda nervous to find out if it's a boy or a girl. secretly hoping for another girl but preparing myself for the possibilty of boy. in a lot of ways i figure it's good news either way, although i envision life a lot easier if it's two girls.

how's everyone else doing in their pregnancies? have a good weekend?

someone mentioned gardening. we've got a fair amount in already. spinach is sprouting, as is lettuce and peas. we planted potato starts recently, onion sets and my broccoli and cauliflower sprouts. today i seeded beets and swiss chard. we had a ton of rain in the past couple days, maybe 3.5 inches! i was relieved that my broc and cauli sprouts seem to be doing fine, they weren't beaten down. DH is helping as we do just one section of the garden at a time (DD helps too). this enables me to just focus on the sprouts or the seeds. he generally gets down on his knees and digs the holes or trenches. he's also great about weeding.

oh, forgot to mention, we harvested the first of our asparagus today! yum!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

asparagus, yum!

It was beautiful weather here this weekend too. We got outside a lot. We all went bike riding over the weekend,which is our usual weekend ritual as a family all spring, summer and fall. However, this was my first time back out on my bike since last year. It felt great! I didn't think I could keep up now that I'm 18 weeks (and 18 lbs heavier







) but I surprised myself. I plan to keep that up as long as possible.


----------



## CalmCenter (Apr 27, 2009)

I turned 36 a month ago and got preg a week after.







:

My partner and I went through 2 abortions this year so it is a huge relief to be pregnant again and truly ready this time.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Still trucking along. 20 weeks in 2 days. Saw movement on my belly last night - made me think of Aliens.







Little stinker refuses to move when dh has his hand on my belly.

Trying to find energy and motivation. We are moving in about 4 weeks and don't have a new place lined up yet (going to new town this weekend to hunt for a rental house). I've got 2 weeks of teaching left, then finals, then ILs in town for 3-4 days... too much to do and too little time to do it in. oh... and also have appointments scheduled for dental and vision for me and both of the kids besides my mw appointment.

Very much stressing finding a hb mw in the new location - I really don't want to go to the hospital. Sigh. I've already posted in FYT and am waiting for a PM from one member with a potential mw.









New job starts June 1. Dh will be staying home with the kids - at least for a while.... he might try to get a job with hours opposite of mine so that we can have a little more $$, but still keep the kids out of daycare.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi! I'd love to join you all. I am 35 and expecting our 10th baby. This will be our 7th UC, 6th doing my own prenatal care.


----------



## Shield (Apr 5, 2009)

I belong here. I'm 38, will be 39 when this little one comes in December. Feeling strange to be pregnant with gray hairs poking all over. But God blessed us with another miracle and we're making the most of it!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to all then newbies! Nice to see so many of us.

Yikes Kristin, that is quite a bill! We are fortunate that midwifery care is covered here in Ontario by the provinacial governement.

My DD begged for "just two more babies" for about 2 years. She didn't know we were trying and had 2 miscarriages. Now that she has realized she will not get to go to the in-school daycare before and after school in Sept 2010 which is what would have happened had she not had another baby sibling, she has said we should out the new baby up for adoption!

Of course, by the time Sept 2010 rolls around she will hopefully be madly in love with her 14 month old brother so it shouldn't be an issue.

But right now she is not happy at all!

I am not feeling old either, even though I will be 42 in a couple of weeks. I don't notice any difference from my last 2 pregnancies. granted I was "old" then too, LOL!
But maybe if I'd had babies in my twenties I would really feel a difference, LOL!

I am still running 3 times a week (albeit a bit slower!), still going to yoga 1-2 times a week and meeting with a personal trainer once a week.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, hi to all the newbies. I think it is so great there are so many of us mature moms out there. It makes me feel really happy I'm not alone . Very cool. I was doing some calculating the other day and from what I can figure my mom's mom was 45 when her youngest was born. My dad's mom had 13 children so I am guessing she had to be in her 40's with at least her last baby. I am going to ask my dad if he remembers.

Yes, *VM* your health care system, as well as all the really cool things about Canada which I love, is one of the reasons I fantasize about moving there some day.

Elliesmom we have been so lucky this spring we have already harvested peas, carrots, lettuce, broccoli rhab, broccoli, spinach, and beets. Now we are waiting for the warm weather crops to grow. My daughter and I planted our cool weather crops in December and then my husband put up some metal hoops and covered it with plastic sheeting. It worked out perfectly. This was the best spring garden ever. We usually miss out on spring crops because it gets too hot here so early. This year December might be difficult since I am due on the 10th so I hope to get them in in November so we won't miss out next spring. I love gardening and I love watching my dd ask if she can go get a nack fromt he garden she says she is eating like a rabbit!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
Yes, hi to all the newbies. I think it is so great there are so many of us mature moms out there. It makes me feel really happy I'm not alone . Very cool. I was doing some calculating the other day and from what I can figure my mom's mom was 45 when her youngest was born. My dad's mom had 13 children so I am guessing she had to be in her 40's with at least her last baby. I am going to ask my dad if he remembers.

Yes, *VM* your health care system, as well as all the really cool things about Canada which I love, is one of the reasons I fantasize about moving there some day.

Elliesmom we have been so lucky this spring we have already harvested peas, carrots, lettuce, broccoli rhab, broccoli, spinach, and beets. Now we are waiting for the warm weather crops to grow. My daughter and I planted our cool weather crops in December and then my husband put up some metal hoops and covered it with plastic sheeting. It worked out perfectly. This was the best spring garden ever. We usually miss out on spring crops because it gets too hot here so early. This year December might be difficult since I am due on the 10th so I hope to get them in in November so we won't miss out next spring. I love gardening and I love watching my dd ask if she can go get a nack fromt he garden she says she is eating like a rabbit!

what state are you in? a december garden sounds wonderful! we're in illinois, and just endured the longest, hardest winter in 10 years...


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

*VM* that is just too funny about your dd. I just hope mine decides to love this lo and not want to send her or him back.

We are in NC so we have summer and not summer. Spring last 3 weeks. It was 90 degrees all last week. Every year I try to live without AC until June 1st and every year I fail miserably as soon as the humidity arrives in May. This year I really hope I can hang in there so we can keep out elec. bill reasonable.

So those of you who work out regularly. Do you increase your fitness at all during pregnancy or do you just try to maintain? I read you should just maintain so I stopped trying to increase the weights I lift but quite frankly I am getting bored I like a challenge so I went ahead and upped my weights this week. Is there some medical reason not to try to become more fit? It makes no sense not to but I thought I would check just in case I am missing something.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Kristin, it must be amazing to be able to grow so much all year! I live in PA so we were just able to plant not long ago. I didn't get everything planted yet, either. Hopefully the rest this weekend, it's been crazy trying to work a couple days plus get back to the gym and fit in dr appts!

As far as working out, last pregnancy I didn't get this really bad m/s and I continued to increase my workouts as I felt like it with no problems. Though some people said that's why she flipped around at the end!









This time, I've been so horribly sick and nauseated that I have cut back drastically and I feel awful not working out.
But every time I tried to do something besides walk, I would throw up or just feel sick.

Now that's easing a bit some days so I'm back at the gym a few days this week and ran a couple days and I expect to just work out according to how I feel. I don't like holding back and getting bored with it.
I also do yoga and last time thought prenatal yoga was so slow and not enough for my practice and just added in astanga yoga too. You just have to be careful not to do poses that are contraindicated for pregnancy.

Oh yeah, there is a used racing trike on craigslist I just might get! I want to do a century ride in October and there is no way to do it on a regular bike so if I try it and it feels good, I'm going to do it!

VM that is funny! I bet she'll love the new baby! I've talked a little more with M and she's now excited but we haven't actually said anything definite to her about it. I guess I still want to wait a while to make sure everything's ok.

Mamatoabunch wow! It amazes me to hear about UC. I can't imagine it when I really think about it applied to myself.
I'd love a midwife though, but none would take me last time or this time because of my MS.

oh, well. gotta do some exercise before I feel sick, lol

Have a great weekend everyone!

Deb


----------



## Ms. Cellaneous (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone! Happy to join you! I actually just turned 35 last week; expecting my first child at the end of October.

It's been a long road to get here (not as long as some, I guess, but it sure felt long to me!) -- started trying about a year and a half ago, got pg right away, had a "missed" miscarriage, then ttc for another year with no results. (My personal theory is that the m/c somehow "reset" my cycles and my luteal period was too short.) Went on Clomid in January, got a BFP on Valentines Day. Wow, that all seems like ancient history now. Still, after 9 +HPTs, two successful ultrasounds, and 14 weeks, I'm still struggling a little bit to believe that this is really real, and that I'm really going to have a baby. But I sure hope I am!

I got the nt scan and bloodwork two weeks ago and heard back from my dr that "everything looks good." I hope they give me the exact numbers as others have gotten. I love data. And of course hopefully "everything looks good" translates into no need for amnio. Fingers crossed.

On the hair dye issue mentioned up-thread, I went without it during the first tri just out of an abundance of caution. It was not pretty. I had thought that, after experimenting with a bunch of different shades, I'd dyed my hair back to pretty much its natural color -- but apparently not. Plus there was a lot of grey. Recently I used a vegetable-based dye (Herbatint) in an auburn color and love the results. It didn't smell up the bathroom and it didn't make my scalp itch at all -- definitely never going back to my normal drugstore brand!

Well I've rambled long enough. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am not feeling old either, even though I will be 42 in a couple of weeks. I don't notice any difference from my last 2 pregnancies. granted I was "old" then too, LOL!
But maybe if I'd had babies in my twenties I would really feel a difference, LOL!

I had my first child in my late 20's and I can say that I felt a little different at that time. I was a lot more active and had more energy. I don't remember late nights being hard on me like they were when I had my second child at 33 years old.







It was a lot harder doing those night awakenings when I was in my 30's so I'm wondering how it that part will be now that I'm in my 40's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama*
I am still running 3 times a week (albeit a bit slower!), still going to yoga 1-2 times a week and meeting with a personal trainer once a week.

wow. I do good to mow the yard right now and ride my bike once per week.







For some reason it makes my butt bone and lower back hurt if I do too much, ouch! And I've never had pain in those areas. But I attribute the pain to me not moving around and doing much so far in this pregnancy. I need to get more active before I get any bigger.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

HI all.
Back from a busy couple of weeks of vacation and guests. Still pregnant, 8 weeks now. Starting to feel the tiniest bit off food, not really morning sickness, just lack of desire for food.
My other three kids have been begging me for ages to have another baby, so I told them right away and they were thrilled. Told our families too and some friends right away as well. This is a big change for me because last time I waited more than three months to tell people. With this pregnancy being a surprise, I felt like telling other people would help me be excited about it, and it has. My first reaction when I suspected I might be pregnant was total panic, but I'm calmer now.
Oh, and I turned 41 during our vacation, so I'm officially an old pregnant lady!


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

I'm late to the party here









I had my first at 34, and my second at 37 and I'm turning 41 in a few weeks. So, I've never been really young while pregnant. This time I am pretty exhausted though. Probably b/c my 3.5 yo is still nursing all day long and both my boys are full of energy. I really can't nap b/c my youngest is rarely napping anymore.

Anyway, I am doing the NT and bloodwork screening, but will decline anything that has a risk of m/c. I have PCOS- so this pregnancy was a huge surprise. Both my boys were conceived with the help of Clomid and then Metformin.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I will introduce myself.

I am 38, but will be 39 when this Wee One will arrive. I am not new to pgcy or motherhood.







(That is an understatement)

I had my first at 19, my second at 24, my third at 25, my fourth at 27, my fifth at 29, my sixth at 31, my seventh at 33, my eighth was born still when I was 35, my ninth at 37, and an early m/c this year at 38.

So, I have covered all the bases.









I UC, but get OB care "on the side" (no I don't tell them about my UC plans). I developed Pre-E/HELLPS with my last son, so I have put myself on the Brewers diet as well as a regimine of Milk Thistle and Dandelion in hopes of preventing a reoccurance.

Hubby is telling me to have a girl this time around, so I am trying to do so for him; although I tell him that HE is the one that makes that choice, not me.







So he said he "chose" a girl and I had better not trade her in for a boy before she is born.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Great thread, Ladies. Kidazplenty I saw your blog this morning and you have a beautiful family!

I'm Jen and I was 35 in December, got pg in January just a few days after our initial consult with the infertility dr!!!

I had my kids at 18, 21, 24, 31, 33 (loss at 12.5 wks) and now 35! I usually have a whole host of issues, so my dr. isn't really as concerned about the AMA as she is about just me being pg!

I'm not getting testing, save for an in-depth u/s @ 20 wks with an MFM.

Oh, and this thread is sorta long...maybe we could do a monthly thread (just a suggestion, no body throw things LOL)


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice to see you here Jen(boobs)!

Becca, I use herbatint too.

Well, so much for the exercise. I went from working out 6 times a week and being in great shape to having excrutiating pain in my lower pelvic and down my right leg. I can barely walk.
I had this with DD too and it lasted 6 weeks.

Would cry right now if I wasn't at work.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

HI! I'm 37 and about 6.5 weeks pregnant. Wasn't expecting this at all, but here I am. We already have a ds (6) and dd(4), and a loving puppa (8). It's a bit disconcerting to be pregnant again when i really thought I was done, but I am working to embrace this. I think this little one has been "talking" to me through other people and babies for a couple of months...I was in denial until a few weeks ago. Then i went through an, "I want another!" phase, quickly squelched by my own doubts...and now, I am having another!

So, we'll see if he/she sticks (I lean toward she).


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i have an update. had my 20 week u/s today. it's a boy! have to admit, i'm a little disappointed, as i wanted another girl, a sister for my daughter. but i'm trying to look on the upside, although i'm still seeing the negatives. having to juggle around our house for bedrooms (eventually -- not for a few years anyway), having to acquire boys clothes. having to part with DD's cute baby girl clothes.









i'm pretty sure this is the last for us. although part of me now wants to try for a third. however i would be terrified of having a second boy, instead of getting a second girl. oh well. i'm gonna let it sit for awhile and maybe i'll feel better in a few weeks.

my u/s was all good. it was done by "high risk OBs". the doctor said they are "obsessive compulsive" about searching for defects and "markers" for downs and trisomies, and they found nothing wrong with our baby. he weighed 13 oz. as of this morning. they reviewed my bloodwork and NT scan, which indicated a 1/1241 risk for downs, which he said was comparable with being a 30 year old pregnant woman. the risk for other trisomies is 1/600, which to me seems like a poor risk, but he said the cut off for "high risk" for those is 1/100, and coupled with their exhaustive search for anatomical markers which in our case turned up nothing wrong, he would be very surprised if there was any trisomy going on in our case, and he said i shouldn't worry about trisomies.

so that was good news.

my husband seems happy to be having a boy. my daughter was a little confused i think. she was saying she wanted a sister, but at the same time, adamant that she's going to be a big brother. so the fact that the situation is in fact reversed has her a bit befuddled (she just turned three). she then said she wanted to be a girl. i said you are! and you always will be!! ahhhhh.

i truly hope i can love my son as much as i love my daughter.

it's not that i don't like boys, just that i had three brothers and no sister growing up and in my family, the boys so dominated, and it wasn't altogether good for me. i guess if i quit with two kids, and the girl is already the oldest, then the boy energy doesn't have to rule around here. (i guess that's my fear. and a reason for why i wouldn't have the nerve to go for child number three).

ok i've rambled enough! hope you all are doing well with your pregnancies!

veganmomma: how did you hurt yourself? or did you just wake up with it? that sounds awful. so you are basically reduced to barely walking now? yikes. your commute, your lifestyle, your taking care of the other kids. back pain like that is the worst. it's almost like being forced onto bed rest, which is another of my fears.

which reminds me, by the way, of one more thing from my appointment today. based on bloodwork, they said a PAPP-MOM element of my blood showed a slightly lower chemical for something re: how well the placenta functions. right now the baby's size is right on, but they want to monitor me with serial u/s. next is 25 weeks, then another at 29, in case the growth slows. i asked what would be the remedy if it did happen to slow. bed rest was one, delivering early was another. yikes! even if i'm not particularly hungry, i'm gonna keep eating to try to make sure this little one stays on track for size. i can't see me going on bed rest with my active toddler. and delivering early - yikes! i'm hoping for another unmedicated delivery. hoping it will be as smooth as last time. the last thing i want is induction.

ok, think positive, as of now, all is well.

hope you feel better soon, veganmomma.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I am doing well. Baby is getting stronger, 23 weeks now. I have been so busy w/ the other kids, HSing, co-op, it will be nice to take a break from it all soon.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
i have an update. had my 20 week u/s today. it's a boy! have to admit, i'm a little disappointed, as i wanted another girl, a sister for my daughter. but i'm trying to look on the upside, although i'm still seeing the negatives. having to juggle around our house for bedrooms (eventually -- not for a few years anyway), having to acquire boys clothes. having to part with DD's cute baby girl clothes.









i'm pretty sure this is the last for us. although part of me now wants to try for a third. however i would be terrified of having a second boy, instead of getting a second girl. oh well. i'm gonna let it sit for awhile and maybe i'll feel better in a few weeks.









I'm sorry you are feeling this way. Once you are holding that precious one in your arms you will feel differently. I felt similar when I got pregnant with #2. I found out I was having a girl and wanted another boy. So I understand the feelings you are having. I love having a son and daughter now but part of me wants this one to be another boy. I've always wanted all boys. I know I'll be happy with either and I mainly want a healthy child but I can't help wanting a little boy.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
I think this little one has been "talking" to me through other people and babies for a couple of months...I was in denial until a few weeks ago. Then i went through an, "I want another!" phase, quickly squelched by my own doubts...and now, I am having another!

I had gone through similar feelings earlier this year. I had my 40th birthday last year and ever since then I've felt really old, especially since my oldest child also became a teenager. But I kept telling people I was done and couldn't wait til I had grandkids one day.







Now the people I talked to about it are telling me that it must have been what I really wanted since I'm pregnant now but I seriously didn't plan this in any way. It just happened.


----------



## me&3 (Nov 29, 2001)

I hope I can join in! I haven't read through the whole thread yet, but I'm looking forward to it.

I'm 39 - just found out I'm pregnant (tomorrow will be 4 weeks). I've been thinking a lot another child recently - I always thought we'd have four kids (our kids are 12, 9, & 8 yo), but on the other hand, life is so FULL, kwim? I work full time, started a doctoral program, my son's bar mitzvah is coming up, etc. etc. etc.

So this was *sort of* an oops, but not really a surprise, because I wasn't exactly being too careful... And I'm cautiously excited about it, but nervous that I won't have energy or patience to do it all over again. (Not to mention not at all looking forward to the comments and raised eyebrows from family and friends...)

And now I'm cranky and miserable with m/s all day long...

***trying to be positive!!!*** (ok, that needs work!)


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Feel better, Vegan!!! I'm going to ask my OB about the pain today. Last night was another tough night and now the pain is in BOTH hips?!?!?! OUCH!

Elliesmama: I'd be interested to know what sort of test they did on your blood work that showed them the PAPP-MOM thing. I had a 'dying' placenta during Natalie's pg and we ended up with a TEENY baby at 37 wks due to it. She was just barely 5lbs! I was being monitored closely for the GD or I don't believe it would have been caught. HUGS and HOPE for you. I know it's difficult to get our hopes dashes, but you'll have a love for your son like no other. My son is/was such a snuggle bun and always so sincere and loving. Oh, and NO drama LOL

I have an appt. today and am anxious and nervous. UGH! I WANT TO ENJOY THIS!!!!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

the test was part of the bloodwork for the NT scan at 13 weeks. it concerns some certain chemical in the blood that can be used as an indicator for the health of the placenta. doesn't mean i necessarily have a problem, just that people with this condition *can sometimes* go on to have problems, such as low birthweight babies, etc. hence the monitoring. so far all is well. i do hope for an unmedicated birth in the end. but as in everything pregnancy related (and child related too for that matter), will have to wait and see.

i can see *some* advantage to delivering early though provided it's before september 1 (like for example the very end of august) in that we'd have the option of starting kindergarden on time as a five year old, instead of waiting a whole other year. around here they are strict with the september 1 cutoff for "must be five." i was kinda bummed when i found out about that with the timing of our baby. on the other hand, will have to wait and see on that too. could be that he is not ready by five anyway. my brother was an august 16 baby and started kindergarden "on time" but it was just after he turned five. he was not ready and wound up being held back a year anyway in i think first grade.

how do you all feel about the starting school question, being that we all have september babies?


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
I had gone through similar feelings earlier this year. I had my 40th birthday last year and ever since then I've felt really old, especially since my oldest child also became a teenager. But I kept telling people I was done and couldn't wait til I had grandkids one day.







Now the people I talked to about it are telling me that it must have been what I really wanted since I'm pregnant now but I seriously didn't plan this in any way. It just happened.

Hi darcytrue,
How cool to find another Darcy whom spells her name like mine







. Yep, I am Darcy, too. Which is older? Your DD or DS? My DS is 2 years older than his sister. Do you know what this next baby will be?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

ElliesMomma, I completely understand...I don't know yet, but will probably know the sex by this Friday and as this was a very unplanned pregnancy, I've been seriously thinking that if I am having a baby after all, I really want a sister for my daughter. I have a wonderful relationship with mine and would love that for her...good that you have time to accept it. When I had my boys it was a surprise both times at birth and it actually turned out to be very difficult for a while to get over.

vegan momma I'm so sorry to hear that! It is so hard to go from working out hard to nothing! I hope that you find help soon.
Maybe some yoga?
I just did a very hard yoga class Monday and I'm extremely aware of every muscle from the neck down, lol!
OW! I'm going to make sure to do another hard yoga every other day so I can get over the soreness this week.

Doing ok here but still having a hard time with being pregnant at all...I still have extreme smell aversions that make me very sick but other symptoms have subsided and I keep thinking maybe I'm not pg after all...









It has rained every day for a week and I think that has contributed to my downer mood about all of this.
Hopefully restarting my yoga practice will help.
I'm just not feeling too joyful about pg right now







I don't know if I want to start all over and I was just getting to the age with M where I feel like I'm getting more of my own life back and it's not so intensely revolving around her immediate care? Instead it is having so much fun with her and being able to go to a class or something while she goes to her preschool.

Hope everyone is doing well,

Deb


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for that info, Elliesmomma. I didn't do the NT scan or any of the bloodwork beyond the initial prenatal stuff and some early beta/progesterone level checks. My OB knows about my placental issues and is 'watching' things. From the u/s yesterday things look good, but I'm still just 16 wks.

As for having an early baby...I don't like that I have mine early. The complications and early childhood stuff are just too scary a thought for me. Of course, I had my son @ 30 wks so that's different than say a 37 wks baby like my Natalie. She was small due to placental issues, but she was relatively healthy until her second winter. My son had lung and other preemie issues. We are actively planning to have this LO at 37ish weeks because I have all of the pg issues as a potential (although none are apparent as of yesterday). I've dreamt of having a fluffy baby, 9lbs 15 oz! I've had that dream 3 times!!! Maybe I'll come home with one OVER 6lbs?

Oh, and yesterdays appt. showed that we *MIGHT* be having a boy!







: I'm just so incredibly happy that everything looked good and that he was doing well (and ignoring us!!!) in there.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Still in agony. Had acupunture last night and massage therapy this morning. Both helped a bit for a few hours. Trying chiro this afternoon.

Jen, is your pain getting any better? Big hugs to you. I will let you know if chiro helps signficantly.

Elliesmom, I have a DD (almost 7) and a DS (just turned 5) and I love them both equally. I was disappointed when I found out I was having a boy last time because I so wanted a sister for my DD. However, once he was born, I fell a little more in love with him every day and now I couldn't imagine my life without him. it wasn't instant love like it was with my DD but it certainly grew in the first couple of weeks to equal my love for her.

This time I was also disapponted to find out I am having a boy. More disappointed for DD than myself since she won't be getting a sister (I am very close to mine). However, I know I will love the new little man just as much as I love my other two based on my experience with DS.

Allow youself to feel disappointed for a few days but know that you WILL love your DS as much as your DD.

Sorry for so few personals. Way behind at work becasue of al these medical appontemtns and also took 2 days off since our new nanny started.


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 

he weighed 13 oz. as of this morning.

how far along were you?? I was 18w on the nose and my bean only weighed 7oz, I remember with dd she was 10oz at the same GA
thanks
I am with you on the boy thing --sad thing is all my friends with boy have no clothes to trade...they say thier boys destroyed them...I feel like I am in for it


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamia10* 
how far along were you?? I was 18w on the nose and my bean only weighed 7oz, I remember with dd she was 10oz at the same GA
thanks
I am with you on the boy thing --sad thing is all my friends with boy have no clothes to trade...they say thier boys destroyed them...I feel like I am in for it


20 weeks along. u/s measured 20w 6d.

re: the boy clothes... i seem to have a knack for acquiring hand me downs. or they acquire me. i'm not worried about picking some up, i've had some offers. plus will look on freecycle and there are always summer garage sales coming up thankfully.

however my SIL who is due the same day as me (and will find out soon -- i'm betting she gets a girl) gave away all of her boy clothes, which were brand new as that was her first child. in fact she gave away all of her infant stuff altogether. which i think was pretty dumb but that's another post. her child is only two and they were TTC...

i'm pretty sure i'm going to get asked to give her my girl clothes (in exchange for what? no boy clothes to be had), some of which were new to DD. i do have some hand me downs too. it's gonna hurt to part with some of the newer baby clothes from DD, esp. since i was hoping for a second girl. part of me thinks i should just give her the hand me down ones and hold on to my nicer ones *just in case* we could possibly have one more and it's a girl. in any case, i am still too new in my adjustment to having a boy to feel good emotionally about it all. it's kinda hard...


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope the chiro helped, Vegan!!!! I had a migraine last night so I ended up on the couch and it was actually much better than the bed. I have a firm matress that I would like to have a ritually burning for LOL!

AI YI YI on the clothes thing. I have TONS and TONS of pretty pink frilly stuff. All of the ladies I know who are pg (there are 4 of us due right around same time) have loads of girls stuff so no hope in trading. Oh well, it's just clothing. We got our taxes and squirrelled $200 away for some starter stuff and another $200 for dipes (cloth) to start. The rest is going towards a bigger house that doesn't leak!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ellie'sMom, I would keep the girl clothes that are special to you especially and just say you are not sure if you are 100% done yet!

Jen(boobs), the chiro said she could definitely help me. However, she didn't do an adjustment last night becasue she thought I'd be too sore after the exam. So I am going back tomorrow. Unfortunately after that, I am away on business until next Thursday night so I won't be able to see her for a week. Hopefully that adjustment tomorrow will help a lot!

Thanks for all your support everyone.

Welcome to all the new mamas!!!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I have questions for those of you that aren't planning on anymore children after this pregnancy.

are you planning to use birth control?
husband getting a V?
are you getting a tubal?

I can't decide what to do. The tubal sounds so final, plus I've seen many stories where women still got pregnant. Birth control always worked for me but I went off BC with hormones five years ago because they aren't good for me. I need to decide what to do before the time comes because if I do a tubal it needs to be done while I'm in the hospital so I don't have to go back and do it later.

And getting my DH to get a vasectomy is next to impossible. I have asked him to do it in the past and he wouldn't do it, so here we are pregnant and he is going on 50 and I'm over 40. We definitely don't want it to happen again.

I'd love to hear what others are thinking about doing.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

my plans for BC after this child (which, now that it's a boy and i really wanted another girl, may not *necessarily* be the last child) is to do NFP on my end, avoiding intercourse during fertile times, combined with DH's very effective withdrawl method.

if we have an oops it won't be the end of the world, but my DH is going on 60! i have to be realistic as to what that means potentially, and that i could wind up being the one who has to put the kids through college (myself) someday. so two kids may be it for us. although three could also be in the cards possibly. but i will have to see how i do with two before i even go there.

that doesn't help you Darcy, though, since you are looking for definitive BC. i would not go on the pill or anything hormonal. i was on the pill in my 20s. ugh, can't see doing that again, especially this late in the game.

talked with a woman today who has an IUD. she seemed to be fine with it, although said she's not entirely confident that it will be effective.

what i like about pull out (if your husband is really reliable) is that in my experience it's very effective. and combining it with only doing it during your nonfertile time, i would think it would be even more effective.

and it's natural. and you (and your husband) are always in control.

what's not good is if he loses control (but i think men get a lot better at that as they get older, versus, say a 17 year old trying to "pull" in time). and also speaking just for myself at least when i was TTC, that fertile time is always my horniest, so restraining myself to totally avoid during fertile window would also potentially be a challenge.

enough about me. what are others planning to do???


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nothing







I had not even given it a thought. My husband did mention a possible vasectomy but I hate the idea. It is so final. What if I did decide to have another? However, the reality is it took over 15 months to get pregnant with this one. I will be 44 the month after birth so yeah I'm guessing I'll be hitting menopause sometime while I am still nursing. That should be an interesting hormone party.









However, if I do well with 2 I hope that's not true as I would probably want 2 more. I don't like the idea of 3. I grew up with 3 and it was not good for the youngest (me). But I also have dysfunctional siblings so I realize my children might not experience the same issues. (Hopefully)


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

DH is having a vasectomy on Tuesday! He offered!








It's kind of weird but I'm glad too. Hopefully then by the time this pg is over, he will definitely have a zero count, lol, and we will have no worries!

Anyone doing yoga? I cut out yoga during the 1st tri, mostly because I was so sick, but restarted a pretty vigorous practice this week and it feels great except for bending forward deeply. It seems weird to me because my belly is tiny, not much there at all yet.

Right now I'm going out to run but taking it easy as it has been almost a week since the last one.

Have a great day!

Deb


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
I will be 44 the month after birth so yeah I'm guessing I'll be hitting menopause sometime while I am still nursing. That should be an interesting hormone party.









I'm thinking that was how I got pregnant this time. Maybe I'm pre-menopausal.







I was having consistent periods but they were close together, only 20 days apart at the most from month to month and I never noticed that I ovulated. In fact, I know my body well and I don't remember ovulating for several years now. I have no idea how this baby came to be.







I even remember my last AF right before conceiving this baby and it was extremely heavy. I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital because I was bleeding so heavily and that has never happened before unless I was PP. And I swear I couldn't have ovulated around the time I conceived this baby. I always know when I ovulate, so perhaps being pre-menopausal covered up my usual symptoms of ovulation. I seriously went for almost 7 years and never got pregnant. I have no idea how we made it that long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma*
what i like about pull out (if your husband is really reliable) is that in my experience it's very effective. and combining it with only doing it during your nonfertile time, i would think it would be even more effective.

I like this idea and have tried it but DH and I get in the heat of the moment and oh well, you know the rest of that story I'm sure.














That's not reliable for us.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to start yoga but nothing hard! I need to increase my flexibility. I am really strong I lift weights 3 days a week and do cardio and swim an hour 3 days a week. But my flexibility is poor so I'd like some nice, easy, stretching.


----------



## cbhowell (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello--coming in late to the thread. I'm 40 (conceived a month after my birthday), due at the end of Sept.

This was not planned/expected (not a surprise, we knew it was theoretically possible!); took us over 2 months to conclude that it would be OK to raise this child. Still, I'm just wallowing in serious doubts about starting over w/a baby (wasn't my finest time, the 1st time round), just when we're just beginning to feel sane & grownup & able to cope w/life-with-kid and each other and feel like a family. Of course, not much to do now but hold on for the ride!







Am hoping I get excited/less trepidatious (sp?) in the 3rd tri.

Am finding this pregnancy so much harder than my first: all sorts of terrifying warning signs that things may not be OK w/my body. Baby's fine, phew, but I'm really scared about my body's ability to do this now. Eek!







Esp since this is our last chance (see below), I am soooo worried about this little girl.

As for after this: Snippy-snippy for my husband, for sure. He's game.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

I thought I'd try to get around to the different threads I post on to let you all know I had my baby and we're doing fine. While I planned a HBAC, I ended up with another c-section--but not for a lack of trying--so I'm pretty satisfied with what happened. Anyway, the hospital staff was surprisingly supportive and sensitive except for one of those baby-faced residents saying, "good for you, having a baby at 38!" I wonder if she wanted to suck that comment right back in after she realized how stupid that sounded.







I had the baby at a teaching hospital, so it was a little disarming to see so many docs who were clearly in their mid-twenties (and they all used the word "awesome" more than an eighties-era valley girl). One of the residents was really sweet and said he'd see me the next time we have a baby (even after I said I wasn't so sure about doing this again).

Anyway, take care, and own your age with pride!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

For after baby: We've had pretty good luck with condoms and NFP. All 3 pg were planned.







I refuse to go back on hormonal bc, won't do a tubal, and don't feel good about IUDs. Dh isn't keen on the big V (working on wearing him down).... so we resort to our old faithful until such time as something gives.

catemom - congrats on your new arrival!







:


----------



## mamamia10 (Dec 15, 2007)

big V planned over here
DH is recruting all of his friends to go with him
we are done and it feels good, as we await the arrival of our second and last child


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbhowell* 
Hello--coming in late to the thread. I'm 40 (conceived a month after my birthday), due at the end of Sept.

This was not planned/expected (not a surprise, we knew it was theoretically possible!); took us over 2 months to conclude that it would be OK to raise this child. Still, I'm just wallowing in serious doubts about starting over w/a baby (wasn't my finest time, the 1st time round), just when we're just beginning to feel sane & grownup & able to cope w/life-with-kid and each other and feel like a family. Of course, not much to do now but hold on for the ride!







Am hoping I get excited/less trepidatious (sp?) in the 3rd tri.

I feel the same as you pretty much. When I first got pregnant I thought of the pregnancy as a surprise and then it dawned on me that if we weren't going to use birth control then we should have realized that a pregnancy could happen at any time, even as much as I felt that it never would again.

I'm definitely getting more excited about things as I get farther along, and especially now that we know we are having another little girl, but at the same time I still have a lot of concerns and I'm scared of starting over again, even though I've done this twice already. I feel so old and I thought we were pretty much moving on in life just watching our older children grow up.







I also hate all the weight gain. I tend to get really puffy and gross during pregnancy (I'm under 5') and I hate looking that way, and I'm very self-conscious about how I look right now and nothing I wear looks normal on me and I don't mean in my pregnant belly area but moreso in my butt and thighs, ugh. But I'm hanging in there and realizing that right now my life is not just mine, I'm sharing it with someone else until September and then I can work on me again.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

We don't use BC. And, although we were getting used to the idea of being done we are very happy to have this little life coming into our home. Afterward, we will do the same as before, no BC.

So, who knows.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

YAY!!! I finally got the results of the CVS yesterday! Baby has normal chromosomes, yay! And...I wasn't sure that I really wanted to know the gender but DH really did and since we already had 2 surprises before, I agreed. It's a girl! A sister for M!

Knowing it would be a sister for her actually makes it a lot better. This whole pg has been such a difficult adjustment and as much as I love my babies, I was torn up about this. MY body handling it physically, not just because I'm 40! I have MS and had back surgery 2 years ago.
Plus, I cannot tell my family yet. It's going to be so hard, they will all think we are insane. And my cousin & his wife have been trying to get pregnant for 2 years with no luck...








Here we used condoms and look what happens! My dr said condoms alone have only about an 85% success rate if not used with spermicide, by the way








My co worker has also been desperately trying for a baby (she's 40 too) and is now going to start IUI's!

So I just have no idea how to tell them and have basically been keeping my head in the sand and hoping no one notices, lol

Kristin, check into a prenatal yoga class at a studio, it is wonderful. I have a long time established practice and really get the most out of astanga yoga, which is quite physically challenging but I have to modify it a bit so I don't do twists or difficult inversions.
But we also have a prenatal class and I took that as well last pg and it was awesome. It was not hard but concentrates on woman strength and prep. for labor and of course, meditation with the new baby. It's wonderful. You can get videos but there's nothing quite like the energy of being in a class with other pregnant women, it's very powerful.

catemom, congratulations!!

I'm hoping for a natural birth but I have gotten a very difficult time from the OB I saw in the OB practice. I had a c section with my first boy (20 years ago!) and a natural vbac with my second (18 years ago!) and then M flipped to a footling breech and I had a c section with her 4 years ago.
So now they are saying it is very unlikely they would allow a vaginal birth unless I came to the hospital in very active labor at like 7 cm!
But that scares me too because what if this baby flips to breech like M did? She did it 2 days after I had an u/s where she was head down. Flipped over, broke the water and I went in to the hospital after no contractions for 6 hours. The cord was wrapped around her neck when they took her out (DH saw it!) and I was grateful for the c section then.

Geez, I don't know really what to plan for except that the OB I saw told me very carefully all the signs of a uterine rupture and said if I were to decide to labor as long as possible out of the hospital, to stay close by and be mindful of that. I think she really understood my desire for a vbac but knew she couldn't go against the huge team of doctors in the practice because they make group decisions.
She really appreciated my arguments for the positive aspects of vaginal births for babies compared to c sections and how the risk of rupture was still so small.

Well, sorry for all the blabbering, I guess I'm just excited from the results!

Hope everyone has a great day!









Deb


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

congrats, Mom2M!
as for telling 40 yo's who want to get pregnant, i would just tell them. don't assume jealousy; in fact, i'd feel the opposite. that you can get pg at 40 is an *inspiration* to other 40 yo's. it shows that it can be done! this is how i felt when my friend told me she was pg at 40, and the very next month, i was also pg at 40!
i would not, however, mention to those trying to get pg that you did it while using condoms. that would just rub it in (that you got pg while on bc!)
but, just between you and this thread, i think it does show that you are quite fertile (and or lucky); in my own personal opinion, it bodes well for the pregnancy b/c it shows that your fertility is strong, and this baby is meant to come to you no matter what.
congrats again on the good CVS results! how far along are you then? 13 weeks or so? when are you going to tell people?


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats catesmom and Mom2m!

We've been talking about birth control after this baby and we are at a loss. It took 2 3/4 yrs to get to this point, we've been ATTC since August 06. I had the Mirena and it was PURE HELL with AF every 2 wks, spotting, pain during intercourse, soreness, etc. I can not tolerate hormones and I want to breastfeed and let baby wean slowly so those are out.

We have an, erm, issue with condoms breaking so I don't rely on those. We did NFP trying to get pg until this Jan when we had our initial consult with a fertility dr and WHAM I got preggo. I just imagine once I try to use NFP for NOT getting pg, I'll be preggo before I can temp for a full month LOL

I usually get my periods back within 8 wks or so of delivery, even with NO supplements and all breastfeed on command.

I want to be done with babies and pg and wanting and I say that I am after this one but I've said that 4 times previously as well. Who knows what we'll do...probably continue to go with the flow.

Oh and POP method wouldn't work for us because DH is an anxious sorta guy, if you know what I mean


----------



## boogieboo (Aug 3, 2006)

This is our third and last baby. Hubby is all for the vasectomy and will definitely go through with it. He knows this is his responsibility in our repoductive life together. Maybe yours just needs to talk to the doctors and get more information to settle his fears. I'm not a fan of tubals, especially as they can make your periods heavier. Why you should even still get them is beyond me. Tubals are much more invasive than the V's outpatient procedure and the risk is much less. It makes me sad to think of men who can't do this....


----------



## Martina007 (Mar 18, 2009)

this is my 5th (oops) baby, DH was just about to get V, and he was just too late LOL. NOt sure when he will do it, but hopefully soon after this baby is born.


----------



## Ms. Cellaneous (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations Mom2M on your good CVS results, and Catemom congratulations on your totally, like, awesome baby!









I'm in good spirits because I just got my 12-week bloodwork results back and the risk results were something like 1:4600 for Down Syndrome and 1:10,000 for Trisomy 18. Any little thing to help put my mind at ease. And this week I also had a very vivid dream about giving birth (my first), and the birth was very fast and easy and it was a boy -- we'll see if any of that comes true!

As for BC post-baby, I have no idea what we're going to do. I used to be on a low-dose pill and that worked well for me, but I'm assuming I don't want to do that while breastfeeding. (?) It's interesting, DH had been very into just having one child -- and got me to consider it -- but I've noticed in the past few weeks he's been talking about "when" we have two kids, or "when" we have the next baby. Interesting! We shall see what the future holds....


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congratulations *Mom2M* that's great news. I have to say I am kind of scared to do the CVS and think I will wait for the amnio. I am not sure why I will do the amnio other than to put my mind at ease. I don't know that I would change anything and terminate if the results were really bad news. I just don't know and of course I am all worried and obsessing about possible problems this time. It's so strange with my dd I never gave it a second thought. I was sure everything was fine and the amnio just confirmed that. This time I am just a big worry wart over everything. I think it must be because it took so long for this pregnancy to happen. I just need some good news that yes this little bean is really in there, healthy, and that she is going to be born after a totally awesome pregnancy and delivery. Okay there are no tests for that last part but I thought I would throw that in there.

Other than the worrying. I am still feeling great. Hate this insomnia but still no m/s. I am still working out 6 days a week and so far depending on the scale I use at the gym I either have not gained a pound or I have lost 8. I just hope one of them is correct and I am not packing on the pounds. I don't think I am but I can gain weight just looking at a cookie.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Great news, Becca! I'm glad you got awesome results!


----------



## Ms. Cellaneous (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Jen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
This time I am just a big worry wart over everything. I think it must be because it took so long for this pregnancy to happen. I just need some good news that yes this little bean is really in there, healthy, and that she is going to be born after a totally awesome pregnancy and delivery. Okay there are no tests for that last part but I thought I would throw that in there.

Sign me up for the "everything is going to be totally awesome" test! I think that's what I want too. I totally grasp on to every little bit of reassurance and carry it around in my head and obsess over it like a child with a blankie. It did take me a long time TTC as well. I think I'll be totally convinced that I'm actually having a baby maybe when he/she is crowning. Maybe.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
Oh and POP method wouldn't work for us because DH is an anxious sorta guy, if you know what I mean









uh-huh, ditto that.









DH and I were having this conversation last night about BC and both of us still can't bleieve we went almost seven years with no form of BC and we got preg after only one time of dtd and were both over 40. It's so odd. We both still can't believe it. If we would have wanted to have a baby I bet it wouldn't have happened.

I'm also starting to get tired of that same comment from people - "was it planned or a surprise?"







I guess at our age people just don't get pregnant on purpose.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Darcy, I get that too! When we tell people we were trying to conceive, they look at us like we've grown three heads! DH is 43 and I'm 35 and you'd think that we would know what causes that as we've got 6 kids betweens us already







:

I'm of the belief that if I'm NOT trying, I'll get preggo right away so we are still talking about the NFP and what else to do to avoid but not do anything harmful to our bodies.

Becca and Krisitin....I'm inventing a happy pill for past TTC'ers and miscarriage/birth/infant/child loss survivors. It's going to be safe and all-natural and well, free too!







:


----------



## tofutti (Oct 12, 2006)

hey there! i just saw this thread and i was so happy to see it. i am gonna sneak in here









i am 39 and due in sept with a girl!
i had DS when i was 37!

i had all the fancy old lady tests (CVS) so if anyone has questions, ask away







i also had acupuncture and herbs, so i have one foot in the old world and one in the new, i guess you could say?

glad to be here with the cool squad (uh, ladies who can remember the 70's, ha ha)

d.

p.s. i am so excited, shocked and amazed that we were ever able to get PG...i am an infertility veteran...so, yes, these babies were planned for







doesn't make me any less nervous about birth and then having two little ones, though


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
Darcy, I get that too! When we tell people we were trying to conceive, they look at us like we've grown three heads! DH is 43 and I'm 35 and you'd think that we would know what causes that as we've got 6 kids betweens us already







:


We always say we would love to be blessed again and get the looks like we are nuts. 9 here and I am 35, dh 39.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, ladies I think I need some words of wisdom, and maybe a few prayers if your the prayerful type. I had some kind of dark reddish brown cm yesterday morning after going to the bathroom. And then last night I had a lot of the same it was really stretchy CM with a dark reddish brown color to it. I checked my cervix and it seemed much softer than it had been and less puckered feeling. This morning early no discolored CM and cervix was firm, high, and very puckered. Just noticed a lot more of the reddish-brown CM and cervix is low soft and barely puckered. Okay, I WILL NOT CHECK MY CERVIX AGAIN UNTIL I AM AT 40 WEEKS. I repeat I will not check my cervix again!









Please tell me this is no big deal. I really want this baby and don't want anything to happen to it. I really don't have a care provider yet so I can't even go see anyone to see if they can hear a heart beat, which they probably can't anyway because I am only 10 weeks. So I don't know if it would help for me to go in anyway because if they didn't hear a heartbeat I would just worry. Even though I know it's normal not to be able to hear it at this point. Oy vey. I did contact a hb midwife weeks ago and I'll probably use her but she is really hard to get in touch with and I am not sure if I'll have insurance coverage at this point so I hate to contact her and then the insurance thing not work out. I am trying to remain calm, cool, and collected. I know it doesn't seem that way right now. I have spent all morning just hanging out reading a book. I really want to go work out as I skipped my workout yesterday but I don't know if it's a good idea or not. It will help me feel better. I know there is nothing that can be done by the midwife or anyone else if I am about to have a miscarriage but I guess I want to know if the baby is okay or not so I can get on with whatever process I need to be getting on with.

Sorry to ramble. Help.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
Okay, ladies I think I need some words of wisdom, and maybe a few prayers if your the prayerful type. I had some kind of dark reddish brown cm yesterday morning after going to the bathroom. And then last night I had a lot of the same it was really stretchy CM with a dark reddish brown color to it. I checked my cervix and it seemed much softer than it had been and less puckered feeling. This morning early no discolored CM and cervix was firm, high, and very puckered. Just noticed a lot more of the reddish-brown CM and cervix is low soft and barely puckered. Okay, I WILL NOT CHECK MY CERVIX AGAIN UNTIL I AM AT 40 WEEKS. I repeat I will not check my cervix again!









Please tell me this is no big deal. I really want this baby and don't want anything to happen to it. I really don't have a care provider yet so I can't even go see anyone to see if they can hear a heart beat, which they probably can't anyway because I am only 10 weeks. So I don't know if it would help for me to go in anyway because if they didn't hear a heartbeat I would just worry. Even though I know it's normal not to be able to hear it at this point. Oy vey. I did contact a hb midwife weeks ago and I'll probably use her but she is really hard to get in touch with and I am not sure if I'll have insurance coverage at this point so I hate to contact her and then the insurance thing not work out. I am trying to remain calm, cool, and collected. I know it doesn't seem that way right now. I have spent all morning just hanging out reading a book. I really want to go work out as I skipped my workout yesterday but I don't know if it's a good idea or not. It will help me feel better. I know there is nothing that can be done by the midwife or anyone else if I am about to have a miscarriage but I guess I want to know if the baby is okay or not so I can get on with whatever process I need to be getting on with.

Sorry to ramble. Help.

If you have had sex you can get blood tinged cm or from cervical checks, sometimes ones you do yourself if your nails scratch a wee bit. As pregnancy progresses your cervix will soften, mine is much softer and even open more by 10 weeks. What pregnancy is this for you?


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmm sex? What is that? I had not done a cervical check for at least a week prior to the red/brown CM and there was a lot of CM I was really surprised by how much. Like a lot more than before ovulation. Weird

So by my age I suppose I should know this but I don't. Does your cervix change regularly like on a daily basis while pregnant? Because last week it was very firm and puckered feeling, as it felt this AM after I woke up. But last night and late morning it felt really soft and hardly puckered at all. It still feels closed. And I swear I am not checking again!

This is my second pregnancy.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
Hmm sex? What is that? I had not done a cervical check for at least a week prior to the red/brown CM and there was a lot of CM I was really surprised by how much. Like a lot more than before ovulation. Weird

So by my age I suppose I should know this but I don't. Does your cervix change regularly like on a daily basis while pregnant? Because last week it was very firm and puckered feeling, as it felt this AM after I woke up. But last night and late morning it felt really soft and hardly puckered at all. It still feels closed. And I swear I am not checking again!

This is my second pregnancy.

Yes your cervix can feel different before and after sex, at different times of day, different from day to day. I would not worry about a bit of brown tinged CM.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
Please tell me this is no big deal. I really want this baby and don't want anything to happen to it. I really don't have a care provider yet so I can't even go see anyone to see if they can hear a heart beat, which they probably can't anyway because I am only 10 weeks. So I don't know if it would help for me to go in anyway because if they didn't hear a heartbeat I would just worry. Even though I know it's normal not to be able to hear it at this point. Oy vey.

I'm sorry you're so worried and I hope everything works out. Is it possible to go to your local hospital to get checked out? If you are open to an u/s they can absolutely see what's going on by 10wks....

Take care!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmen358* 
I'm sorry you're so worried and I hope everything works out. Is it possible to go to your local hospital to get checked out? If you are open to an u/s they can absolutely see what's going on by 10wks....

Take care!

If I had insurance I would have already been there.







I was tempted to ask the vet if they had a doppler yesterday when I went to pick up my dog.







Seriously!

Your due date is my birthday!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Kristin, I had bleeding at 9 1/2 weeks with this baby and my OB thought it could just be a transition to the placenta. I also had a bleeding corpus luteum and it could have been that, too. Have you had any pelvic pain? I got sharp pains and then BRIGHT RED BLEEDING and was sure I'd lost our LO.

Thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
If I had insurance I would have already been there.







I was tempted to ask the vet if they had a doppler yesterday when I went to pick up my dog.







Seriously!

Your due date is my birthday!

Oops, sorry, I didn't realize that!

So, you're saying Jan. 5 is a great day to be born right?









Still sending good vibes your way...


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
Kristin, I had bleeding at 9 1/2 weeks with this baby and my OB thought it could just be a transition to the placenta. I also had a bleeding corpus luteum and it could have been that, too. Have you had any pelvic pain? I got sharp pains and then BRIGHT RED BLEEDING and was sure I'd lost our LO.

Thinking of you and hoping for the best!


No, I have not had any pain. Last night I sort of felt like my lower abdomen was kind of tight but no cramps and I couldn't tell if it was psychosomatic.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmen358* 
Oops, sorry, I didn't realize that!

So, you're saying Jan. 5 is a great day to be born right?









Still sending good vibes your way...

Yes, I am currently one of the masses of uninsured. DH's old job didn't provide any and then he was laid off in November. Just started a new job last week and I am not sure we can even afford the benefits they do provide. Sucks.

Yes, I think January 5th is an awesome day to be born! When I was a tot I thought my birthday was a national holiday. It is the day before Epiphany and we celebrated both Christmas and Epiphany, kept the tree up and all so I thought it was a holiday.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a doppler at 11 weeks with number two and we could hear the heartbeat loud and clear. Not sure exactly when you can hear it, but by ten weeks and a few days you should be able to. Go in if it will give you peace of mind.
Oh and I had brownish-pink streaked mucous for the first whole MONTH with this pregnancy and now I get it occasionally still. I am ten weeks and two days. I had some bleeding in my first two pregnancies and they turned into my now 11 and 8 year olds! Don't remember any with number three, but this is definitely the most spotting/streaking I've had with any pregnancy. PLease God don't let that mean it's twins!







:


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey I'm 10 weeks 2 days also!


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool, my due date is Dec 12th, not that I believe in those. Is yours the same?


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

We are UP and heard the baby w/ doppler this pregnancy at 11 weeks 3 days, could not hear it before that. In fact the day we heard I had a subchorionic hemorrhage. Sure is scary, but after two months of bleeding baby is well. I was always happy to see brown bleeding, meant placenta was healing back into place and things were imnproving.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gon2be* 
Cool, my due date is Dec 12th, not that I believe in those. Is yours the same?

Mine is actually the 10th based on ovulation date. So I assume I will have this little one sometime in December.

A doppler, boy would I love to have a doppler.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Kristin-just wanted to let you know that I've heard that dark red is not necessarily a bad sign-it's usually old blood that is just purging itself. If it was bright red that might be more worrisome. I know with my first I had a few days of dark reddish brown cm at about 10-12 wks. I had done some light hiking and when I called the dr about it she just said to take it easy for a few weeks while my body adjusted. I never had any other problems! And he's 10 yrs old now.

Hang in there!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Anyone else just feel ancient compared to other pregnant moms around you? I swear I'm the oldest (at 40) by far of the many pregnant women I know or meet. They are all in the 20s or maybe early 30s and I feel like an antique! When they find out my age they are shocked and of course blurt out things like "no way will I be doing that" or "gee you're really THAT old?" LOL

I'm not offended, just think it's funny









Of course, I'll FEEL that old when they are back in their skinny jeans in 6 weeks and it'll take me a year!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

AnnR thanks for the encouragement. I am still having the reddish/brown cervical mucous but only observed on the TP. But I saw a pretty big drop of dark red blood in the potty tonight. I also think I have a dull crampy feeling in my lower right abdomen. I say think because I think I could manufacture symptoms if I am look for them hard enough.

I just kind of have a feeling of foreboding. Which I would put down to anxiety, however; yesterday morning I woke up thinking "well, if this doesn't work out dd will be okay without a sibling it won't be the end of the world." Then I went to the bathroom and saw the red/brown cm.

I am hoping I can laugh about my crazy thoughts while pregnant after I deliver in December but I just don't know.

It's not from physical activity as I missed my workout yesterday and skipped it today. But I suppose it could be stress related I have a lot of really stressful things in my life right now. Please send healing thoughts my way. However, this goes I can't be all stressed out and weepy. I have dd to care for too and don't want to freak her out she is really sensitive to my moods.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Kristin,














:
I bet everything is just fine, especially if it isn't bright red. But it sure can be stressful. I'm sorry you are dealing with this, especially without having a dr to call.
Maybe you could look into getting insurance like state aid or something? I think it is available here when you are pg or have kids.
It won't hurt to rest for a while.

Ann, one of the moms at preschool asked me how old I was when we were talking about my oldest son (in college!)
She said "NO WAY!" Actually very flattering, she thought I was in my 20's, lol!

Hi tofutti, I had a CVS too! I'm very glad, it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.
We are having a girl too!

Well, off to bed, I am beat today.

Deb


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Kristin, i just wrote out a long reply to your bleeding, but it was lost on the computer when i hit a button, typing in the dark here.

i too had bleeding at 13w0d. it lasted for several hours one morning and stopped on its own.

they told me bleeding can have many causes and is fairly common. that it's not accompanied by cramping is a good sign.

definitely lay off the sex (deep penetration is culprit positions for irritating the cervix) and see if it stops.

also my provider wanted to make sure i'm not Rh negative. can you get your medical records from last pregnancy to make sure of that too? i believe bleeding can be a sign of trouble beginning to manifest (trouble for the fetus *and* you) if you are Rh negative, and you would need a shot.

placenta privia can cause bleeding, as can detatching placenta. i'm sure this is not all they would want to check out, but i am concerned that you are "in the dark" on this. what are your plans for getting through the pregnancy/delivery and all without insurance? seems to me i've read that being pregnant qualifies you for state aid insurance. i'd look into this asap. maybe if you just went into the emergency room (especially if the bleeding continues or gets heavier) and let them advise you on how you can get care. you can't just keep going without insurance when something starts to go wrong.

*not to suggest that anything is wrong. in fact, quite the contrary, everything is probably just fine. you will know soon if it continues or stops. please let us know.*


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Most of my friends are in their late 30's or early 40's and expecting, well our 10th and 11th. We just keep having them so in good company







I am the youngest at 35.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnR33* 
Anyone else just feel ancient compared to other pregnant moms around you? I swear I'm the oldest (at 40) by far of the many pregnant women I know or meet. They are all in the 20s or maybe early 30s and I feel like an antique! When they find out my age they are shocked and of course blurt out things like "no way will I be doing that" or "gee you're really THAT old?" LOL

I'm not offended, just think it's funny









Of course, I'll FEEL that old when they are back in their skinny jeans in 6 weeks and it'll take me a year!









well i give you credit for your sense of humor. frankly, i'm blessed in that my neighborhood has a lot of "older" moms, one 40 yo just had a baby last year. others are in their late 30's, so pretty close to 40. no one was shocked we are having #2 (DD is just three). even in my own family, my SIL is also pregnant, and she's only two years behind me at 38. so i feel in good company.

i think i hang out with some 20 something moms at the library, but i try not to bring up the age thing. frankly i don't want to know if they are that young, because honestly i don't care for the attitudes of people in their 20s all that much. they are such recent young adults (barely out of their teens!) and think they know it all already. in my experience, your 30s is a very "tempering" time, and a lot of people gain some good life experience during that decade. you build your career, change jobs (voluntarily or not), perhaps see a relationship break up, realize you don't know it all! people in their 20s have all of that still ahead of them.

as for those "kids" rolling their eyes at you that they would never have a child when they're that old, how the heck do they know that for sure? they may find themselves remarried at 40 and wanting a child with their new spouse. or accidentally pregnant or whatever. i don't like it that they are in effect passing judgment on you for being pregnant. you aren't knocking them for being pregnant "so young," why should they for you being "so old"?

just my humble opinion. i'm happy for you that you can let it roll off your back so well.

just one more thought on the subject of "being old" is that we are not nearly as "old" perceived as just a generation or less ago. my good friend's mom was pregnant when we were in high school (my friend and i were around 15). it was quite the "shocking" thing then. come to do the math nowadays, and she was just 40. of course every doctor counseled her to get an abortion, etc. (she didn't.) the baby was just fine. geeze, he's in his 20's now.

also my aunt had her last child at 47, that was in 1994. it too was treated like she was ancient, crazy, should have an abortion, needed every test. baby was fine, my cousin is now going on 15. i feel so blessed that i'm not getting any of that flak that they got. being pregnant at 40 is so much more common nowadays, although it may depend on where you live.

i'm in a large suburban metropolis (chicagoland) and our area is fairly upscale in a general sense, insofar as it can take awhile to establish yourself enough to afford a house around here! i think that contributes to more people being "older" by the time they have kids. also i see a lot of second marriages and people having a late in life baby with their new spouse.

ok just some random thoughts. sorry to be long...


----------



## cbhowell (Mar 17, 2006)

Kristin:
I had brown bleeding at 17 weeks and again at 19 wks--even tho no sex, no cervix checking, no marathon-running. Advice nurse said basically the same thing that PPs have said here: brown=old=fine. I had cramping, though, and was pretty scared. The 2nd time, more cramping, I freaked out, ended up in the hospital getting all sorts of tests (on me, placenta, cervix, baby, etc) and nothing showed up. Bedrest for a week (blech) and nothing since then. I'm slowwwwly starting to believe that it's true that "sometimes this just happens"







and that placentas heal really quickly (if this is what's causing it; I also have my 1st-ever fibroid, could be that; or leftover bleeding from amnio; or lifting my 4 yr old; or who knows what). So, while obviously I don't know what's going on w/your body, & I would wave a magic wand to get you into a health-care-provider if I could







it is totally possible for this not to be a big deal.

What scared me most is that all along I've had an ominous feeling (anxiety) that something is wrong this time around: with me, not w/babe. And that maybe my body just can't do another pregnancy, and something Scary and Horrible will happen. Not because I'm 40, per se, but because I'm an out of shape, not fit, not highly healthy 40. And THAT may be the worst part of it: the not-knowing, and the worrying, and the sense of dread (because, as this was a BIG unplanned "oops"/surprise, we'd be unlikely to "go for it" again).

I hope you get some answers or reassurance soon!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Kristin, I hope all is well.

I always hate it when people say, "Oh, spotting is normal when you are pregnant, don't worry, everything will be fine."

So, I will not say that to you. (Unless that is what you need to hear, then I will say it a thousand times!)









But, I do hope and pray that everything will be fine with you and this is all a worrisome false alarm that you will talk about with ease one day in the future.

I know what the uncertainty is like, the worry, the stress, the fear of losing something so precious before you have a chance to know him/her. So, all I can say, is to try and relax and try not to worry (easier said than done).

And hopefully, the morning will bring with it better news.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Update: Well, I am still experiencing the reddish/brown cm. It's kind of more red than before but still brown. I finally gave in and called my old OB's office the midwife who delivered my daughter called me back and she basically said don't worry about it and when I get my insurance straightened out in a few weeks or whenever, come into the office. Then she gave me the signs to look for that would mean drive to the ER ASAP. After talking a while longer she decided that she would talk to the doc. (who I don't like and scares me) and another MW in the office in the am and see if they will "sneak me in" for a quick scan to see what's going on. In other words is there a heartbeat or not?So I am feeling a little less concerned and thankful that they might be able to do a quick scan to see if there is a living baby in here or not.







:


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnR33* 
Anyone else just feel ancient compared to other pregnant moms around you? I swear I'm the oldest (at 40) by far of the many pregnant women I know or meet. They are all in the 20s or maybe early 30s and I feel like an antique! When they find out my age they are shocked and of course blurt out things like "no way will I be doing that" or "gee you're really THAT old?" LOL

I agree. Most people don't believe I'm over 40 but I _feel_ really old because I know I've been a parent for 14 years and what all I've been through. I don't have that same zest or energy about the pregnancy that the first time moms have that I meet.







I'm excited but I guess because I've BT/DT I just don't react to things the same way as they do.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Kristin, sending you a big







. I hope you get some answers at the appt. I'll be hoping for good news from you.
As for feeling old, I haven't got any young pregnant friends, so I guess I feel normal right now. I have told some of my friends who are mostly my age or older and they are all thrilled for me. There have been the inevitable, "was this an accident?" questions, but I just answer truthfully that I don't believe in accidents, and this is a happy surprise. I think after we move back to Canada I may feel like the "old pregnant lady" because I expect to be back in a community with many young families. Even so, I look pretty good for 41(if I do say so myself







), so I could pass for younger. My oldest just turned 11 as well, so I don't have any college age kids hanging arond either.


----------



## lava (May 5, 2007)

I had #2 and #3 at 35 and 36, and this #4 is due 10 days before my 40th b-day. (and #1 was a month before I turned 30). I feel OLD this time around--just tired, KWIM? If we truly had a "it takes a village" in our society, ideal would be to have kids at like 15-25 or 30 and then have a career--but of course a kid at 15 is no good thing--but have you ever seen a teenager a few days after giving birth--MAN, they bounce back fast! <LOL>.

But so, yeah, my last 2 had "advanced maternal age" on the charts--doesn't that make you feel ancient?!

-lava


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ughhhhhhh I am ready to scream. I am feeling so impatient today. The bleeding has turned bright red. IT is still just when I use the bathroom but it's still there. So I called the OB's office after being on hold forever I spoke with the scheduling nurse and before I could say I wanted an appointment today she transferred me to the advice nurse. GRRR I had to leave a message on her voicemail and her message said she was out today but someone would call back eventually. Okay, I added the eventually part.

I called back to just schedule the appointment and the receptionist said I HAVE to talk to the triage nurse first, and she will call back within 2 hours.
I don't want to wait 2 hours!

I am just feeling really on edge. I feel like I am probably having a miscarriage and I just really want to know. Okay, I am going to take my fish oil I just realized I forgot to take it the last 2 days. This might help my mood some.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Kristin sending







I so know that scared feeling. Praying you get in right away.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, my OB's office wouldn't see me. I was so upset. I finally got to talk to the HB midwife and she had me call a midwife at the Family clinic at one of the medical schools. They saw me this afternoon. I had an U/S and there is a gestational sac dated at 7 weeks 6 days but no yolk sac, no fetal pole, no baby. So I guess I have a placenta chugging away making my body think I am pregnant but I have no baby. I am so sad. That and almost equally if not more devestating news in some ways was they noted my right ovary was insufficient. I can't recall the exact word but I think it was insufficiant. It was significantly smaller than it should be. So I need to look into that when I am able. I have an appointment tomorrow to discuss my options at this point. I would like to hear from anyone who has been through this. I'd like to know what I can expect to happen. Since the appointment I have felt really sick to my stomach. I think I am starting to feel cramps but don't know if it's just because I am so upset. We didn't mention any of this to dd today just told her they were checking to see if mommy was healthy. But after the u/s she says to me. "It's pretty exciting when a baby comes isn't it." It was so strange like she has some odd sixth sense about things.

And to make things just this much worse. DH let our dog out to night to go potty and now she is missing. She is very sick and generally only walks a few feet before falling etc... Now I am worried about her. dd is going to be heartbroken in the morning.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Kristin, I am so sorry.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Kristin, i'm so sorry to read your update. what sad news. about your pregnancy, your condition and your dog being missing. at the very least, i hope your dog comes back or you can find her. what a terrible concidence to have that happen on the very day you discover there is no baby.

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh Kristin, I am so sorry.







I wish you had gotten better news. When I had a miscarriage, I never had cramps, just bleeding and then when they told me on the u/s that there was no baby anymore, I was given the option to wait or do a D& C and I did not wait, I just couldn't. It felt better for me to just have it be done.
I hope you find your dog! I can't imagine how you feel having her missing too at the same time








I'm so sorry Kristin...
















Deb


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Kristin, I'm so sorry.








I was hoping for better news, but at least now you know what is going on in your body, no more wondering and anxiety. Children are resilient and your daughter will probably surprise you with how she handles the news.
I do hope you find your dear doggie soon.
Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Kristin







I'm sorry that your update isn't good. Hope your dog is home soon. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Hugs, Kristin. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kristin, I am so sorry. I posted to you on the TTC thread but just wanted to wish you much peace, love and strength again mama.

I turned 42 a week ago today. I was away in Toronto on a business trip. I had my other kids when I was 35 and 36 so I have always been an "AMA" mother.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry Kristin.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gon2be* 
There have been the inevitable, "was this an accident?" questions, but I just answer truthfully that I don't believe in accidents, and this is a happy surprise.

same here. Even the hygienist at the dentist asked me the other day if it was a "planned" pregnancy?







I thought it to be rather rude. I hate getting asked that question, especially by strangers.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Kristin I am so very sorry.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

Even the hygienist at the dentist asked me the other day if it was a "planned" pregnancy? I thought it to be rather rude. I hate getting asked that question, especially by strangers
Some people have no clue! If it was a stranger who asked me that, I would pretend I didn't hear the question or answer with a non sequiter like "isn't it beautiful outside today?" I don't mind friends asking so much, but I would have no compunction about ignoring someone at a dentist's office.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support. It's for sure. My update is posted here http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1#post13799701


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Kristin. I hope things go naturally for you and that you need no intervention.
I'm praying for your dog, how amazing that people are out looking for her that you don't even know! Many hugs to you and your DD and DH.
Deb


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Kristin, again i am so sorry for your loss, and how this must be such a tough time for you right now.

i was hoping you had some good news regarding your dog at least. your signature doesn't note what part of the country you are in, but you mentioned living next to a wooded area. i hesitate a lot to even mention this, but in our area (illinois) we have coyotes, and having our elderly (13.5 yo golden retriever) out at night is one of my biggest fears, b/c i did lose two cats to coyotes last summer. it was a terrible experience to say the least.

again, i hope mentioning that isn't going to make anything worse for you; on the other hand it sounds like you are worried sick and spending time hanging up signs, etc.

while you yourself are obviously in no condition to go searching through the woods, maybe your husband (or your neighbors can continue to do so) can find a clue out there.









other things to do when a pet is missing include calling the animal shelter to check and see if she's there, and describe her so they have a record, should she arrive; call the local police departments and give a description; and call or visit any nearby vet hospitals, which is where she may have been taken if somehow she was hit by a car or injured and somebody didn't know where she lived. (i have a positive story about this -- my third cat, who is quite elderly at 19, disappeared overnight last year months before the coyotes got the other two, and before i even knew the coyotes were a problem. i worried about her a lot, and made all the calls, then went to the local vet's office where they said they did indeed have a cat come in that morning. a neighbor half a mile away (we're in a semi rural area) had found her sleeping on her front porch, and brought her in. so i did get that one back.)

all the best of luck to you, and let us know if there's an update.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

hello everyone- i just joined this thread. i am 39, just got a BFP which makes me 4ish weeks pregnant (s/he was conceived May 1st).

so excited for this baby. when i was 18, i was pregnant for the first time and i had a horrible experience. i decided to give the child up for adoption-but was not educated about any choices and my doctor scheduled an induction and subsequent c-section when my labor did not progress on his schedule.

this time, i am determined for it to be on my terms! i am choosing a midwife and birth center, educating myself on my choices and this baby is planned and sooo wanted.

now there is so much to do!


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lillitu* 
hello everyone- i just joined this thread. i am 39, just got a BFP which makes me 4ish weeks pregnant (s/he was conceived May 1st).

so excited for this baby. when i was 18, i was pregnant for the first time and i had a horrible experience. i decided to give the child up for adoption-but was not educated about any choices and my doctor scheduled an induction and subsequent c-section when my labor did not progress on his schedule.

this time, i am determined for it to be on my terms! i am choosing a midwife and birth center, educating myself on my choices and this baby is planned and sooo wanted.

now there is so much to do!

Congratulations and goo for you for planning your birth carefully! I have had 7VBACs myself.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations Lillitu on your pregnancy and welcome!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats, Lillitu. I hope you have a wonderful pg and birth!


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to say thank you all for your support it really means a lot to me.

So the silver lining is while I was at work last night DH took DD to look for Brittney (our dog) on another road not in our complex. It is about a mile away as the crow flies and the first house he pulls up to and asks if they had seen a black cocker spaniel the woman said yes as a matter of fact my MIL has her right over there! She had been there since Tuesday when they found her in a cow pasture. He was stunned. It is so incomprehensible to me that this elderly, pretty feeble dog could have made it over there. She would have had to walk through our yard, some woods, 3 neighbor's yards and then almost a mile of woods. Unless she managed to get to the road then she would have had to walk at least a mile and a half. When I walked her last night she was dumbfounded by some tall grass so how she even made it to the road is beyond me. I guess we will never know. The people who had her thought she was dying because she looked so depressed they said she just laid there all day never even picking her head up. As soon as she recognized DH she popped right up and was pretty excited.

On the other note. I am doing remarkably well. I felt tearful yesterday and unmotivated to do anything but after seeking some support from some other professionals in my business about the unmotivated part and receiving the suggestion that I needed to take time off because I might do more harm than good. I got pretty ticked at the suggestion that I would allow my personal life to effect my client's and in 30 minutes had all the work done that I had not managed to get done all day and went to the office and saw my scheduled client. They want to come back next week so I think it was helpful to them. Funny how my mind works.

I spoke with my HBMW and my TCM provider and I feel like I have a plan for the future. The TCM provider feels like the herbs she prescribed will get my cycle back to normal pretty quickly and then we will work on getting my FP on track. So I am hopefull that I will once again be joining all you ladies in the near future. I hope you all have super pregnancies and great deliveries of healthy babies. I'll be checking in to see how everyone is doing. You all give me hope that I too can do this even at my advanced maternal age. Gosh I hated that term when I had dd at 39 at 43.5 it just makes me cringe.

Now I need to go figure out my work attire for the summer as I had it all planned out with my maternity wear.









Oh and Ellies mom I was walking through the woods regularly with my 38.8 pound dd strapped to my back in the ergo. I know I must be crazy. I've had a lot of excess energy this week so it actually helped it also helped with the back cramps.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

kristin,

i am glad things are getting back on track. (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Hooray for good days, Kristin! I'm glad you found your dog AND your center yesterday. HUGS!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

great news kristin! i'm so glad you got your dog back. i'll bet she's exhausted though!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Dear Kristin, I'm so glad Brittney is back!!! Wow, dogs can sure amaze us with what they do! I had to laugh about her getting confused in the tall grass so how did she go anywhere, lol
My oldest dog, Max is getting to be like a mule. He lost his hearing gradually over this past year and now really cannot hear unless I clap or yell really loudly. I taught him some sign language which helps, but anyway, I've noticed thee are times when he simply looks befuddled! It only happens once in a while but I know what you mean about that confusion!
Good for you on getting it together and taking care of your client! Sometimes that's better than letting yourself feel awful for long. I bet you will be back here with a bfp before you know it!

Welcome Lillitu!

I'm working on trying to get a more naturally minded OB to support a VBA2C for me. Our midwives just lost hospital privileges and there are no options here that are less than 45 min. away...plus at pretty bad hospitals.








There is one that I made a consult appt with for next week that I have hopes for because my current OB practice has flat out said no way, even though I had a non medicated VBAC before!

How are you doing with that Darcytrue? You're looking for that too, right?

Other than trying to control a near insatiable appetite I am feeling so much better physically.
Unfortunately the issues DH and I had that caused me to panic when I got that bfp are still not good and I sometimes despair over having to raise another little one in this kind of relationship. I am hoping that he will agree to go back to counseling and really try to work on it.

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm hoping for no rain on my picnic this afternoon but it's definitely threatened, darn it!

Deb


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Kristin, I'm glad you found your dog. I hope your healing continues to go well.

*Lillitu* - welcome to the group! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.

thinking that i will start a pregnancy blog- to mark all the gritty details for the baby when s/he comes and is interested! has anyone else done such a thing? or do they keep a book?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a pgcy journal that I keep. I mark down everything, from my b/p and weight, to each doc appointment, to what I felt that day. Anything that happens.

It is actually very nice to have such a record. I originally started it so I could have a record for BC purposes, but found it was fun, so I have kept it up.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

I had to go searching for this! Just wanted to say have a great weekend, ladies!!!


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lillitu* 
thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.

thinking that i will start a pregnancy blog- to mark all the gritty details for the baby when s/he comes and is interested! has anyone else done such a thing? or do they keep a book?

I've been keeping a book, for the baby & for dh who wont' be here for the birth b/c of his deployment.







It's pretty neat to flip back through already imo.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi again everyone!

I had to really search for this! How is everyone doing? I'm feeling great pg wise but have a bad cold. I think my DD had the flu and she has passed it to me.

Just wanted to update...
GREAT news! I have found a doctor who will support a VBAC for me! My regular OB practice said they could not. There are 9 drs and they decide as a group and follow ACOG guidelines, regardless of individual cases.

Anyway, a friend of mine suggested a dr that used to be the back up OB for the local midwives (they lost their hospital privileges







), so I saw him yesterday.

He was awesome! He said you bet I would VBAC you, you are a great candidate! I had a C section with my first son and then a VBAC with my second and he was pitocin induced, unmedicated and 9 pound vaginal delivery.
I had a second c section 4 years ago with DD because she flipped around, broke my water with her feet and I never even started labor.

But he actually looked at my VBAC, which I was trying to get my regular OB to do, and said if you can do this kind of delivery, you are a great candidate even though you had 2 c sections!

Yippee!!







:And he said he believes the less intervention the better!

Its funny though, I am also sad about leaving my regular OB practice because I love the staff, the offices and the doctors! Even though it is so big, they remember you and really sit and talk with you every time!
But they won't support my VBAC and I just can't agree that a c section is a good choice without even trying one.

I'm probably over emotional because of hormones, lol, I'm going to call them and actually make an appt to sit down and talk with my favorite dr there and explain it all to her and see what her opinion is of this dr and my plan. She's the one who I know wanted to say yes to me but couldn't because it needs to be a full consensus of the group.

Well, thanks for reading all this if you made it through! It's just exciting and I wanted to share it with Mamas who would understand!

Deb


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

That's great news, Deb! Congrats!

I've been placed on bedrest and meds. My lovely DH bought me a laptop!!! My cervix is shortening (as per usual) and I've been put on procardia and progesterone injections. I wasn't told to go to bedrest, but to take it easy. So, I'm vegging and trying to keep baby baking! I'm 20 wks today woohooo!

I started keeping a journal. Feels good to get it all out!!!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry you are on bedrest, especially so early! Good thing to have a laptop!
How do you handle the kids? Is someone there to help you?







: to you and the baby!

Deb


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all. Must be the impending summer that's keeping everyone away from the boards. We are on vacation right now, but the weather is not so great today, so I'm catching up.
I'm done my first trimester, I can hardly believe it. I will be 14 weeks on Thursday. I guess this baby is going to stick around. Having a hard time this time around with my body changing. After my youngest was born almost five years ago, I worked really hard to get back into shape and actually got lost a lot of weight I had been carrying around most of my adult life, about 25 lbs. I had to buy a whole new wardrobe. Now, most of it doesn't fit anymore and I'm finding it hard to be physically limited in things like running and weight lifting. I want to stay active and have a healthy pregnancy, but am afraid of getting fat and out of shape. Just my own crazy thoughts, I know as if I can get back into shape after having three kids, why couldn't I do it after having four?
Just wanted to update and hope all is well with you other mamas.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey there! I'm 36, so this is my first pregnancy "of an advanced maternal age."







This will be my fifth baby.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Doing well here, just started third trimester. Getting lots of projects done.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome Annette Marie! How far along are you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gon2be* 
After my youngest was born almost five years ago, I worked really hard to get back into shape and actually got lost a lot of weight I had been carrying around most of my adult life, about 25 lbs. I had to buy a whole new wardrobe. Now, most of it doesn't fit anymore and I'm finding it hard to be physically limited in things like running and weight lifting. I want to stay active and have a healthy pregnancy, but am afraid of getting fat and out of shape. Just my own crazy thoughts, I know as if I can get back into shape after having three kids, why couldn't I do it after having four?

same here! except I'm pregnant with # 3 and I had lost 40 lbs a couple of years ago and was doing great keeping it off.







Gaining all this weight so far has been the most dreadful part about being pregnant again.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Technically, I'm 6 weeks. But I had a really late positive and all my due dates are 2-3 weeks off, so really, I'm probably more like 4 or 5 weeks, just pregnant. I didn't have an ultrasound last time and everyone was stressed out because Daniel was almost 3 weeks late. I think I am going to have an ultrasound around 18 weeks just for dating purposes.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hey there! I'm 36, so this is my first pregnancy "of an advanced maternal age."







This will be my fifth baby.

Welcome Annettemarie!

I am a member of the Annettemarie fan club!







: Welcome to the old biddy club! I'm glad to see another mom of many joining us! I'm 40, but depending on birthday, I may be 41 when the baby gets here!


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Doing well here, just started third trimester. Getting lots of projects done.

So what projects are you working on? I want to get a bunch of meals in the freezer, but I figure I need to wait until closer to my due date. We are working on house projects, right now.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gon2be* 
Hi all. Must be the impending summer that's keeping everyone away from the boards. We are on vacation right now, but the weather is not so great today, so I'm catching up.
I'm done my first trimester, I can hardly believe it. I will be 14 weeks on Thursday. I guess this baby is going to stick around. Having a hard time this time around with my body changing. After my youngest was born almost five years ago, I worked really hard to get back into shape and actually got lost a lot of weight I had been carrying around most of my adult life, about 25 lbs. I had to buy a whole new wardrobe. Now, most of it doesn't fit anymore and I'm finding it hard to be physically limited in things like running and weight lifting. I want to stay active and have a healthy pregnancy, but am afraid of getting fat and out of shape. Just my own crazy thoughts, I know as if I can get back into shape after having three kids, why couldn't I do it after having four?
Just wanted to update and hope all is well with you other mamas.

I am really having a hard time w/ weight too. I had lost 63lbs after Innish. Lost all left over after Eiley then I was pregnant when shje was 3m/o, after just reaching prepreg, but still desired to lose another 50 or so pounds. Now I have put on 36 pounds at 28 weeks. The most I have ever gained in pregnancy w/ a single baby. I am pretty bummed and waffle between being ok w/ it to feeling freaked out.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
So what projects are you working on? I want to get a bunch of meals in the freezer, but I figure I need to wait until closer to my due date. We are working on house projects, right now.

I have an obcessive list that comes out around 20 weeks. My dh and kids are often frightened. Honestly this is when the multitude of house projects get done. I have repainted the LR, repainted the dining and entry, dh and I painted tub, retiled and replaced faucet in kids bath. We still need to build wall/doorway in old school room/extra room for lockable pantry/storage and family closet. The kids and I are working on getting new coop built. We moved the chickens pen closer to house. We got the steer off to butcher in 2weeks and cow on friend's ranch to breed. I need to round up a male goat to breed back out milking goat for kids next spring. I need to order school books this Friday to start school late July, do a bit before baby arrives. I am not doing meals. My dh will be off 3 months and I have older kids that can cook well. My birth supplies and pool just arrived, yeah! I cannot believe time is going so fast!

So what are you up to?


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hey there! I'm 36, so this is my first pregnancy "of an advanced maternal age."







This will be my fifth baby.


Welcome!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am horrible about recording anything from my pregnancies! I do have a pretty good memory and the midwives here give you a copy of your chart after they have finished providing your care at 6 weeks postpartum.

Am I still the oldest here at the moment? I am 42 and this is my 3rd baby. 5th pregnancy, I had 2 losses last year. Probably age/egg related. I was advanced maternal age with my older 2 as well though as I was 35 and 36 when they were born.

My excruitiating sacra-iliac pain has abated and I am able to run again. Or "wog" as I have taken to call it as it is more a cross between a waddle and a jog. I was not able to for 5 weeks so I am starting back slowly. 15 minutes on Thursday and 20 minutes on Sunday. Have a client event tonight so I'll have to go tomorrow again.

33w3d and I have gained 21 lbs. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

wanting to talk with others, especially over 40. my doctor today told me that she recommends induction before 40 weeks b/c risk of stillbirth and C-sections goes up after 40 weeks. is this true??

i'm pounding the water this week. last week's ultrasound showed lower amniotic fluid levels (though still within normal range). i'm also trying to rest more.

we did a bunch of major house projects, and our elderly dog just died. all prevented my rest/good sleep for the past month or more. i'm hoping to have good amniotic fluid once again after this week of R&R.

how are you all doing?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Hello. I'd like to join. I'm 39 and pg with #4, due in January.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome annettemarie and marinewife ! congrats!

well, i'm 21 wks! one week down, 15 to go LOL. bedrest is soooo not fun with all the kids needing me, my house falling apart, the sun shining! i've joined a few bedrest-specific clubs and i've been crocheting, reading, watching tv and making plans for the future. i also started a written journal as opposed to an online one because it makes it more 'real' for me to be able to actually write it out. i'm very tactile-driven.

i hope you are all having a wonderful summer and getting out and doing stuff with those you love! i'll live vicariously through others until october...


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen

I guess I could tell you all a little about myself. I'm not sure how much info to give. I'm 8w4d. Planning to have my 2nd homebirth. I've been nervous about this pg because I haven't had any symptoms other than the obvious, no AF and + hpts (many







). We were actually tta but dh forgot his role in that so here we are.

My dh will most likely not be home for this birth. He wasn't home for the birth of ds3, either. Although I would prefer that he be home, it's not _that_ big of a deal if he's not. I can do it without him. At least this time around he'll just be in another state so he can come home to visit a few times rather than being in Iraq with minimal communication.

I'm not sure what else I can tell you all. You can get the gist of my family from the siggie. Oh, I'm still breastfeeding my just turned 2yo, who is also in the process of learning to use the toilet. Thank goodness because I so don't want 2 in diapers. Can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I should prob join too- I'm 38 and due w/#2 very end of Nov.

I have HG so my activity level has been nonexistent. but I'm hopeful that in 4-8w I'll be feeling better. and if not, well I'll be 1/2 way done!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to the newbies, and sorry about the HG Doberbrat. That is rough. Does Unisom (doxylamine succinate version) and B6 work for you? I used it in all 3 PGs and it works great for me!

Jen, I am sorry that you have to be on bedrest darling. My colleauge is too, she is 29 weeks.

Sun is shinging here today and for once I am not solidly booked with meetings! And it's Friday! And my sacra-iliac joint now longer hurts!! All is good with the world for me today.

(Touches wood)


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

What is HG?

Nice to know all is good with the world.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
What is HG?

Nice to know all is good with the world.









hyperemesis maybe? I'm thinking that's what it is since it sounds like it's associated with vomiting or nausea. I was told to take the combo of Unisom and B6 earlier in the pregnancy when the morning sickness was bad.


----------



## vulturemom (May 23, 2009)

I am 37 (will be 38 when baby is born) with my 6th baby in November. My other children are 19,17, 14, 6, and 3.

Other then an US I am not having any diagnostic tests done.

So far pregnancy is going great. Though I do think I have felt more tiered this time around.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Am I still the oldest here at the moment? I am 42 and this is my 3rd baby.

eh, it's all relative.







I'm going to be 41 by my EDD in September. This is my 3rd baby too, but 4th pregnancy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch*
I am really having a hard time w/ weight too. I had lost 63lbs after Innish. Lost all left over after Eiley then I was pregnant when shje was 3m/o, after just reaching prepreg, but still desired to lose another 50 or so pounds. Now I have put on 36 pounds at 28 weeks. The most I have ever gained in pregnancy w/ a single baby. I am pretty bummed and waffle between being ok w/ it to feeling freaked out.

I know the feeling.







I lost 40 lbs two years ago doing Weight Watchers. With this pregnancy, I have already gained 27 lbs.







Even though I was around 100 lbs when I first got pregnant - on my short frame I look waaay bigger than I am! My arms have cellulite so tank tops look horrid on me, and I won't even discuss how I look below the waist. I'm only 25 weeks along and I don't know how I'll make it for another 15 as far as my weight goes. ugh. I keep reminding myself I can take it all off later. I did it before and I can do it again.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
hyperemesis maybe? I'm thinking that's what it is since it sounds like it's associated with vomiting or nausea. I was told to take the combo of Unisom and B6 earlier in the pregnancy when the morning sickness was bad.

Oh, ok. I already take extra B6, B12 and folic acid (above and beyond my prenatal) because I have a double mutation on my MTHFR gene that can interfere with folic acid absorption. I've been worried about the lack of m/s with this pg and have to keep reminding myself that I'm on the B6.

I'm not planning to have any diagnostic tests, either, except an u/s around 30w if my MW insists. She probably will just to make sure the placenta isn't attached to my c-section scar. That's what she told me with my last pg, anyway. My first appointment with her is this Friday so we'll discuss that stuff then. I figure none of the test results would change my desire to have this baby so there's no need for taking the risks involved.

A nurse friend of mine who works in an OB/GYN practice told me about an OB/GYN she knows who lost her baby from an amniocentesis performed by one of the most capable perinatologists in the area, northern Virginia, which is a very rich area with many, many docs so being one of the best is a big deal. Not like in my little podunk town where there is only one perinatologist.

I'm struggling with the weight thing, too. I was a pretty good weight when I got pg with ds2 at 33 and ds3 at 36, just about 5 lbs overweight. However, I gained about 50 lbs with both! When I was pg with ds1 I started out at 105 and gained only 30 lbs (which was considered too much cuz that was back in the day when everyone was only supposed to gain 15-20 lbs.) so I was 135 at 9 months pg. With this pg, I started out at 140, which is way overweight for me. I'm only 5 feet tall and my ideal weight is around 110.

I'm hoping I don't gain more than 20 lbs this time around but I have a feeling that won't happen. I have all these grand plans about walking on my treadmill and doing my prenatal yoga every day but something always gets in the way. I am not good at limiting my food choices, especially while pg. I tried a few diets in the past and found that I did well on them but as soon as I stopped them and went back to my regular eating (that made me happy) I gained even more weight back. I'm not talking about crazy diets, either. I'm talking about WW and Nutrisystem. And, of course, it gets easier and easier to put weight on and harder and harder to take it off as I get older. I just have to keep in the back of my mind that in about 4 or 5 years I'll have more time to take care of myself.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Elliesmomma, the risk goes up slighty after about 43 weeks is what I've read. Have you read Henci Goer's book? You most likely won't go that long, but please don't let your OB scare you into an induction before 40 weeks, that's insane. It probably has more to do with her personal schedule than any real risk. Hope others pipe in with some common sense as well. All my kids have been born after 40 weeks, and all were fine. My longest was 42 weeks one day.
Went for a run today, still feeling good, if slow. Bought some tunic style tops that can belted after pregnancy and am looking for some leggings, capris to go with them. I loathe maternity clothes! So expensive and for such a short period of time. I know I will have to break down and get some pants or leggings at some point, but I'm hoping not until Sept. since I'm due in Dec. Maybe I'm dreaming! Right now I just look like I have no waistline. Oh and the BOOBS! I had to go buy new bras already. After I lost all my weight I was down to a 34 C or B depending on the bra. Now I'm back to a D cup







. I hate the big boobs part, I feel so matronly. The worst of it is I have gained exactly 2 lbs, but it's all in my boobs.
Okay that's out of my system, I feel better. Thanks for listening!
Veganmama, I'm 41, will be 41 and 2/3rds by the time baby is born. Looks like you're the champ! Hey that's a good thing, you are inspiring all those TTC over 40.


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
hi ladies,

wanting to talk with others, especially over 40. my doctor today told me that she recommends induction before 40 weeks b/c risk of stillbirth and C-sections goes up after 40 weeks. is this true??

i'm pounding the water this week. last week's ultrasound showed lower amniotic fluid levels (though still within normal range). i'm also trying to rest more.

we did a bunch of major house projects, and our elderly dog just died. all prevented my rest/good sleep for the past month or more. i'm hoping to have good amniotic fluid once again after this week of R&R.

how are you all doing?


Elliesmom do not let them scare you into an induction. When I was pregnant the doctor miscalculated my due date and the last 3 weeks were miserable because of all the pressure to induce. From what I recall from my extensive research back then, the risk from induction is very high as you are more likely to need a c-section. I think the risk of prenatal mortality goes up after 42 weeks. But don't qoute me on that fact. but they can monitor the baby regularly and reduce the risk level that way without inducing just because they think the baby should be born by a certain date.

Also as for the low amniotic fluid I was just reading dr. Sears pregnancy book (arrived after my m/c of course, lol) and he mentiones amniotic infusions. They can infuse saline into the amniotic sac if the fluid level is too low. I don't recall exactly what it was called but can look it up if you need it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry HG = hyperemesis gravardium (i think thats the right sp?)
translation for me, you puke all the time no matter what home remedy, otc or other natural treatment you get.

including vit B/unisom. it helps a bit but I usually cant keep it down. together, seperately or sequentially. btdt









and just when I think I'm feeling a bit better, it hits me over the head like a sledgehammer - been in bed all weekend. its 3:30pm and I'm not even dressed. poor dh!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
I'm struggling with the weight thing, too. I was a pretty good weight when I got pg with ds2 at 33 and ds3 at 36, just about 5 lbs overweight. However, I gained about 50 lbs with both! When I was pg with ds1 I started out at 105 and gained only 30 lbs (which was considered too much cuz that was back in the day when everyone was only supposed to gain 15-20 lbs.) so I was 135 at 9 months pg. With this pg, I started out at 140, which is way overweight for me. I'm only 5 feet tall and my ideal weight is around 110.

we are in similar situations.







I'm under 5 ft tall and my ideal is around 100 lbs. I start looking overweight when I'm sitting at 110 lbs. I hate it. I've always wished I was taller. I wish pregnancy caused some women to grow in height, kinda like it makes some women's feet get bigger.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Ugh, Doberbrat. I'm sorry you are going through that. Don't worry about your dh. He's a grown man. He needs to be taking care of you. And here I am complaining that I don't have any m/s at all.







It makes me nervous that I'm going to find out I have an anembryonic sac or an embryo that stopped developing at 6 weeks or something like that.

WRT to early induction, when I was pg with ds2 when I was 34 my OB wanted to induce me at 38w because he said I had GD. I refused but did agree to weekly stress tests, which equated to monitoring the heart rate and activity of the baby for 15-30 minutes (can't remember now exactly how long). I would not allow the nurses to zap me with the thingy they had if they thought baby wasn't active enough. I was having contractions the whole time for 3 weeks or so. The nurses kept asking me if I felt them, which I did, but they didn't hurt. I guess they thought I should've been complaining.

By the way, they also had my edd something like a week and a half earlier based on my lmp than the one I set based on my conception date so, to them, I was 41+ weeks and waaaay overdue when I finally had ds, who was fine and never showed any signs of stress on the monitors. I didn't conceive until cd30 of my cycle and by that time they working back they already considered me 4w pg when I wasn't even 2 yet. Can you imagine if I had let them induce me at what they said was 38w? My baby would've been born borderline preterm at 36.5w or something like that.

Did you read the article posted about the lie of the EDD? It's very interesting. Shows how completely ridiculous and inaccurate the 40w EDD is. It also shows how inaccurate dating ultrasounds are, which I know a lot of people rely on these days to give more accurate dates. It says that most normal, healthy pregnancies that are allowed to progress without interference go to 40w5d in first-time moms and 40w3d in multipara moms. The best way to calculate your edd is to know your conception date. If you don't chart and, therefore, don't know your conception date, to calculate your edd substract 3 months from your lmp then add 15 days if you are nullipara and 10 days if you are multipara. I know my conception date and when I did this my edd was only 3 days later. I found that interesting since I've gone 40w+1-2 days with each of my 3 live birth pgs.

Ok, enough of my ramblings.


----------



## ZoraP (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All, Just found this thread and thought I'd join. I'll be turning 41 a couple of months before having my third baby in early October (was 31 and 34 with the first two). I had a nuchal fold screen but no bloodwork, went for the amnio despite normal nuchal results because DH wanted the info and it was covered by our health plan for women 37 and over. The most traumatic thing about the amnio was anticipating it; the actual test and recovery were fine and the results are chromosomally normal. My intuition also says that this baby is just as healthy as our first two; she moves around vigorously and regularly to keep me posted on her wellbeing.

I'm finding pregnancy at this age to be pretty much the same as in my 30s. Except that I'm lots more relaxed and enjoy my 1-2 cups of coffee a day and eat as much fish and unpasturized cheese as I like. (If you eat it all the time before becoming pg, why would it hurt you now?)









Having two older children makes this pg a lot of fun -- they enjoy following my development and progress, plus they keep me active even when I feel tired. We went to a waterpark and down the big waterslides dozens of times a couple of weeks ago and camping this past weekend (including a hike and easy river rafting). I still ride my bike around town daily as I always do, although I'll probably stop that soon because my center of gravity is shifting.

This was my one and only "surprise" conception (I chart), and it took me a few weeks to get accustomed to the idea (plus I was terribly tired at the start), but now we're in the swing of things and looking forward to meeting our new LO.

So that's my intro -- good to be here and hope I can offer support and friendship.


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
And here I am complaining that I don't have any m/s at all.







It makes me nervous that I'm going to find out I have an anembryonic sac or an embryo that stopped developing at 6 weeks or something like that.

I don't think I've posted in this thread - I'm 36 and pg with #2 (due in Feb).

So far I feel totally normal with no real pregnancy symptoms (except feeling hot). I was so sure that this pregnancy would be so relaxed - I was sure this time I wouldn't be worried about silly things, but here I am, a total OCD basket case. I dread having an u/s for fear of finding an embryo that stopped growing.

I'm also sure that I've been too hot during this stage in the pregnancy - you know, the hot tub/sauna thing, except I haven't been in a hot tub or sauna. I'm sure I just forgot to drink enough water and got overheated and the baby will have spina bifida or something similar.

I don't know why I can't just relax and enjoy the pregnancy - I think age might have something to do with it. Maybe I don't trust my body, or maybe I thought I'd have it more "together" at this point in my life. So much uncertainty! So little control!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I can't believe I am 34w2d!! Not feeling that well today. I am hoping I am just overly tired. DH has a job interview today and has been studying for 2 weeks so I am in single parent mode every night and weekend.

Plus I just started running again after 5 weeks of bad sacra-illiac pain.

It is tough when you are 23 lbs above your normal weight, LOL!

However, my tongue is white so I may be coming down with something.

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I can't believe I am 34w2d!! Not feeling that well today. I am hoping I am just overly tired. DH has a job interview today and has been studying for 2 weeks so I am in single parent mode every night and weekend.
















for you~

I wish I was as far along as you are.







I can't wait til this little one gets here.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

hi ladies...welcome to all the new moms! i'm so glad there are others out there going above and beyond AMA.

want to send get well wishes to vegan and labor vibes and pleasant and happy birthing to ellie'smom!!!

i have my 1st appt with the MFM tomorrow and i'm nervous, excited, scared, anxious, giddy, hopeful, freaking...hormonal wreck basically sums it up. please let me have a long cervix. please. please. please.

weight gain. bleh. i'm at least up 15 lbs and bedrest won't help me not gain weight. i still have to eat, just not as much but ALL of it seems to be going to cushion my ever expanding BUTT. my boobs are growing, too and my newish bras don't fit. i don't want to buy MORE bras that i will wear once/ week to go to the dr. they don't seem to have sports bras or anything cheap in size 40-42 DD/E. urgh.

i hope you all have a great day!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello! I am 36 and pg with my third. My older two are 6.5 and 3.75. I do feel pretty tired this time around, but I did the first 2 times as well. I don't really plan on any genetic testing unless something strange comes up on the 20 week u/s. This will be my first midwife attended birth rather than an ob as well. But, I figure since I did my first two w/o epidural, I can do this one too.







Good to meet all of you!


----------



## anitabananita (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all -
Am just learning how these threads work - I'd like to join. I'm 37, 12 weeks into this, and I may be 38 by the time the big event comes along. Will be #1.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
I have questions for those of you that aren't planning on anymore children after this pregnancy.

are you planning to use birth control?
husband getting a V?
are you getting a tubal?

I don't think I've posted in this thread before...

I'm 41 (as of two days ago). My fifth, and last baby, will be arriving by scheduled c-section on the 26th. I'm also getting a tubal.

DH would be willing to get a vasectomy, but I decided to take care of this on my end. My thinking is two-fold:

1) I'm _not_ having any more children, under any circumstances. While my body does well in pregnancy, my reproductive history has been awful. I've had four unwanted c-sections, several years of secondary infertility (never explained) after ds1, three m/c and a stillborn son. I'm AMA (as everyone here), and obese. I'm on my fourth pregnancy in under 7years (dd is 6). As I don't want anymore, and am becoming really concerned about risks to both me and future babies, due to the scar on my uterus, I want to make sure that _I_ can't have anymore...even if I did something insanely stupid while I was drunk (I don't drink - just an example) or were raped, or whatever. I wouldn't abort a baby, so...getting the tubal. Nobody in my family has ever gotten pregnant after a tubal, so I'm moderately optimistic about its success.

2) I can see circumstances in which dh might decide to have more children. While it sounds morbid, there's no guarantee that I'm going to be around forever. If I got hit by a bus or something, I see no reason for dh not to be able to have children. He doesn't have the risk factors I do, and he's _very_ fertile, so it's very likely that he _could_. While it's not terribly likely that he _would_, it's still an order or magnitude more likely that he may want another child one day than it is that I would. So...no vasectomy for dh.

I'm sick of condoms.
I'm never going back on the pill - it messes up my libido.
I'm edgy about IUDs.

So - a tubal for me, it is.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

welcome lisa, anita, and jill. congrats!!!

i'm also opting for a tubal, after much consideration. i can't do this again!!!

here's my update from the mfm. typing with one hand is getting tough!

back from mfm

bedrest...week 2....continues.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Ladies ~ I just want to say goodbye. I won't be coming here for a while, I think. I just got back from getting a scan and my baby did not have a heartbeat. Also, it was only measuring 7w6d even though I'm about 10w3d. So, now I'm just waiting for it to pass.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
Ladies ~ I just want to say goodbye. I won't be coming here for a while, I think. I just got back from getting a scan and my baby did not have a heartbeat. Also, it was only measuring 7w6d even though I'm about 10w3d. So, now I'm just waiting for it to pass.

I so sorry for your loss.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

hugs marine wife!

bedrest...week 3!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
Ladies ~ I just want to say goodbye. I won't be coming here for a while, I think. I just got back from getting a scan and my baby did not have a heartbeat. Also, it was only measuring 7w6d even though I'm about 10w3d. So, now I'm just waiting for it to pass.









I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MommyMad (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
Ladies ~ I just want to say goodbye. I won't be coming here for a while, I think. I just got back from getting a scan and my baby did not have a heartbeat. Also, it was only measuring 7w6d even though I'm about 10w3d. So, now I'm just waiting for it to pass.

I'm so sorry MarineWife. This is such a difficult thing to endure - hugs to you.

Do you know if you'll be getting a D&C or you'll be waiting for it to pass naturally?


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

s Marinewife. I am so sorry for your loss. Just a word of caution when I had my m/c last month the thing that caught me off guard was the hormonal roller coaster that I was on until I got some herbs from my TCM provider. It has taken me about 5 weeks for my hormones to even out. Without the herbs I felt really out of whack emotionally. That was not something I was prepared for. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

MarineWife, I am so sorry. I had 2 losses last year, the second was very similar. U/S at 10 weeks revealed the baby had stopped developing at 6w.
Much peace, love and strength to you mama!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Mamas! I am 36 weeks tomorrow. Still wearing my wedding rings so no swelling. I've gained 24 lbs. Still running and working out.

I feel prety good for an old lady, which is what everyone keeps telling me I am (well, th eones who know how old I am!)


----------



## two-of-each (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi ladies, I am new here, too. I'm 36 and very unexpectedly expecting our fifth child. As you can see from my username (needs to be changed







) I have two-of-each, two boys and two girls and they range in age from 2 to 7. Baby is due sometime around Valentine's Day. I'm still weighing my options for birth, and *might* do a homebirth (our first) this time, so I've not been in to a doc/midwife yet, but I'm getting anxious to make sure everything is ok in there (I'm about 8 weeks)!


----------



## jabeen (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here. I'm 39, 8 1/2 weeks pregnant. I've been trying for 3 years, and have had 2 miscarriages...first one blighted ovum, second one stopped developing at 7 weeks (genetic analysis showed it was trisomy 22). I found out about both around 11 weeks. The 2nd time, i had seen a heartbeat, so it was really crushing. This time around, I've seen the heartbeat twice and feel really sick, so I'm feeling more confident about it. Now I'm more nervous about chromosomal abnormalities...given it's happened twice in the past. I have an appointment set up for genetic counseling, NT scan/bloodwork at 12 wks. I'm thinking about scheduling CVS...but that has to be done by 12 weeks, right? Maybe if I move the NT scan to 11 weeks, I could use those results to gauge whether i should do CVS? I would most likely terminate if results abn, so don't really want to wait for amnio...any advice? I wish I could just relax and be happy...but I just can't. I just feel like my eggs are old and defective at this point. Sigh. All help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Pavlovs (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jabeen* 
Hi everyone,
I'm new here. I'm 39, 8 1/2 weeks pregnant. I've been trying for 3 years, and have had 2 miscarriages...first one blighted ovum, second one stopped developing at 7 weeks (genetic analysis showed it was trisomy 22). I found out about both around 11 weeks. The 2nd time, i had seen a heartbeat, so it was really crushing. This time around, I've seen the heartbeat twice and feel really sick, so I'm feeling more confident about it. Now I'm more nervous about chromosomal abnormalities...given it's happened twice in the past. I have an appointment set up for genetic counseling, NT scan/bloodwork at 12 wks. I'm thinking about scheduling CVS...but that has to be done by 12 weeks, right? Maybe if I move the NT scan to 11 weeks, I could use those results to gauge whether i should do CVS? I would most likely terminate if results abn, so don't really want to wait for amnio...any advice? I wish I could just relax and be happy...but I just can't. I just feel like my eggs are old and defective at this point. Sigh. All help appreciated, thanks.

My experience with this pregnancy is very similar. When my husband and I started trying to conceive, my first had no heartbeat around 9 weeks. The second pregnancy about 4 months later was a blighted ovum. So when I got pregnant again it was hard having a positive attitude throughout the 1st trimester. I skipped early testing because I didn't like the false positives and the idea of it being based on percentages of what may be wrong. I wanted absolutes, so I opted for an amnio - however I don't think I'd have terminated the pregnancy no matter what. It turns out everything is fine, and I've been able to enjoy my pregnancy a lot because I haven't worried about all the what-if's.

Chances are, even with AMA, your baby is just fine. It's so hard to not worry though, isn't it?


----------



## jabeen (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Jordana--hearing a success story always helps. I'm glad things are going well, and the countdown is on!

I think I'll call my midwife Monday. She mentioned CVS to me at the first visit, and I had never considered it, given the risk of m/c. So we didn't discuss it at all. But maybe talking to her about it will help me to decide.

It's so hard to even know how to be---being positive seems too...risky. I guess I can't really help but be cautious. Maybe after the NT scan, I'll be able to relax? I hope so!

Thanks again.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

*jabeen*, my first loss last year (at age 40) was a blighted ovum. The second stopped developing at 6 weeks but I didn't find out until 10w. So very similar!

It was very hard to celebrate this pregnancy at first.

I am so glad to see so many new women here though! Yay for "older" mamas.

I am 42 and am 37w2d Pg with my third. Still jogging, going to yoga and seeing my trainer once a week.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

good luck, jabeen!

vegan...getting soooo close! happy labor and babymoon!


----------



## jabeen (Jul 4, 2009)

veganmama, that is inspiring...i'll think of you when i'm trying to slow the anxiety. and wow, you are amazing! jogging?! i can't imagine!

thanks boobs!


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here as I just found out this morning I am pregnant!







:

I've been taking preg tests every day for almost two weeks, as I knew right away I was pregnant. I am 40 years old, have an almost 8-year old and a 5 year old.

I am very happy about this pregnancy, but am also a bit nervous as I suffered terribly from PPD after my son was born and am taking some medications for bipolar that I am not sure about. I'll call my dr. today and ask her what she thinks I should do.

Anyway, I am thrilled to be here!









~Catherine


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

This is such a long thread, I can't read all of the back posts, but I wanna join









I am 42, will be 43 when the baby is born. Kind of paranoid about the possibilities of m/c and birth defects related to age. I am just trying to enjoy the pregnancy and not worry so much.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshoes* 
Hi all, I'm new here as I just found out this morning I am pregnant!







:

I've been taking preg tests every day for almost two weeks, as I knew right away I was pregnant. I am 40 years old, have an almost 8-year old and a 5 year old.

I am very happy about this pregnancy, but am also a bit nervous as I suffered terribly from PPD after my son was born and am taking some medications for bipolar that I am not sure about. I'll call my dr. today and ask her what she thinks I should do.

Anyway, I am thrilled to be here!









~Catherine

Catherine, I am also taking some meds for bipolar. I am weaning down, but am not sure if I want to completely go off. I understand the anxiety related to that. If you want to PM me, feel free.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey BelovedK! It's great to see you here, congratulations! And I am so glad to see so many other newly pregnant women too! Wahoo!

I ran into DH when I was "running" last night. He went too, but our regular route which is too hilly for me now. Usually we go on opposite days.

Anyway, he actually laughed at me when he saw me, the stinker! I guess I looked pretty funny with my big belly. he said, I looked like I was trying to run around it!


----------



## ZoraP (Jun 11, 2009)

Everyone has their own opinion about prenatal testing, of course, but I'm like a couple of the other posters above -- I had an amnio (largely because my hubby wanted the info) and it's been nice to sit back and relax now that we know our third girl is chromosomally normal. Obviously that's no guarantee that she's "perfect" (as if anyone is!), but it does help me relax and enjoy the pg. So if you tend to worry a lot and the idea of the CVS or amnio doesn't freak you out too much, I do recommend it.

I should mention that I'll be 41 when this dd is born.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Congratulations moonshoes and BelovedK!

moonshoes, I also have had PPD with both of my first 2, and clinical depression outside of pregnancy/newborn phase as well. My midwife referred me to a psychiatrist who is managing my meds. I was taking Effexor XR when I got pg, but she just switched me to Prozac for pregnancy as it is supposed to be a better choice (neither are known for causing birth defects, but Effexor can cause withdrawal symptoms in the baby, whereas Prozac is supposed to be better for that). So that is my experience if that helps. I am almost 11 weeks now, 36 years old, and will still be 36 when baby arrives. My big kids will be 7 and 4 when the baby comes.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

it is good to be here!!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

welcome belovedk...wow, is there a moderator preggo fest going on? LOL


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
welcome belovedk...wow, is there a moderator preggo fest going on? LOL

It seems to be a bit contagious


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

lol i should have signed up to be a mod 3 yrs ago and foregone some of the ttc woes! congrats to all the preggo water-drinking mods!


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
lol i should have signed up to be a mod 3 yrs ago and foregone some of the ttc woes! congrats to all the preggo water-drinking mods!

Well, I had been trying since last November, and then we decided NOT to try anymore, and BOOM, I got preggo


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

THanks everybody for the warm welcome and encouraging words. If any of you have older children, I am wondering when you told them. I have an (almost) 8-year old and 5 year old. Should we wait until we reach 12 weeks?


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

honestly, I don't know if I can wait that long. I may just wait until we hear a heartbeat.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshoes* 
THanks everybody for the warm welcome and encouraging words. If any of you have older children, I am wondering when you told them. I have an (almost) 8-year old and 5 year old. Should we wait until we reach 12 weeks?

I have older children (19, 14, 12, 11, 8, 5, & (almost) 1.

I usually like to wait until 12 wks to tell anyone, however, my children know me well enough to tell when I am pg. So, this time we told them about 8 wks.

I would say, do what is most comfortable for you. However, if your olders are old enough to know that something is wrong, you may want to tell them so they will not worry about Mommy being sick or something.


----------



## ZoraP (Jun 11, 2009)

We waited until 12 weeks (excellent nuchal fold results) but I was amazed my older dds didn't notice my draggy, sleepy, self -- especially because my tummy was already growing, too!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshoes* 
THanks everybody for the warm welcome and encouraging words. If any of you have older children, I am wondering when you told them. I have an (almost) 8-year old and 5 year old. Should we wait until we reach 12 weeks?

we waited until 12 weeks because of a previous loss at 9 wks but not discovered until 12 weeks. we had an u/s at 11 wks showing a normal baby, so we told everyone the following weekend. my kids thought i had cancer!!!! their aunt is going through chemo and was ill and sleepy and cranky. all the same symptoms mommy was having!!! they thought i was dying. poor things weren't much relieved to hear that they would have YET another little booger pestering them LOL


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm 43, so I'm way past 35. I was 36 when I got pregnant with ds, and at the time that felt old, but now I'm past caring. I didn't do the amnio this time, but I did the nuchal fold scan, which I didn't do last time (ob didn't even ask if I wanted it). Everything looks fine with what they know, other than placenta previa (discovered at 20 wk u/s) and anemia.

DS knew right away when I was pregnant (well, at six weeks anyway) because I got pregnant through IVF and he went to all the appointments with me except for the embryo retrieval.

For PPD, I highly recommend Amanda Rose's website (she's Gale Force on MDC), Rebuild from Depression. She had postpartum psychosis with her first, and was able to completely avoid any postpartum mood disorders with a well-thought-out plan.

As far as birth control, that's not really a factor for us, as we went years and years without it and never conceived without advanced medical interventions. I have three frozen embryos, but I don't think that's enough to use, since it took three fresh embryos to get this one and usually only about half of frozen embryos survive defrosting -- and that's for women under 40. This will be our last baby whether we wish it to be or not. I am trying to savor this pregnancy knowing that.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

We waited to tell our kids until after we saw a HB on ultrasound since we had had 2 early losses last year (that they didn't know about).
Depends on your kids and how they would react to a loss I think. My oldest would have been devastated.

Pookietooth, it's bittersweet for me too knowing this will be our last bambino.


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope the thread isn't dead, LOL. I just found out we're expecting. I'm only a week late for my period and did home test two days ago. I'm 40, will be 41 at birth if it sticks. had a mc about 5 years ago so don't want to tell anyone quite yet. Lots of nausea. DH is on cloud ten.

We're in Mexico (Cabo) and not too excited about giving birth here. Wish we were still in Costa Rica where dd was born since I love my OB there and he does water births in hospital which is exactly what I would like to have. No one here does anything like that. I would like a VBAC but alas don't think that will happen here either. If it sticks, I'll go doctor shopping and see what I can find.

I would tend to not worry about the genetic testing but since the medical facilities here leave alot to be desired are there some things which it would be better to know before delivery to insure we have proper equipment?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

wow, a place for women who are considered "high risk"







Just reached 40 and was met witha pg after I went in to test for being premenopausal. I was sure after the mc in May that I would not be having any more becauseI would not be able to carry to term. Lo and behold, against everything logical--and seeing as I was no where near DH when I supposedly oe'd I ended up wiht many BFP's-- kept taking them though because I was sure there was a defect and that many brands were involved. Anyway, here I am measuring at 8 wks 5 days...I have to count back to see when I really conceived but haven't gotten around to it and baby doesn't really care WHAT my dd is.

Jenny I am convinced we were pg at the same time for most of our pg's/ Had I not lost the last one, I would have remained in the Jan ddc







Mine are 89. 90. 97. 98. 00. 03. 05. 06. 08 (my sunshine who will be one in 4 days) I should just stick it in my signature since it takes so long to type nine children in! No. 10 will be 3/10 or sooner...

I am glad to have found a place for "older" women for I feel so out of place sometimes.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Zonapellucida, Welcome to the tribe!

It is rare to find someone that has my pgcy experience!







But kinda nice.









And here we are again. Pg at the same time.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to my 20 year high school reunion last weekend fully expecting to have the youngest kid and be the only one pregnant. There were 3 of us with babies on the way and my cohorts had a lot of three year olds (my dd's age.) I guess it isn't so unusual after all. (This was a graduating class of 100 and about 40 of us there at the reunion. (All girls school.))


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome new mamas! I am now almost 36 weeks here, cannot wait to meet baby #10!


----------



## nick&jonmom (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi! I'm 37 and wil be 38 when baby bean joins us! I haven't thought too much about my age and pregnancy, hopefully there won't be problems associated. I haven't seen a dr/midwife yet so do they classify you as 'high risk' cauase over 35?? I don't feel high risk!









DS1 born when I was 29
DS2 born when I was 34
Surprise baby comes when 38


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

My midwife does not consider me high risk. I am 42 and this is baby #3.

I am 40w5d and she still is not freaking out. I know some OBs do as they believe "older women's" placentas don't function as well in later pregnancy.

i think that is malarkey. My 2 other placentas (at age 35 and 36) where VERY healthy looking.

And i ran 5K yesterday and have done so the whole pregnancy so I am pretty sure my placenta got lots of nice extra oxygen!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I usually like to wait until 12 wks to tell anyone, however, my children know me well enough to tell when I am pg. So, this time we told them about 8 wks.

same here. I think I was about 8 weeks myself, maybe a little less even. I can't remember, but I got pregnant in Jan and we told them some time in Feb.

DH and I wish that we took pictures of the children when we gave them the news.







The expressions on their faces are still engrained in my mind and I wish I would have captured that moment somehow.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
And i ran 5K yesterday and have done so the whole pregnancy so I am pretty sure my placenta got lots of nice extra oxygen!

wow. You go mama!!







I do good at 31 weeks along to walk from one end of the house to the other without getting out of breath.


----------



## nick&jonmom (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
My midwife does not consider me high risk. I am 42 and this is baby #3.

I am 40w5d and she still is not freaking out. I know some OBs do as they believe "older women's" placentas don't function as well in later pregnancy.

i think that is malarkey. My 2 other placentas (at age 35 and 36) where VERY healthy looking.

And i ran 5K yesterday and have done so the whole pregnancy so I am pretty sure my placenta got lots of nice extra oxygen!

Do you mean that ran a 5K while 40w5d pregnant?? You have to be super woman!! I know if you've done it all through your pregnancy as well as before it's not a big deal, but.....Wow!! I've done the nordic track for years as part of my exercise routine, but now at only 6w I've had to lower tehe level greatly. I know once I'm past the 1st tri I'll get more back to normal, but I have to say I'm impressed with your endurance!









Oh, yah, good to know that I likely (hopefully) won't be high risk! Thanks.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Welcome new mamas! I am now almost 36 weeks here, cannot wait to meet baby #10!









: another awaiting number 10! The only safe place to not hear "why don't you get that taken care of " (Many pregnacies) Is amoungst those who are still having them







Please to meet you.

veganmama: I am still in AWE! I have been "exercising" if you can call it that and I hurt everywhere. (checking the time on your post because I want you to be in LABOR!) Where are you--I'll come strip your membranes LOL


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

This is really a cool place to get to come and chat with those expecting #10!







I wonder what it would be like to get us all in one place at one time!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Just sticking my head in to say hi to all the moms that have joined the thread recently.









I'm 33w2d and counting down. Kids are really excited about the coming sibling.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

I had the nice man sitting next to me on the plane yesteday tell me that I was "pushing it" to be pregnant at 41 and expect a good outcome. I just laughed and said "really?" I told him that I think it has way more to do with health than age. I have had three uncomplicated pregnancies, three natural births, two at home and the last one unassisted. I have friends who are younger than me and pregnant who are in rough shape-high blood pressure, high cholesterol, overweight, etc. and they are having a difficult time. I fully expect a healthy baby and a quick recovery based on my health before getting pregnant. I tend to ignore all that high risk stuff as n/a in my situation.
Veganmama, good for you on running 5k! I hope to get back to running soon, now that my allergies have settled down. I am 21 weeks now and feel great, just couldn't breathe while exercising due to pollen and such.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Congratulations Zonapellucida and others! How cool that there are 3 moms on her expecting #10! What an amazing wealth of knowledge and experience you will have to offer those others of us only on #3!







Tell me this, do you find it a bit easier having older kids around as they can understand things better and help out a bit? I am finding that to be true with my 2. They are cool with mommy taking a catnap if she is tired, or picking stuff off the floor for me because I don't feel like bending over.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
Tell me this, do you find it a bit easier having older kids around as they can understand things better and help out a bit?

I don't have 10 children but I can say that it's easier.







That's one area that I don't have to stress in while expecting a new baby and being an 'older' mom. My children, ages 14 and 7 can more than take care of their own needs. The 7 yr old still needs help with some things but the older child can help her.







I will be able to focus on baby.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, when is this child going to get here????

41w today. I am now 9 days more PG than I have ever been before!

Thank you for all your sweet words about my running. However, for the record, it is very slow running, looks ridiculous and is punctuated by lots of walk breaks









I cannot believe a stranger made comments about being PG at 41! The nerve!

My mom met a 9 month pregnant 52 year old this week! Natural conception too!

My neighbour walked by the other day and said "you still haven't had that baby yet? He's going to be an awful size!"

Yeah, thanks lady. Like that hasn't crossed my mind (DS was 5 days early, weighed 9 lb5oz and had shoulder dysocia).

Gosh people can be stupid and insensitive!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I do hope your LO decides to join the world soon! I know what that LONG wait it like when they decide to come "late". And no matter how "normal" it is, it is a wait!









Maybe your LO will come tonight!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
Tell me this, do you find it a bit easier having older kids around as they can understand things better and help out a bit?

It is AMAZINGLY easier!







There is always another hand to hold a fussy baby. Always another hand to grab a diaper. Always another hand to "grab him before he grabs the glass". And so on.

I can actually cook a meal or mop the floor without pulling my hair out.









Some one can entertain the baby, or help dress the toddler, or find the shoes that are "lost" in the toy box. There is always someone around to play with (a VERY important thing for youngers). And always someone around to talk to (a very important thing for olders).

I think it is so funny when the "baby" get old enough to participate. Like yesterday when my two Youngers (7 & 5) decided to "run" back and forth through the house "to feel the wind on the back of their necks" (they just got a hair cut). And so they were making their laps running, and the LO started following along, "running" as fast as his little legs could move him.







It was such a sight. Then the baby begins to "bark" as he is trailing them.

That is just so cute!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
This is really a cool place to get to come and chat with those expecting #10!







I wonder what it would be like to get us all in one place at one time!

CRAZY! I love having minions to rule LOL

although feeding them all is expensive!

vegan: come on baby!!!!!

welcome Ella 6--My 6th is named Ella :LOL


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Hang in there Veganmama! I had my first go 11 days past dates and my second 15 days past date. My last was only 5 days past dates, but I'm fully expecting to still be pregnant past 40 weeks this time around too.
That's amazing about a 52 yo naturally pregnant woman!! I hope she wanted to be pregnant.
I am hoping too that having an 11, 8 and 5 yo will make the postpartum period easier. They are very excited and hope that translates into helping out with the baby or the little things around the house, but I am planning on hiring a house cleaner as soon as we move into our new place because my dh will be working in Quebec while we live in Alberta. I will have my hands full just with baby, laundry and feeding people, and don't plan on exhausting myself washing floors and toilets.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

need to share my belly









10th week bigger than I have ever been in any pregnacy and I am doing sit ups. HMMMMM

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...weeks2days.jpg


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
need to share my belly









10th week bigger than I have ever been in any pregnacy and I am doing sit ups. HMMMMM

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...weeks2days.jpg

That is a gorgeous picture.







Do people forever make comments to you about "how small you are for having so many kids"? I'm only on baby #5 but I've not gotten a single "don't you know what causes that?" kind of dumb questions, but about a dozen "how do you stay so thin?" comments. I always say it's chasing around all those kids that keeps me thin. Anyway, that is a lovely picture!

I'm 35 but had my first when I was 17. She just turned 18 yesterday! So, that means that she & this baby in my belly are going to be further apart in age than I am from my mom.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

vegan...I hope your baby decides to make his/her exit soon!

zona...you look just gorgeous! I wish I looked that good.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, zonapellucida, your belly is so cute! What great skin you have! I can't believe you have had nine kids, what a bod!
I have a sore throat, I sure hope it doesn't lead to a cold. What's good to boost the immune system while pregnant?


----------



## bubbagirl (Jul 18, 2009)

How envious I am of all of you with so many children already. I am 36 and will be 37 when my first arrives. I am glad I waited till I found the right partner.....and perhaps 3 or 4 close together isn't out of the question.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks ladies. I have heard many times that there is no way I could have carried 9 children to term. I bet this is the one that ruins my "perfect" skin







I am already watching for stretch marks since they have seen fit to leave my belly alone. Noone can be that lucky. And I do hear "how do you stay so think" UMMM I've nine kids!


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
Tell me this, do you find it a bit easier having older kids around as they can understand things better and help out a bit?


Oh yes! Many hands make light work here.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Oh yes! Many hands make light work here.

Tell me the secoret of not having to repeat yourself 20000000 tuimes? I swear it is easier to do it myself half the time because I don't have the energy to rally the troops


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Tell me the secoret of not having to repeat yourself 20000000 tuimes? I swear it is easier to do it myself half the time because I don't have the energy to rally the troops

I do have to repeat myself to little ones, but training I have found works best. I do not repeat to older ones past 4-5, otherwise there is a consequence. It would be rude if I ignored my child and the same holds true for my child to ignore me. It is about manners IMO.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
need to share my belly









10th week bigger than I have ever been in any pregnacy and I am doing sit ups. HMMMMM

I don't think you have anything to worry about.







I weighed 98 lbs when I got pregnant in January of this year and didn't "appear" as thin as you do after 9 kids.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
I do have to repeat myself to little ones, but training I have found works best. I do not repeat to older ones past 4-5, otherwise there is a consequence. It would be rude if I ignored my child and the same holds true for my child to ignore me. It is about manners IMO.

hich 'training'


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

On another list someone was telling me that it is not uncommon for first time mothers over 35 to have trouble with the pelvis being fused and not opening correction during labor. I've not hear of this and am not finding much on it. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
On another list someone was telling me that it is not uncommon for first time mothers over 35 to have trouble with the pelvis being fused and not opening correction during labor. I've not hear of this and am not finding much on it. Has anyone heard of this?

Not sure about pelvis but I was 37 with DD and after textbook labor of 16 hours, went to hospital only to find out that i was not dilated at all-0 cm. Ended up having to have C section.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I didn't have that problem -- I had SPD, which involves early separation of the pubic bone, so that may have helped. My labor was 8 hours total and I was 37 at the time.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

hi, may i join in?

i'm due in april and 35, but will turn 36 by my 8th week of pregnancy.

this will be our first child, and we are really psyched! a little nervous b/c of 1 previous early m/c, but feeling really great. it's nice to have a place to read about how varied early symptoms can be! and i'll be asking for advice about testing too, at some point.

blessings and healthy bodies and babies to us all.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 







hi, may i join in?

i'm due in april and 35, but will turn 36 by my 8th week of pregnancy.

this will be our first child, and we are really psyched! a little nervous b/c of 1 previous early m/c, but feeling really great. it's nice to have a place to read about how varied early symptoms can be! and i'll be asking for advice about testing too, at some point.

blessings and healthy bodies and babies to us all.

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all! I'm a little late in joining in but have enjoyed getting to know everyone by reading...

I'm 40, going on 41 and this is #7 for me. (I'm 9 weeks) I was 36 with #5 and 38 with #6 and had awesome pregnancies! A little more tired than usual but honestly, great pregnancies! I don't do any "over 35" testing at all. Not even blood work. I had my first one in the hospital with an epidural that gave me migraines, my next 3 in the hospital without any meds, my 5th in a birthing center with a midwife and our last was a UC. The only thing I haven't tried is a C-section and it's not at the top of my list!









Wow! I just realized I have been having babies for 22 years!







My oldest is 22 & married and my youngest is 2.

This baby was a total SHOCK as we were "abstaining" during fertile times and D.O.N.E. having babies! But *none* of my kids were planned. (as I've said before, all wanted but none planned) My dh would have gotten a vasectomy before now if we had the money and/or the insurance. But life had something else planned for us! And I am thrilled now that I've gotten over the denial state... well, it would help if I could feel the baby move...

Will dh get a vasectomy after this? Uhhhhhh, that will depend on whether we have the money and if we feel like he should. We take things one day at a time around here and don't like to "plan" too far in advance. For example, we homeschool our kids and I always get the question "Will you ever put them in public school?" Our answer is "Who knows? We take it one year at a time and figure out what each child needs and what we should do with them. They are individuals and who knows what their needs will be in 3 or 4 years?"

Anyway, nice to meet all of you!!!!


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Tell me the secoret of not having to repeat yourself 20000000 tuimes? I swear it is easier to do it myself half the time because I don't have the energy to rally the troops

All my kids have chore charts so it makes it very easy every day!!!!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 







hi, may i join in?

i'm due in april and 35, but will turn 36 by my 8th week of pregnancy.

this will be our first child, and we are really psyched! a little nervous b/c of 1 previous early m/c, but feeling really great. it's nice to have a place to read about how varied early symptoms can be! and i'll be asking for advice about testing too, at some point.

blessings and healthy bodies and babies to us all.









: welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbigailGrace* 
Hi all! I'm a little late in joining in but have enjoyed getting to know everyone by reading...

I'm 40, going on 41 and this is #7 for me. (I'm 9 weeks) I was 36 with #5 and 38 with #6 and had awesome pregnancies! A little more tired than usual but honestly, great pregnancies! I don't do any "over 35" testing at all. Not even blood work. I had my first one in the hospital with an epidural that gave me migraines, my next 3 in the hospital without any meds, my 5th in a birthing center with a midwife and our last was a UC. The only thing I haven't tried is a C-section and it's not at the top of my list!









Wow! I just realized I have been having babies for 22 years!







My oldest is 22 & married and my youngest is 2.

This baby was a total SHOCK as we were "abstaining" during fertile times and D.O.N.E. having babies! But *none* of my kids were planned. (as I've said before, all wanted but none planned) My dh would have gotten a vasectomy before now if we had the money and/or the insurance. But life had something else planned for us! And I am thrilled now that I've gotten over the denial state... well, it would help if I could feel the baby move...

Will dh get a vasectomy after this? Uhhhhhh, that will depend on whether we have the money and if we feel like he should. We take things one day at a time around here and don't like to "plan" too far in advance. For example, we homeschool our kids and I always get the question "Will you ever put them in public school?" Our answer is "Who knows? We take it one year at a time and figure out what each child needs and what we should do with them. They are individuals and who knows what their needs will be in 3 or 4 years?"

Anyway, nice to meet all of you!!!!

Hello! My eldest is 19 and will be 20 when number 10 arrives. Can't answer the vasectomy dillema for I've a DH that insists it will ruine him for life.









I have many unplanned babies, birth control hormones guarantee a pregnancy for me. It is a good thing they are so cuddly and cute


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

My twins are 15 and will be when our 10th arrives. Gosh, no wonder I need a nap


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
My twins are 15 and will be when our 10th arrives. Gosh, no wonder I need a nap









Love all the different names!!!!!! If I wasn't afraid my family might be lurking around here somewhere, I'd list mine, too! (I'm not ready to tell them I'm pg)


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbigailGrace* 
Love all the different names!!!!!! If I wasn't afraid my family might be lurking around here somewhere, I'd list mine, too! (I'm not ready to tell them I'm pg)

Thank you!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the welcome, *jillmama* and *zonapellucida*!


----------



## moonInLion (Mar 1, 2009)

hi, feeling really old today, so time for me to join in!
i was 35 when I birthed DS, 38 when I birthed DD, and will be 42 when this one arrives.
Planning for the third homebirth......
Wonder if I will ever meet my grandchildren?


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonInLion* 
hi, feeling really old today, so time for me to join in!
i was 35 when I birthed DS, 38 when I birthed DD, and will be 42 when this one arrives.
Planning for the third homebirth......
Wonder if I will ever meet my grandchildren?









welcome!

How is everyone feeling? i, for one need to get off my ass and really commit to an eexercise program. I really wish I haddn't gotten rid of my treadmill becaseu I refuse to walk outside when it is 102 degrees. That said, here I sit losing muscle tone by the second.


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonInLion* 
hi, feeling really old today, so time for me to join in!
i was 35 when I birthed DS, 38 when I birthed DD, and will be 42 when this one arrives.
Planning for the third homebirth......
Wonder if I will ever meet my grandchildren?

You and I are in about the same boat, then, as I had my last two at 36 and 38. I'll be 41 when this one arrives and another homebirth!

As for how I'm feeling? Tired and yucky...


----------



## katec67 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, all! I just found out I'm expecting #3, a big unplanned surprise. I am 42 and had DD at 38 and DS at 40. First was a cesarean birth against my wishes, second was a hospital VBAC, and this will be a home water birth.

I have to agree with the exercise thoughts. I keep meaning to go for a run but I'm so tired . . . .

Kate


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonInLion* 
Wonder if I will ever meet my grandchildren?

I wonder about this all the time too.














I tell my son all the time that he better have kids quickly so I can have some grandkids to enjoy one day, lol. Of course I'm kidding, but it would be nice. My inlaws have not only grandkids but several great grandkids already. I wish sometimes I had started having kids sooner, but this is how it worked out for us.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all. Feeling good today, but a little sore. I ran yesterday and have done yoga consistently the last week. Hoping to run again tomorrow or Wed. Once all our stuff arrives next week I can get back to weight lifting and biking. Assuming I find the time between unpacking and running around getting stuff done for the new house.
I honestly feel better this time at 41 than I did last time at 35/36. I have more energy and am in better shape. Thank goodness because I don't know how I would do this international move if I felt terrible.
Welcome to all the new mamas! Especially the over 40's! You are in good company. I plan to live to 100, so I expect to see grandkids







.
Veganmama, where are you? Please let us know how you are doing!!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gon2be* 
I plan to live to 100, so I expect to see grandkids







.

I guess we all should think this positively.







Although I don't know how much I would physically be able to do with babies or toddlers running around at the age of 70 let alone 100.







I can hope I have enough energy and good health, but no one knows. I'd love to be one of those grannies that babysit the grandkids and even great-grandkids one day. My SIL is my age and is a grandma already and I love watching her with her 3 yr old granddaughter. She has good health and so much energy at 40 years old. She keeps telling me and DH she wished she would have had kids later in life like us, but I think she's the smart one for having her kids early.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm sooooo tired too!, but i keep waking up at 3:30am, 4am, 5am.... sometimes i go back to sleep, but sometimes not. i can take a nap sometimes, but it's stressful. i thought my seemingly AF/hormone related sleeplessness would go away once i was pregnant - i need my sleep! anybody else? i'm 5 wks, 3 days

*ella-6*, did you pick your username b/c you were thinking about ella as a name for your baby? heehee, maybe you can file it for "next time"


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th HB, 7th UC!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th HB, 7th UC!

Congratulations!







:


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoabunch* 
hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th hb, 7th uc!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

: congratulations, *mamatoabunch*!!! i'm imagining you have a lot of excitement and support at your house from all your older kids - fun! i hope you're feeling well and finnian is too.

*ella-6*, hey, just thinking ahead, right? i'm so glad everything went well and you're on track for the birth you want!

how far along are you, getting your u/s? i'm trying to decide when to have one, i think it's important since i'm planning a home birth and it's my first child.... for me personally it would feel rash not to make sure the placenta is all good, well placed, no obvious problems w/ baby. my m/w recommended 20 weeks.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th HB, 7th UC!









:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Enjoy your baby moon


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th HB, 7th UC!

congratulations!! Hope all is going well.


----------



## gon2be (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats momtoabunch! I so admire you MOMs-you all seem so organized!
Glad to hear you had good news at your ultrasound Ella-6.
Still no news from Veganmama?


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

jmho but do you think we could start a new thread? This one's kinda longish... haha!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

*ella-6*, wow, thanks for that great info. so it's typically called a morphology U/S? every site i go to read about prenatal testing i get different info. i guess that's because there's so little that's really actual "standard" care during pregnancy..... at least it seems that way.

i'll discuss that 17-22 wk window w/ my Midwives.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Hey mamas! I had my baby yesterday, our 10th, fourth boy. Finnian, 8/13, 7lbs 10oz. 8th HB, 7th UC!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

*earthmamatobe*, are you still around??? i'd be happy to start a new thread, but don't want to step on anyone's toes. i'm sure a monthly thread could work. i'll be gone for most of september, but i could start the august one now, if someone wants to volunteer for september.....

it's not like there's much to do - we don't have an intro page.... but we COULD. and i know how to set it up.

suggestions:

Username
Age when conceived/Age when you expect to deliver
EDD (or a more vague answer if you wish)
graduates list: would have username, delivery date, baby sex/name

we can also have an option to remove people who haven't posted for X amount of time... not necessary, but some threads do it.

anything else?


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Veganmama had her baby, didn't she post it here?


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 
*earthmamatobe*, are you still around??? i'd be happy to start a new thread, but don't want to step on anyone's toes. i'm sure a monthly thread could work. i'll be gone for most of september, but i could start the august one now, if someone wants to volunteer for september.....

it's not like there's much to do - we don't have an intro page.... but we COULD. and i know how to set it up.

suggestions:

Username
Age when conceived/Age when you expect to deliver
EDD (or a more vague answer if you wish)
graduates list: would have username, delivery date, baby sex/name

we can also have an option to remove people who haven't posted for X amount of time... not necessary, but some threads do it.

anything else?

Same here... new to these type of forums so I didn't want to step on any toes either. It's just this is several months long and it's hard to get to know anyone that way. I'm game for whatever!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, *abigailgrace*, i am hoping for a group i can kind of keep track of too. i miss my ttc group!

any other feedback on the new thread idea?


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace+Hope* 
yeah, *abigailgrace*, i am hoping for a group i can kind of keep track of too. i miss my ttc group!

any other feedback on the new thread idea?

Never been in a ttc group or a DD group until now but I'm having fun...









I'm actually surprised there's not an 'over 35' forum. I had found an over 40 website but it was sad because it just wasn't visited anymore...


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

This is an awfully long thread. Maybe a new one would be a good idea. How about adding the baby's sex and maybe the partner's age?

Here's my info:
Username: pookietooth
Age when conceived/Age when you expect to deliver: 43/43
Partner's age: 44
EDD (or a more vague answer if you wish): 10/22/09 or so
Sex of the baby (if known): boy


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

hi everyone, i posted the new thread here

check it out and give me your info to add to the first post!

p&h


----------



## sarah finca (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi! I am 37 I have a 14 yr old and am now pregnant with # 2 just over a month and I have had excruciating dental issues most of the time







otherwise,couldn't be more thrilled


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Funny to see this old thread. I am now 39 and expecting out 12th baby in January.


----------



## sarah finca (Oct 9, 2013)

ouch y'all well i was about to apologize for complaining but my tooth and jaw hurt like hell! I went back to the dentist today,drilled out an old filling that had a cavity under it (no anesthesia) raw nerve pain .I pray to god that this will be the end of my pregnant -dental nightmare.I did alot to prep for this pregnancy and have a background in midwifery but this was my blind spot.I had no tooth pain prior to pregnancy and had been to the dentist within a reasonable amount of time


----------



## sarah finca (Oct 9, 2013)

k,now I'd like to share something besides pain ( and it is subsiding a bit) I am just thrilled to be connecting with you moms! For the past few years I 've been running postpartum support groups and it was wonderful professionally but personally ,with a teenage daughter I felt pretty far from that world .also I thought I was "over it" and ready to do something else with my life but now getting to experience it all over again myself and with a wonderful best friend/husband I'm over the moon  My x husband was psychotic,truly I'm not just name calling and we finally separated when our daughter was 2 .I'm looking forward to getting to know you all .I've recently relocated from North Carolina to Ecuador and I know very few people and none of them well


----------

